# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Nata G - просто стихи

## NataG

* * *
Заходи и повесь свою тень
На крючок, что на стенке в прихожей.
И пусть будет особенный день,
Ни на что до него не похожий.

Мы смогли заплатить по счетам
За похмелье минутного счастья
Тем, кто нужен когда-то был нам,
Заплатить… И потом распрощаться.

Все обрывки прошедших обид
Разъедает послушное время, 
И твой серый задумчивый вид
Постепенно и верно изменит.

Я открою слепое окно,
Помолчу, закурив сигарету,
Все почти как всегда. Ничего.
Скоро желтое пыльное лето.

* * * 
… А в окно пришла белая лошадь,
Просто так, ничего не сказав.
Ну и что, что три часа ночи,
Ну и пусть, что третий этаж.

Отдавая дань скверным привычкам,
Мы сидели вдвоем у окна. 
Розы, проза, свечки и спички…
А потом я сидела одна.

Почему-то она не осталась,
Воплотив свой короткий план.
У меня была белая лошадь,
А остался синий туман.


                                            Анюте
БАЛЛАДА О РОЯЛЕ

В кустах стоял белый рояль,
Он был ослепительно белый,
Похожий на вечность, на даль,
На лед под декабрьским снегом.

Он где-то полвека стоял,
Сгорая от дьявольской скуки,
Хотя не умел, все же ждал,
Ждал нежные, смелые руки.

Его находили раз пять, 
По клавишам с хохотом били
И песни пытались кричать,
И руки при этом не мыли.

А он знал дубовый паркет
И люстры сверкающих залов,
И звон ресторанных монет,
И скупость седых антикваров…

И вот согласился он ждать
В кустах. Своего человека.
Лет семь, лучше шесть или пять.
Но максимум – это полвека.

----------


## Беспалый

Очень понравилось! Как говорит PAN, *ещё!*

----------


## smychok

Очень интересно!!!
Солидарен с Беспалым(и Паном:smile: ) - Ещё!!!

 А белая лошадка может даже попасть в ряды породий (просто предупредил):rolleyes:  Здесь много хороших, весёлых ребят!!!

----------


## PAN

> Очень понравилось! Как говорит PAN, ещё!



Так и скажу...:biggrin:  ЕЩЁ!!!...

----------


## PAN

> белая лошадка может даже попасть в ряды поро


Мне почему-то больше рояль глянулся... :Aga:  ...:biggrin:  Но пока не буду...

----------


## PAN

> Заходи и повесь свою тень
> На крючок, что на стенке в прихожей.


Грамотно излагаешь... Молодец... :flower:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо всем за отзывы :smile: Я считаю, отзывы лестные. Пародии? Пожалуйста! Если есть пародии, значит есть аудитория, так?...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Интересно быть вазой и ждать,
Когда кто-нибудь тебя разобьет,
Когда маленький серый молоток
Будет плескаться в твоих осколках,
Когда бесчувственные ботинки
Будут наслаждаться твоим хрустом,
Когда прибежит испуганная женщина,
Всплеснет руками и уйдет искать веник,
Когда ворчливо и недовольно
Тебя примет мусорное ведро,
А после немой некто достанет тебя оттуда
И, поливая слезами, начнет склеивать…
Интересно быть вазой и ждать,
Когда кто-нибудь…

* * *
А я из тех, кто верует в успех,
И редко тем, кто просто рядом с нами…
Все чаще вызывает нервный смех,
Когда звонят и представляются друзьями.

* * *
Всем изредка случается
Летать, а, может, падать
И по веленью двигаться
Взбесившейся души, – 
И нам с тобой досталась
Короткая награда,
О ней судить не надо – 
Успеешь, не спеши.
Случайно улыбнулась нам 
Свобода обреченная,
Благословив безумие,
И скрылась насовсем,
Свой взгляд прощальный бросила
И карты все попутала, 
А мы, того не ведая,
Попали в ее плен.
Что было, и что не было,
Теперь какая разница…
Поверишь ли, что в этом
Никто не виноват?
Но, почему-то, кажется,
Что что-то не досказано,
И я спиной все чувствую
Внимательный твой взгляд.

----------


## smychok

Ваза.......................................................
У меня просто нет слов!!! Потрясающе!!!
Открою маленький секрет:  я обажаю всякие сравнения, алегории, наделение какими-либо качествами предметов,природы....

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, спасибо :smile:  Мое мнение - без аллегории и метафоры сложно. Без них получается чукчинская песня :smile:

----------


## NataG

Чувствую, будут пародии :smile:

*ТУФЕЛЬКИ*

Она шагами легкими спешит к метро и думает,
Что день вполне обычный, и все бы ничего,
Но в дне - таком коротеньком - живут большие глупости -
Она купила туфельки сегодня для него.

Как редко все случается, но оседает в памяти,
Как в школе еще вдолбленный, какой-то странный стих...
И у него работа, жена, цейтнот, заботы,
И у нее – конечно! - конечно, есть жених.

Она, вообще-то, в курсе, что он к ней ровно дышит
И ни черта не знает, не знает, паразит! -
Что в этом самом сердце, вполне обычном сердце,
К нему по отношению засел большой магнит.

В причудливые формы она сплетает фразы,
Из недомолвок строит затейливый шалаш,
И в этой ее жизни есть место для фантазий,
Живут недолго, правда, - на то он и мираж...

А дальше будет встреча и пара чашек кофе
В беседах о погоде, знакомых и делах,
И просвистят минуты, и он опять уходит,
И все опять случилось совсем-совсем не так,

И за соседним столиком так шумно пили водку...
Ей ночью будет сниться тревожный гадкий сон.
И трут безбожно туфельки, коверкая походку,
И в сумочке взбесился мобильный телефон.

----------


## PAN

> Чувствую, будут пародии


Может и будут... Но туфельки - чудный образ...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :smile:

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,



> godunova@fromru.com


Т.е. Наташа Годунова???... Голлливуд помер бы от зависти весь поголовно...:eek: 
Если ещё и Борисовна...:rolleyes: 

 :flower:  ...

А пародия все же будет...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

* Пан*


> Голлливуд помер бы от зависти весь поголовно... 
> Если ещё и Борисовна...


 Наташенька!!!
Если ты против пародий, то я больше не буду - мну и так, как-то неудобно за лошадку, но посмотри сколько развития пошло - какой патенциал!!!!

----------


## пятачок

Ну надо же, прямо сразу и нашла твою темку! Наташ,ты умничка, очень эмоциональные, яркие стихи! Спасибо за удовольствие! :smile:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, Годунова. Но вот с отчеством осечка - Николаевна:)

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, я нисколько не против пародий!! Я и сама до вас когда-нибудь доберусь. Да и сейчас в стороне не остаюсь :) У нас о лошадке уже не то что серия пародий получилась, а даже какие-то самостоятельные вещи. Вот.

----------


## NataG

*пятачок*, спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Гуслик

Очень интересно и умно. Молодец, Наташа!
Хорошее сочетание Светлой Грусти и Очень Застенчивой Иронии. Пародии ты и сама можешь писать, и очень добрые. Повторю за Знатоками: Ещё, пожалуйста...

----------


## NataG

*Гуслик*, спасибо большое.

Задумалась тут, надо светлую грусть разбавить иронией на сей раз беззастенчивой :smile: 

Написано очень-очень давно, несколько такое неотёсанное сочинение, зато эмоции кристально чистые, и восприятие незамутнённое :smile: 

В День, так сказать, Защитника :smile: 

* * *
Как было бы забавно
Хоть раз побыть мужчиной
И чувствовать не сердцем,
А думать головой.
Горланить под гитару, 
С друзьями выпив пива,
И возвращаться заполночь
Зигзагами домой.
И приходить с работы
Голодным и сварливым,
Слегка обхаять ужин
Измученной жены,
Доказывать кому-то,
Что всем и вся ты нужен,
От переутомления 
Дурные видеть сны.
И, злясь иль восхищаясь,
Уметь ругаться матом,
Душевно – если хочется – 
Плевать по сторонам,
Почти что не стесняясь.
И быть всегда, однако,
Железно убежденным,
Что ты совсем не хам.
Уметь стирать, готовить,
Но этого не делать
И женщинам, конечно,
Отказывать в уме:
Да, да, они красивы,
Милы и терпеливы, 
Но ум у них, конечно,
Не часто при себе…
Как было бы забавно
Хоть раз побыть мужчиной,
Хоть раз того попробовать,
Чего не суждено,
Для этого желания,
Конечно, есть причины,
Но это, к сожалению,
Не всякому дано.

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

ПОРТРЕТ

В ветрами захваченном городе
в старом и сером доме,
затерявшемся в уличной суете,
в комнате с розовыми обоями
сидела маленькая инфантильная женщина,
обхватив колени руками,
на продавленной дряхлой тахте
и верила в сказки.
Взгляд был странен и пуст,
белые холодные пальцы
перебирали бахрому пестрого пледа,
губы беззвучно шептали слова,
где-то хлопали двери, ругались соседи,
а она все сидела и верила,
на кого-то из прошлого, настоящего 
или будущего безумно похожая.

----------


## Лев

> Как было бы забавно
> Хоть раз побыть мужчиной


Забавы ради, а может быть и нет,
Круг воплощений задуман был Всевышним.
Так в разные тела душа вселялась - вот ответ,
Задуматься об этом было бы нелишне.
Проблемы тяжкие перед душой возникли:
В мужское тело, женское потом -
Тела сменяя, душа переселялась.
И память сильная о том,
В душе занозой оставалась.
Не потому ли чувствует мужчина,
Что женщина в нём восстаёт?
А женщина, что одержима,
Она - мужчина, не наоборот.
О Бог! Какие испытания 
Пребудут в замысле Твоём?
В себе мужчину вспоминать -
Даётся женщине на время.
В мужчине женская владеет стать
Но, властвуя, закон Инь-Ян довлеет.
Смиритесь - Женщина, и ты - Мужчина!
Меняя пол, вам не добиться естества.
И будет срок и сменится картина.
Родится женщиной мужчина - да!
Мужчина - женщиной, и будет так всегда.
О Господи! За что такие муки!!!

----------


## Беспалый

> где-то хлопали двери, ругались соседи,
> а она все сидела и верила,


Наташа, спасибо за веру жизнь и за глубину ваших стихов!

----------


## NataG

* * *
Что ни дождь – то со снегом, что пути – то разъезды,
В небе колотый сахар – кусочек луны.
Близорукая кошка сидит у подъезда
В безнадежном порыве – ожидая весны.

Вечерами дорожки превращаются в льдинки;
Где ж асфальт?! Докопаться – в когтях нет длины…
И в проеме дверном, словно на фотоснимке,
Близорукая кошка ожидает весны.

И в глазах отразились серой жизни картинки
Невеселые – мы от зимы устаем.
Уцелеть бы в нелегком с собой поединке…
Близорукая кошка, мы дождемся. Вдвоем.

----------


## smychok

Уцелеть бы в нелегком с собой поединке…
Близорукая кошка, мы дождемся. Вдвоем.

У тебя ошибочка.....
Мы дождёмся..... Втроём!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
 Супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я в восторге!!!!!!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, спасибо тебе большое. Это стихотворение из таких закоулков души взято, что ой. Если попросят меня о себе рассказать, то - вот. И, наверное, если кто-то мне скажет, что все неправда там, и кошек близоруких не бывает, то я умру :smile:

----------


## Oblaka

Да не, такие кошки бывают :) Умирать точно не стоит, а надо продолжать писать красивые стихи!

----------


## PAN

> В небе колотый сахар – кусочек луны.


Да...................................... :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Oblaka*, бывают, да?  :Aga:  Уф :smile:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, не понравилась луна? :frown:

----------


## PAN

Напротив - очень даже... :flower:  
Если не не нравится - скорее промолчу...
Все субъективно, а потому всё нравится не может....
И я субъективен, а потому не всё читаю...
Но стараюсь...

Пиши... Твои строки порой просто волшебны...

----------


## NataG

Ага, значит, если не нравится, ты просто молчишь... Хм, а ведь давненько от тебя отзывов не было :smile:

----------


## NataG

> Пиши... Твои строки порой просто волшебны...


Пилите, Шура, гири, они золотые  :Aga:

----------


## NataG

Сашке
                     I
Он не ел никогда из ладошки
И не выл на луну просто так;
Цепь, ошейник, хозяин и кошки – 
Это грустная участь собак.

Его предки – свободные волки,
Значит вольный, свободный он волк…
Мягкий шаг, под ногами иголки…
А свободен – считай одинок.

Просто выжить – такая задача.
Если с сердцем огромным – больней.
Кто сказал, будто волки не плачут?
Может, редко, но, значит, сильней…

Вновь опутав часть леса флажками,
Про него говорили: «Он мой».
Ошибались, ох, как ошибались,
Вот он, хоть и седой, но живой.

Чудом вырвавшись, - что, не думали?!
Он смотрел, как хрипя и дрожа,
Не одна, искалечена пулями, 
Улетала в рай волчья душа.

Что считать все, что было, что прожито?
К черту их, свой у них есть Судья.
Богу волчьему кланяясь в ноженьки,
Думал он: «Может, следом и я».

А потом – снова тропы нехоженные,
 На закат прямиком – лес большой,
Снова что-то искать, счастья, может быть,
Или ветра, уходит Седой.

                    II
Нос по ветру и снова кружиться,
Краем глаза смотря на луну,
Этой серой волчице не спится,
Говорят, они чуют беду.

Не беду если, то перемены…
Ночь сегодня не в меру темна.
Сосны, словно поющие стены,
И она, как обычно, одна.

А из плена вдруг вырвался ветер
Нынче. Темное небо без дна.
И волчица уснет на рассвете –
У них тоже бывает весна…

Истирая мохнатые лапы, 
Не один километр пройдет
Днем. Улавливая лишь запах,
А чего? Кто ее разберет…

Снова вечер и первые звезды.
Может взвыть, да какой в этом толк?
В этот миг, между «рано» и «поздно»
Из-за сосен вдруг выпрыгнул волк.

Это были особые чары,
Те, что ждут от весны до весны.
И седой и лохматый волчара 
Был серебряным в свете луны.

Так бывает раз в жизнь или реже – 
Если веришь, то правда твоя.
Двое душ, нерастраченных, нежных – 
Не большая, но стая. Своя.

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,

Не придирайся к словам...:biggrin: 
Обещаю - если напишешь что-то очень некрасивое - я так и скажу...

А гири... Точнее так:

Я снова
Жду слова...
Я ждать готов
Плетение слов...
Вечно...
Молчу в тишине...
Смотрю в темноту...
Ловлю на лету
Что снилось не мне...
И жду - может быть
Узнаю из снов
Что ради тех слов
И стоило жить...
Вечно...

----------


## NataG

Соткан из парадоксов наш мир:
Бывает и некрасивое можно принять
За венец совершенства. 

Соткан из парадоксов наш мир:
Бывает прекрасного не оценив,
Мимо пройдешь.

Не так ли, Господин Ловец чужих снов?..

----------


## smychok

:Tu:   :Tu:   :Tu:  
Ты очень мало пишешь!!! Я хочу ещё и ещё!!!!
Читая твое творчество, я понимаю что мне нужно заходить только гостем!!!
  Срочно иди в издательство и выпускай свой сборник!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я уверен, что тебе ни одна издательская компания не откажет!!!!!!
Я с огромным удовольствием приобрету экземпляр себе, и ещё несколько для подарков самым близким людям!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Я не знаю каким образом я могу выразить свой восторг - это что-то!!!!!
Может быть  из-за того что я не писатель - может быть я что-то не понимаю, но я чувствую...........

----------


## Oblaka

Согласен полностью с предыдущим коментом! Я себе тоже парочку возьму  :Aga:  
Последний просто  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Не так ли, Господин Ловец чужих снов?..


Что ж... Я не Бог...
Что смог...:wink: 
А пройти не боюсь...
Боюсь - влюблюсь...:biggrin: 

*smychok*,

Не правацировай меня... тожи хачу парочку...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо всем-всем-всем! *smychok*, *Oblaka*, у меня есть две книжки. Одна была книжка-малышка ручной работы. Была сделана библиотекой, где я когда-то работала. Формат буквально сувенирный. Это как бы не считается. А вторая была выпущена по-настоящему, но это была инициатива издателя, которому просто понравились мои стихи. Таким образом проект не был коммерческим, книжечка была небольшая, тираж тоже. Все эти книги расползлись по друзьям, знакомым, знакомым знакомых. Что-то сам издатель подарил знакомым библиотекам. Дома у меня нет ни одной. Так к чему я веду: не ждут нас, ребятки, в издательствах :smile: По крайней мере я знаю массу талантливейших людей, у которых только рукописи. У меня же - чистой воды везение. А для настоящей книги нужна убойная реклама, как это ни прискорбно. Но ведь "художник, он обязан быть голодным, он худой, но гордый, он художник" :smile:, откуда деньги на рекламу?
Так что буду вас радовать своими стихами, насколько это возможно. И радоваться вашему творчеству.
*PAN*, а ты не бойся! Вещь хорошая, я проверяла :wink:
P.S.: Вот вырасту большая, всех соберу и сама издам! :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Вещь хорошая, я проверяла


Я тоже...:biggrin: 




> не ждут нас, ребятки, в издательствах


Не зарекайся...
(спорить не буду... действительно - талантов больше, чем издаваемых страниц... Но вера и удача рождают культуру в широком смысле этого слова...)

----------


## NataG

А давайте, построимся свиньей и двинем на Издательство!! :eek: Скажем им, а ну выкиньте книжки Ксюши Собчак и издавайте нас! У нас вон тут кто есть... и выдвинем, к примеру, bobsanа вперед, он на форуме ленится, вот пущай им расскажет наши требования! :biggrin: 
А серьезно если, то пробовать стоит всегда. И сильно верить, что получится.

* * *
Когда так хочется плакать,
Давайте смеяться будем,
Давайте, устроим праздник,
Давайте, про всё забудем.

Неважно, чей день рожденья,
Неважно, чье это счастье,
Его мы просто поделим,
Поделим на равные части.

И если подставят бокал вам, 
Его до краев наливайте,
Давайте про горе не помнить,
Давайте, давайте, давайте…

----------


## NataG

* * *
Люди стояли под небом,
Счастье за хвост ловили,
Многие не поймали,
Многие упустили,

Счастье просто исчезло,
Скрылось за горизонтом, 
Чуточку задержавшись
Где-то в ущелье звонком.

Люди ушли по дорогам,
К солнцу ушли на рассвете.
Там, где они стояли,
Бродит задумчиво ветер.

Очень давно это было, 
Но до сих пор в ненастье
Бледно-прозрачные тени
Ищут пропавшее счастье.

----------


## PAN

> Но до сих пор в ненастье
> Бледно-прозрачные тени
> Ищут пропавшее счастье.


Опять ты меня рвешь на части...  :flower:  

А в издательствах, к сожалению... свиней уже предостаточно...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*,  :Oj:  

Тогда в издательство не пойдем!

----------


## NataG

*НЕСКОЛЬКО ДНЕЙ*

_Мы все  когда-то куда-то уходили. В сердцах. Наговорив глупостей. Хлопнув дверью… Я никогда больше не вернусь сюда. Я запретила себе даже оглядываться._

Эхом стук каблуков пробежался по улице.
Прислонилась к стене, ты воздвиг ее так опрометчиво.
Ощущаю спиной холод серых кирпичиков –
Ощущенье похоже на прикосновение к вечности.

Мы сжигаем дотла все, чем так дорожили.
Догорают мосты. И стихи, что вдвоем были прожиты.
Видел ветер, как слаженно в вальсе кружились
Горстки пепла. Так жалко и глупо… Ну что же ты?…

_Что такое ОДИНОЧЕСТВО? О-ди-но-чес-тво… Прячусь с чашкой кофе в самый дальний угол квартиры, а вдруг оно меня здесь не найдет._

…все пишу про любовь –  видно, тем других нет,
А в душе идет суд над тобой, преступившим;
Я-судья никогда не нарушит запрет –
Адвокат-я тебе все ж лазейку отыщет.

Все пыталась быть каменной, но дала сбой,
Я судила тебя целый вечер – не мало –
Но проигран опять поединок с собой,
И опять я тебя для себя оправдала.

_Мучает вопрос: почему человеку дано так мало весны? Почему две трети жизни мы поскальзываемся и мерзнем?.. Серое утро. Город пытается сбросить с себя остатки зимы, я – остатки сна. Хотя, сон был хорош. Пусть останется._

Приподнять бы завесу над тайной – взглянуть:
Почему мы такие с тобой непохожие?
Все остатки восторга пытаюсь стряхнуть…
«Извините…» – наткнулась опять на прохожего.

И у нас у двоих очень много всего:
Счастья, ссор и тяжелых обид несуразных.
Почему же тебе не понять одного:
Нам с тобой может быть хорошо, таким разным.

_Сегодня захотела снова стать маленькой. И стала. Кажется, это понравилось мне одной. Нет, вела-то я себя хорошо. Но в душе очень хотелось вымазаться манной кашей и снова разбить мамину любимую чашку…_

Был взгляд исподлобья значительный,
Не рубль. Так, монета, разменная:
Опять ты меня исключительную
Разжаловал в обыкновенные…

Боюсь перехода на личности,
Что может быть – все уже пройдено:
Ругалась и даже капризничала,
Но так и осталась непонятой.

_Встретила на улице кошку. Она мерзла. Я позвала ее с собой, она мне не ответила. Как жалко она выглядела, какой гордой она была. Кошка, когда мне будет трудно, я приду у тебя учиться…_

Как странно разбивались сказки,
На взгляд тяжелый натыкаясь,
Но я по-прежнему не каюсь,
Что как-то встретила тебя;
Мы разводили все мосты,
Мы щеголяли ложной верой,
И ставили замки на двери,
Теряя от дверей ключи.
Нам надо было просто жить,
Но «просто» стало невозможным…
Как было сложно уходить,
Как оставаться было сложно!

----------


## NataG

* * *
Как же долго нигде 
________________ничего не случалось,
Как обидно, что время 
________________подходит вполне…
Ты свой завтрашний день 
________________проживаешь сначала,
Я живу во вчерашнем –
________________не дожитом дне.
И у каждого есть 
________________кромка личного круга,
По которой идем, 
________________маршируем, ползем,
Иногда вдруг случайно 
________________встречая друг друга,
Просто сбившись с пути. 
________________По ошибке. Вдвоем.

Да, тяжко без тегов...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Была и светом, и тьмой, 
Сама собой, все с тобой
Была. Насовсем не смогла –
Ушел – ушла, но тебя поняла.
На жизни Судьбы печать – 
Не я, будет Бог прощать.
Сама не пойму, на что
Жалел теплоты? И ты
Идешь ко мне на поклон – 
Пустых извинений звон
К ногам (как ненужный хлам),
С вежливостью пополам.
Но день был не тот и час.
Да, ерунда сейчас.
Все сгоряча, не иначе…
Все. Пью за твою удачу.

----------


## NataG

* * *
Сотни лет, толпа прохожих, полированный булыжник,
Окна пыльные врастают в мостовую год от года…
Полпути лечу на крыльях, полпути бегу вприпрыжку:
В этом месте настроенье не зависит от погоды.

В этой маленькой каморке на трехногом табурете,
Будто бы забыв про время, башмаки свои тачая, – 
Старый и седой Башмачник знает обо всем на свете,
Старый и седой Башмачник раздает секреты счастья. 

Он под шум дождя расскажет про невиданные страны,
Про пиратов и волшебниц – бесконечно можно слушать! –
Как ходили караваны… Как исчезли великаны…
И огонь займется снова в очаге почти потухшем.

И чернее станут тени, и реальность станет тонкой,
А потом исчезнет время по-английски-аккуратно,
Тихо попрошу: «Башмачник, расскажи еще историй…»
А Башмачник скажет: «Счастье – …» и растает безвозвратно.

----------


## Snegik

*NataG*,
с огромным удовольствием читаю твои стихи. Баллада про рояль - вообще чудо. Спасибо тебе большое за доставленное удовольствие. (ничего, что я на ты? :-)

----------


## NataG

*Snegik*, спасибо большое! На ты - это хорошо, это, можно считать, в семью приняли :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Сотни лет, толпа прохожих, полированный булыжник,
> Окна пыльные врастают в мостовую год от года…


Красиво...

----------


## NataG

* * *
А город стал чужим –
По улицам бродило эхо
И отражалось гулко от людей,
И рассыпалось в дым
Что было нашим смехом,
И масляные пятна фонарей
Качали виражи
Ночных маршрутов наших,
И так нелепо не было тебя
Весной. Ты мне скажи,
Тебе немного страшно,
Что ты пойдешь, где не ходила я?
А я тебе скажу
О том, что станет пусто,
И будет так тоскливо хлопать дверь…
Каким богам служу?..
Ведь я, как мне ни грустно,
Поверила тебе, и ты себе поверь.
А город стал чужим…

----------


## smychok

Если Магомед не идёт к горе, то гора идёт к Магомеду!!!!!!!!!!
Можно своё издательство "забодяжить")))))))))))))))
 Только чур на страницах я буду пасивным наблюдателем!!!!!!!!
А я вместо всех буду физуху здавать - это у меня лучше получается)))

----------


## Лев

> Можно своё издательство "забодяжить")))))))))))))))


Если не издательство, то вложение в издание - многие пишущие так и делают, если есть, что вложить. А потом с удовольствием дарить весь тираж людям...

----------


## bobsan

вот не заходил давно , а тут много интересного появилось,
а особенно это понравилось



> Сашке
> I
> Он не ел никогда из ладошки


да и дальнейшее классно!!! (я врать не буду)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> да и дальнейшее классно!!! (я врать не буду)


Вот и я впервые заглянула.. и пока всё не прочла, не успокоилась....
Молодчинка!!!! Очень красиво пишешь. Буду заглядывать, за новинками)))

----------


## NataG

Спасибо всем... Я так рада, что я здесь, что здесь есть замечательные люди. Это вдохновляет.

----------


## NataG

* * *
Чьи-то авто с шуршащими шинами,
Темными стеклами, вечными тайнами,
С недосягаемыми мужчинами,
Взглядами скупо-скользяще-случайными.
С крепкими нервами хрупкие женщины
(Не отвечать на звонки и на письма!)
Ищут счастливое настоящее –
Может быть, прошлое – в будущем ищут.
В этом причина простых одиночеств –
В вязкой трясине пустых обстоятельств
Мы укрываемся и забываемся,
Мы удивляемся, но остаемся.
Легкий налет беспокойного времени –
Ретушь на яркие впечатления,
Темные сказки про самое светлое,
Чье продолжение вряд ли последует…

----------


## NataG

* * *
Все прожито, зачем же тратить время,
Все сделано, зачем же тратить силы?
Вы знали все, не зная в знанье меры,
А так хотелось, чтобы Вы спросили.

Мне так хотелось необдуманного шага,
Хотелось не моей, а Вашей силы.
Вы были божеством, Вы были магом,
Но Вы души моей не попросили.

Пишу о Вас…

----------


## NataG

А может, рассказик?

*Полюса*

– Говорю тебе, не пиши всякую чушь! Об этом уже века все пишут, но никто ничего нового не сказал!
– Хорошо, писать не буду, даю честное слово, но рассказать-то можно?
– Ну, расскажи…
– А ты точно не будешь смеяться?
– Над тобой смеяться – грех. Как над убогими – нельзя, и все тут.
– Началось все с мужчины… и с женщины…
– Конечно, не с котенка же и не со щенка! С них, почему-то, только в сказках для детей что-то может начинаться…
– Перебивать нечестно!
– Извини, просто котят и щенков почему-то обделяют вниманием, что весьма несправедливо…
– Они жили на разных сторонах планеты и…
– Он – на Северном Полюсе, она – на Южном? А почему так далеко?
– Нет, это невозможно! Почему на полюсе?! Просто далеко друг от друга. И даже ничего до поры друг о друге не знали. А потом вдруг взяли и познакомились.
– История о беженцах?
– О каких таких беженцах?
– Ну, обыкновенных… Чтобы познакомиться, надо сначала встретиться. И с чего бы это их понесло в одну сторону планеты, когда они жили на разных, если ничего не случилось? Война, землетрясение, цунами. Может, ее к нему волной прибило?
– Никого не прибило, а вот тебя бы прибить следовало! Как рассказывать, когда все время перебивают?!
– Не могу же я вдруг онеметь. Может, соорудить кляп из подручных средств… Где-то тут была тряпка…
– Не надо тряпок! …они познакомились и поняли, что больше не смогут жить друг без друга.
– Наверное, она была безнадежно больна… 
– С чего вдруг?!
– Они не могли друг без друга?
– Да.
– Все ясно, он спасал ее, отдавая ей свою кровь. А может, он отдал ей свою почку?
– Ужас какой! Ты случаем никого не спас сегодня, отдав свои мозги?
– Нет, что ты! Если надо, я могу отдать тебе, но ты вряд ли возьмешь…
– Конечно, не возьму, меня мои вполне устраивают. Ты меня вообще сегодня будешь слушать?
– А почему тебя не устраивают мои мозги? На работе говорят, что они хорошие…
– В глаза говорят?
– Конечно!
– Врут безбожно.
– Почему?! 
– Потому что они твои мозги используют исключительно в рабочих целях. Под другое они, кажется, мало приспособлены. 
– Может, все-таки, кляп?.. 
– Не стоит, задохнешься еще, как же на работе обойдутся без твоих мозгов…
– Попробую еще раз представить себя большим ухом.
– Попробуй, только если у тебя не получится, я, пожалуй, соглашусь на кляп… 
Так странно видеть тебя молчащего.
– Ты забыла, что уши не умеют разговаривать?
– Уже вспомнила. Так вот, им никогда не было скучно, потому что они любили говорить и гулять по старому парку, молчать, сидя рядышком на диване…
– …и пить чай из больших кружек с зелеными слонятами.
– Откуда ты знаешь, что со слонятами?
– Потому что мы еще не были сегодня в парке.

----------


## dekameron77

*NataG*,
 браво!

----------


## NataG

*dekameron77*, спасибо!

----------


## Mihanya

> * * *
> Все прожито, зачем же тратить время,
> Все сделано, зачем же тратить силы?
> Вы знали все, не зная в знанье меры,
> А так хотелось, чтобы Вы спросили.
> 
> Мне так хотелось необдуманного шага,
> Хотелось не моей, а Вашей силы.
> Вы были божеством, Вы были магом,
> ...


НатаG пиши пожалуйста пиши, очень выравнивает горло если исполнить песенку в стиле романса... Мне нравится и я читаю с огромным удовольствием... Из Ваших стихов получились бы прекрасные романсы...  :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*classic*, А я пишу. Хотя больше копирую все, что уже было написано. А романсы... Не умею я музыку писать :frown:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Два коктейля из снега со льдом по дороге в апрель -
Только три светофора, за тем поворотом весна,
Ложка соли с графита дорог – так немного острей.
Завтра ты убедишься: я – вовсе не та, что нужна.

Завтра точку поставим в красивом и ярком эссе,
Завтра я догадаюсь, что главное все – впереди, 
А сегодня – две порции счастья в случайном кафе,
А сегодня ты просто останься и не уходи.

----------


## NataG

* * *
Я больше не скучаю по нему.
Наденьте траур, снимите шляпу.
Мне не понять, конечно, почему
Внезапно прекратился этот театр.

Он был актер, а у него талант.
Он был и комик, и хороший трагик,
Отличный режиссер и музыкант,
Который в жизни все везде расставит,

Но время не стоит, и мне пора
Покинуть этот яркий балаганчик.
Поверь, мне по душе твоя игра,
Но ждут дела, прощай, мой милый мальчик.

Не знаю, так случилось почему,
Даст Бог, увидимся, неведомо когда.
Я больше не скучаю по нему,
Ну, разве что нечасто, иногда.

----------


## PAN

> Вы были божеством, Вы были магом,
> Но Вы души моей не попросили.


По прежнему радуешь...:smile:

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 класс...........больше всего понравилось "Несколько дней"!!!слёзы даже навернулись...............

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ты меня тоже. Приятно, черт возьми! :smile:

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, спасибо! :smile:

----------


## smychok

Привет ,Натик!!!
Как всегда в диком восторге!!!!!!
А почему не заходишь в пародии??? Там без тебя скучно(((((((((((((((((((((

Или тебя обязательно нужно спародировать, что бы ты из мести вернулась????

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, чего-то не пародируется у меня))) У меня, видимо, кавер-версии с чужих пародий получаются)

----------


## NataG

Не рассказ, зарисовка какая-то... Интересно (это я обращаясь к мужчинам), картинка нарисована реальная или с потолка за уши притянуто? :smile: 

*Танец*

Она металась по комнате и заламывала руки. Эти кошмарные движения в ее исполнении выглядели немногим приличнее, чем пляски на похоронах. Я смотрел на нее. Худоба на грани естественности, тонкие пальцы, широко и по-детски открытые глаза, взгляд, которым она неловко цепляла находящиеся в комнате вещи… Я думал о том, что если бы ее взгляд имел такую же силу, как руки или ноги, то уже полчаса назад все здесь было бы перевернуто вверх дном. От природы ей дана была грация молодого олененка, но она не пользовалась ей – не знала. Поэтому  часто роняла что-нибудь и спотыкалась о всевозможные предметы, роняя и их. Потом тянулась за ними, и ее позы при этом были совершенно неудобными с позиции нормального человека.
Сейчас она в очередной раз делилась со мной чем-то безумно важным с ее точки зрения. Но я-то знал, что этот рассказ по своей сути ни что иное, как одно из коснувшихся ее настроений, которые она в бесчисленном множестве пропускала через себя и впускала в свою душу. Сколько раз я оказывался свидетелем ее слез и смеха, проявлений безудержного восторга и глубокого, опустошающего горя. Все эти эмоции длились недолго – Создатель рассчитывал свои силы, сначала придумав ее, а потом наградив способностью так остро чувствовать – длительные переживания просто сломали бы это хрупкое существо. 
Как логично было встать и уйти насовсем уже много дней назад, оставив ее той стихии, которую она придумала себе сама – ураганный ветер, несущий брызги соленого моря в ярких лучах солнца, согревающего тихий безмолвный пляж (абсурдно, правда?) – но я не мог. У меня самого было так мало. Я, каюсь, подпитывался ей. Как севший аккумулятор. Она, такая нескладная и сложная, совершенно непредсказуемая, была самым большим подарком, который могла подарить жизнь. Мне. И даже этому миру.
Она рассмеялась, запрокинув голову, раскинула руки и начала танцевать. От нее испуганно отскочила табуретка, и спрыгнула со стола моя любимая пепельница. И даже если все вокруг превратится в руины, я не решусь остановить этот танец. Я не хочу. Втанцуй в свои ощущения меня и все окружающее пространство, оно примет тебя не сразу, как и я, но ему понравится. В этом я уверен.

----------


## sveTOCHKA

Очень красивые стихи!

----------


## smychok

*Танец...*
Сказка!!! Я завидую этому счастливчику!!!
Я сейчас тоже как севший аккумулятор((

----------


## smychok

А говорили не получается)))
Кстати... Забыл ещё выразить респект за ПОЛЮСА!!!
Если ты ещё не знаешь, то мистер кляп - это ЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ

----------


## NataG

*sveTOCHKA*, спасибо!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, или Мистер Кляп :) От твоих отзывов идет мощный поток энергии со знаком "+" :) Причем настолько искренней, что окрыляет. Вот из-за тебя вырастут у меня крылышки, и буду я, как та белая лошадка, шляться среди ночи по чужим окнам:))))))))))) Спасибо!

----------


## NataG

* * *
…Сегодня грехи себе отпустить,
И душу свою не неволить,
Сегодня можно много курить
И слезы себе позволить,
Потом в темноте неподвижно сидеть…
Да надо-то, в сущности, мало:
Кофейной чашкой руки согреть,
И спрятать себя в одеяло,
И выдумать сказку с веселым концом,
И снова во что-то поверить,
Забыв, что почти ощущаешь лицом,
Как ветер, летящее время,
И пусть сегодня будет гроза,
Уж если время не лечит,
Пусть, все понимая, заглянут в глаза
И молча обнимут за плечи…
…Сегодня – грехи себе отпустить…

----------


## Лев

> Сегодня – грехи себе отпустить…


Не строй из грехов тюрьму себе,
О покаянии не забывай.
Сегодня, всегда и везде
Грехи себе отпускай.

А зарисовка хороша и реальна в своей фантастичности...

----------


## PAN

> …Сегодня – грехи себе отпустить…


Умница... Спасибо...

----------


## NataG

Я даже не знаю, как мне благодарить всех, кто заходит сюда, читает. Это так здорово, когда НЕравнодушие. Это значит, что не зря все. Что один раз зацепившее меня, зацепило еще кого-то, или улыбнуло, или просто порадовало. И нужно продолжать, потому что есть для кого. Спа-си-бо!

* * *
Обрушилась весна на головы прохожих:
То солнце льёт на нас, то лепит мокрый снег.
И дни так хороши – как близнецы, похожи,
Что я живу взахлёб – счастливый человек.

А летом будет лень, и опустевший город,
Горячие мосты, дороги докрасна.
И я скажу, как жаль, что летний сон недолог,
И я скажу, как жаль, что дальше не весна…

Проводят птиц на юг раздетые деревья –
Любой осенний день по-своему тосклив,
И по утрам дыра на месте настроенья.
Потом придет зима и белый позитив…

Финал известен всем, а путь к нему неведом,
Наверно хорошо, что знаем – все пройдет.
А у меня есть ты под этим синим небом,
И не пугает дней и лет круговорот.

----------


## smychok

> smychok, или Мистер Кляп :) От твоих отзывов идет мощный поток энергии со знаком "+" :) Причем настолько искренней, что окрыляет. Вот из-за тебя вырастут у меня крылышки, и буду я, как та белая лошадка, шляться среди ночи по чужим окнам:))))))))))) Спасибо!


  Нужно посмотреть - нет ли крылышек у моей белой лошадке на аватаре??? 
 А чё??? Твоя лошадка сделала какой круг почёта!!!!!!!!!!
Вот уж правда - талант не пропьёшь))))))))) 
 А вообще, Наташа, спасибо - ТЕБЕ!!!!! Я не знаю как благодарить мне -тебя!!! На твоей страничке тепло, светло и легко!!!
 Иногда здесь встречаются люди которые пишут хорошо, другие - хорошо, но иногда, третьих просто пытаешься  понять, но очень сильно устаёшь от этого, у кого-то на рифме ломаешься!!! 
А у тебя я всегда отдыхаю!!! Ты человечек, который обладает редким сочетанием: чувственностью, чувством и чувством юмора, что даёт просто потрясающие результаты!!!! Твои зарисовки, как поэтические, так и прозаические - очень красочны и легки!!! 
 Я тебе открою секрет - я у тебя учусь!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, вот накомплиментил:))))

* * *
Лужа похожа на ангела.
Все говорят, что ангелы – это облака, 
А тут лужа. Это несправедливо и непонятно, – 
Ну разве может ангел быть лужей?
Она же на асфальте, а асфальт грязный…
Но я-то видела, что ангел просто присел отдохнуть
И теплом своих крыльев превратил снег в весну, вот и лужа…
Ангел улетел. Лужа осталась.
А люди ходят, стараясь не наступить в растаявший снег,
И ничего не знают…
И только я знаю, что это не просто лужа.
Это – отпечаток ангела.

----------


## smychok

> Это не просто лужа.
> Это – отпечаток ангела.


 :flower:  Прям бальзам на душу)))))

----------


## PAN

> отпечаток ангела.


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## Танюша

ещё.... :Ok:

----------


## NataG

Прости. За все прости меня,
За все, что не было и было,
За то, что не хранил меня,
И я тебя не сохранила.

Прости за то, что я была,
За то, что верили друг другу,
И что у нашего костра
Могла б согреться даже вьюга.

Прости… Не думать не могла,
Что времени безумно мало.
Скажи, с чего я начала
Вдруг ненавидеть шум вокзалов?

А с них уходят поезда,
И в пепел – горы обязательств,
И невозможно иногда
Нам стать сильнее обстоятельств…

Прости, что мне всегда почти
Была несвойственна серьезность.
Не надо ждать, сейчас прости,
Быть может после слишком поздно.

----------


## NataG

*ОДИНОЧЕСТВО*

Все казалось обычным – 
Так жить не грешно,
Но пришло, черт возьми,
Навалилось оно.

Ты сначала был зол
И слегка одичал – 
У тебя был корабль,
Но исчез твой причал,

А пока ты искал
Этот маленький порт,
Твой единственный друг
Взял и прыгнул за борт…

Ты боишься услышать
Безумный свой крик,
Ты устал быть один,
Но, похоже, привык.

----------


## маяк

*NataG*,
 Зашёл и прочитал, мне понравилось и время не жаль. Желаю успехов во всём.

----------


## NataG

*маяк*, спасибо!

----------


## Лев

> Прости, что мне всегда почти
> Была несвойственна серьезность.
> Не надо ждать, сейчас прости,
> Быть может после слишком поздно.
> __________________


Можно поменять местами?
Прости, что мне почти всегда
Была несвойственна серьёзность.
Сейчас прости, не надо ждать,
Быть может после слишком поздно.

Намечается романс, поэтому так звучать лучше должно...

----------


## smychok

> у нашего костра
> Могла б согреться даже вьюга.


Красиво!!! :flower:  




> Ты боишься услышать
> Безумный свой крик,
> Ты устал быть один,
> Но, похоже, привык.


А это про меня - слово в слово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
 Станно! Не поверю , что один!:smile:

----------


## aigul

*NataG*,
 Красиво! Очень! Умница!:smile:

----------


## smychok

> Станно! Не поверю , что один!


Я уже 2-й год живу в другом городе и общество, которое меня окружает - ... я живу в стороне от них!!! Уж лучше одному, чем становиться таким же!!!

----------


## smychok

> Красиво! Очень! Умница!


 С этими словами полностью согласен)))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
 А какой город?

----------


## PAN

> Прости. За все прости меня,


Романс...

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, наверное, можно поменять, если так звучит лучше. Эти стихи уже публиковались в таком виде, в каком я их показала. Так что стихам все равно. А если романсу лучше, то, пожалуйста!  :Aga:  
*smychok*, *aigul*, спасибо! :smile: 
*PAN*, вот если бы Лев не сказал, я бы ни разу не заметила романса. Неужели правда?

----------


## Лев

> PAN, вот если бы Лев не сказал, я бы ни разу не заметила романса. Неужели правда?


Честное пенсионерское, на днях закончу...

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, я даже не знаю, что сказать...
А я застряла в припеве :frown: Бьюсь с собой каждый день, пишу все, что угодно, только то, что нужно, не вырисовывается. Настроение есть, а в слова не запихать... но я все равно сделаю. Рано или поздно!

----------


## Лев

> А я застряла в припеве


Когда я на чём-либо застреваю, то оставляю попытки и забываю об...
Отстаивается и потом легко проявляется, то что нужно.

----------


## smychok

> Честное пенсионерское, на днях закончу...


 :Ok:

----------


## NataG

Желтый кленовый лист
Качается в синем квадрате окна,
Воздух до боли чист – 
Стала прозрачной глухая стена.

Воздух до смеха пьян,
Пуст одиночества старый парк,
В душе даже не туман – 
Там беспросветный и жуткий мрак.

Глупая боль
От мыслей. Здесь думать запрещено,
Бездарная роль:
Наклон, поворот головы, монолог.

Менять адреса
Надо бы, только вот поздно, старик.
Дорога одна,
Ты к ней безнадежно, до крика, привык.

----------


## NataG

*Себе*

Ты же знаешь, как бездарно умирать от ностальгии,
Для чего ты помнишь руки, взгляд и мысли, и глаза,
Не разгадывай загадку «были как-то, но забыли»,
Прикажи себе, иначе потеряешь тормоза.

Зря ты веришь в перекрестки тех дорог, что параллельны,
Очарованные взгляды уплывают в никуда,
Снова жгут ладошки письма и срываются запреты,
Лишь потом приходит память и самой себе «нельзя».

_Ты снова вернешься, как в неизбежность,
Без объяснений даже себе,
В ту бесконечность, где была нежность,
И больше нет места… остаться, но где?.._

Знаешь, сводятся проблемы в тлеющий кусочек пепла,
Ты же можешь не срываться, не смотреть с тоской назад,
Там остались только тени. Их потом развеет ветер,
Постепенно станет ясно, что никто не виноват.

_Но снова вернешься, как в неизбежность,
Без объяснений даже себе,
В ту бесконечность, где была нежность,
И больше нет места… остаться, но где?.._

----------


## HIT

NataG,

у меня, как и у всех твоих читателей просто нет слов!
Прочитала всё, всё, всё!!!
Спасибо тебе за то, что тратишь время на наши чувства,
Твои стихи-просто чудо, они задевают наши нервы и тут же их успокаивают!
А особенно приятно (видно не вооружённым взглядом), что каждое слово, каждая буковка тобой прочувствована и пережита!
Ты просто умничка!!!
 Я сама иногда пишу, но только когда волна переживаний! А в раздел "Уголок поэзии" вообще посетила превый раз. И ничуть не жалею, от твоего творчества замирает сердце, продолжай в том же духе!!!
Удачи, успехов, и пусть Его Величество Случай поможет тебе встретиться с Волшебником - Издателем или хорошим спонсором, которые датут тебе путёвку в мир огромных тиражей!!!
У тебя всё получится! Просто верь!

----------


## smychok

> меня, как и у всех твоих читателей просто нет слов!
> Прочитала всё, всё, всё!!!
> Спасибо тебе за то, что тратишь время на наши чувства,
> Твои стихи-просто чудо, они задевают наши нервы и тут же их успокаивают!
> А особенно приятно (видно не вооружённым взглядом), что каждое слово, каждая буковка тобой прочувствована и пережита!
> Ты просто умничка!!!
> Я сама иногда пишу, но только когда волна переживаний! А в раздел "Уголок поэзии" вообще посетила превый раз. И ничуть не жалею, от твоего творчества замирает сердце, продолжай в том же духе!!!
> Удачи, успехов, и пусть Его Величество Случай поможет тебе встретиться с Волшебником - Издателем или хорошим спонсором, которые датут тебе путёвку в мир огромных тиражей!!!
> У тебя всё получится! Просто верь!


Во как!!!! Так что путёвочку тебе и желательно бизнессклассом!!!!

----------


## NataG

*HIT*, *smychok*, спасибо за ваши искренние слова и пожелания! Трудно описать, насколько ценны такие слова для меня... Спасибо!!

----------


## NataG

*Геометрия отношений*

Ты запретил себя мне, и был прав.
Но преступлю – нарушу и разрушусь.
Разглаживаю с болью, второпях,
Свою, тобою скомканную, душу.

Моих шальных эмоций прямота,
Упрёком в параллельность наших жизней,
Всё правда: ты – не тот и я – не та,
И оснований нет для оптимизма.

Я без щита, я голышом живу –
Ты – царь и бог своей прозрачной сферы,
Я утону – ты будешь на плаву,
Ты – логика железная, я – вера.

Ты защищён и ко всему готов…
Запреты мне затем, чтоб их нарушить...
И снова бесполезная любовь, 
Нахлынув, деформирует мне душу.

----------


## PAN

> Ты – логика железная, я – вера.


Неужели???...:eek:  Присмотрись...
А в целом -  :Aga:  ....

----------


## NataG

> Неужели???... Присмотрись...


А что, нет разве?... :confused:

----------


## PAN

> А что, нет разве?...


Со временем понимаешь, что при внешнем несоответствии дамы более логичны и целеустремленны, по крайней мере в своих желанях и при достижении целей... А их мужчины остаются неслышлеными детьми... не взрослея никогда, но пряча ранимость и веру под навязанной общечеловеческими ценностями железной маской цинизма и внешней силы...
В устоявшихся семьях (во всяком случае - в большинстве) - стрержнем является женщина... которая разумно позволяет своему мужчине прилюдно чувствовать и вести себя "как хозяин"...:biggrin: 
Исключения бывают, не без того... Но они лишь подтверждают правило...

Так что смелее с мужчинами - все мы доверчивые, хрупкие и ласковые... Внутри... Главное - докопаться...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> но пряча ранимость и веру под навязанной общечеловеческими ценностями железной маской цинизма и внешней силы...





> Так что смелее с мужчинами - все мы доверчивые, хрупкие и ласковые... Внутри... Главное - докопаться...


Пан, браво!!!
  Только иногда нужно не копать, а пора начинать буровые работы с предварительным поиском того места, где начнутся бурения (только что бы не от слова "буреть")

----------


## smychok

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Геометрия отношений


Название говорит о многом и именно оно задаёт главный подтекст!!!!!

Такими темпами ты не то что получишь путёвку на "лайнер" в мир огромных тиражей, но и скоро выкупишь этот лайнер)))))))))))

----------


## NataG

Ребята, вы меня так балуете! Просто слов нет. У меня. А у вас в мой адрес столько приятных! :smile: 
Но вот чего мы еще ни разу не делали, так это анализа стихотворений :smile:




> В устоявшихся семьях...


В устоявшихся - без сомнений. Но тут же не о семье речь. Об этом нам говорят, ну хорошо, пусть намекают, такие эпитеты как "запретил себя", "параллельность жизней". Скорее всего речь идет об отношениях неустоявшихся, нестабильных. Характеризуя мужчину как "логика железная", а женщину как "вера" автор ни в коей мере не обобщает, он использует эти определения и слова лишь применительно к любви, к самим отношениям, где мужчина скорее логичен, а женщина эмоциональна и импульсивна.




> Главное - докопаться...


Собственно говоря, женщина и пытается как-то "докопаться", даже достучаться до мужчины: "Запереты мне затем, чтоб их нарушить..." Но мы видим, что ее старания тщетны, она уже ни на что особо не надеется: "Всё правда: ты – не тот и я – не та, И оснований нет для оптимизма.", определяя свою любовь как "бесполезную".




> Так что смелее с мужчинами - все мы доверчивые, хрупкие и ласковые...


 Ага, нам преподаватель высшей математики всегда говорила: "Когда берете интеграл - будьте лисоньками!" :smile: Нельзя смелее, убежит, ищи потом. Надо лисонькой-лисонькой, обаять, обольстить и под венец, ну а потом уж можно "при всем внешнем несоответствии". :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Нельзя смелее, убежит, ищи потом. Надо лисонькой-лисонькой, обаять, обольстить и под венец, ну а потом уж можно "при всем внешнем несоответствии".


 Ух ти!!! Какая хитренькая!!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, это не я хитренькая, я-то как раз сразу все так по-честнаку и рассказываю про себя :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Когда подведем нашей жизни итог
«Совместной», то день будет очень погожий,
И мой ненормальный щенячий восторг,
Конечно, шокировать будет прохожих.

Я даже по улице буду ходить
Широким, всегда необдуманным шагом,
И мне у виска будут пальцем крутить,
А я – улыбаться, что нет тебя рядом.

Мне станет тогда насовсем все равно,
Где, кто, почему и когда с тобой вместе,
Я буду гулять с кем попало в кино
И петь все тобой нелюбимые песни.

От всей от души попытаюсь понять –
«Вдвоем» - не всегда означает «скандалы»,
Я даже согласна слегка подождать,
И времени вовсе не жаль, хоть и мало.

Мне нравиться будут собаки, цветы
И кошки, и все комплименты в мой адрес…
И пусть никогда мне не скажешь их ты,
Такая потеря – ничтожная малость.

Тогда станет мой сумасшедший мирок
На мрачный твой мир ну ничуть не похожим,
Когда подведем нашей жизни итог
«Совместной», то день будет очень погожий.

----------


## smychok

> И петь все тобой нелюбимые песни.


На больной на мозоль наступила!!!!

А вообще - как всегда абсолютно зрелое произведение!!!
Мягкая лирика - в моём вкусе)))))))))))))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, в суде: я не могу с ней жить, потому что она пытает меня нелюбимыми песнями :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Я даже по улице буду ходить
> Широким, всегда необдуманным шагом,
> И мне у виска будут пальцем крутить,
> А я – улыбаться...


 :flower:  ...

----------


## PAN

> Надо лисонькой-лисонькой


Это несомненно... :Aga:  .... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Очень серьезным поэтам и поэтессам*

Наяву я вижу чудный день:
Мне не нужен бизнес и зарплата,
Тащит меня всяк, кому не лень,
Натурально – раз, и на цитаты.

Бьют рекорды махом тиражи –
Гарри Поттер не валялся рядом –
Из дому не выйти – ты скажи! –
Пресса, фотовспышки, фэны, взгляды.

Мне медаль огромную дадут,
И лошадку – крылья и копыта,  
И потом, пожалуй, я примкну,
К русской поэтической элите.

Интервью по шесть часов подряд…
Я в любой тусовке гость желанный …
Гордый профиль прямо на плакат…
Мне мои капризы по карману…

В честь меня готовят пышный бал…
Но проснуться можно было лучше:
Вот ведь чёрт! На голову упал
С полки томик. «Сан Сергеич Пушкин».

Гы...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Наяву я вижу чудный день:


:biggrin: ...

Была бы рядом - честное слово - расцеловал бы... в обе щеки... Молодец... :Ok:  




> Вот ведь чёрт! На голову упал
> С полки томик. «Сан Сергеич Пушкин».


А на меня в последнее время всё чаще Шекспир падает... и наповал...

----------


## Татьянка

*NataG*,
 :Ok:  Супер!!! Почитываю давно, а вот высказываюсь впервые, простите Наташа....:rolleyes:  Вы пишите потрясающе, с юмор бьющим в самое оно:biggrin:  Спасибки!!!! :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :wink: Принимаются воздушно-виртуальные поцелуи :smile: 
А Шекспир - это хорошо. Если не по голове и если не тяжелый :smile:

----------


## NataG

*Татьянка*, спасибо! Кстати, за чувство юмора это вам спасибо, не будь его - не было бы такой положительной реакции :smile:

----------


## smychok

> Бьют рекорды махом тиражи –
> Гарри Поттер не валялся рядом –
> Из дому не выйти – ты скажи! –
> Пресса, фотовспышки, фэны, взгляды.
> 
> Мне медаль огромную дадут,
> И лошадку – крылья и копыта, 
> И потом, пожалуй, я примкну,
> К русской поэтической элите.


Ну ты уже обобщила все - и пародии и лимерики)))))
(даже лошадку вспомнила)

----------


## smychok

> А на меня в последнее время всё чаще Шекспир падает... и наповал...


И всё время на странице со словами:"...бедный Йорик...":biggrin: 
А мы сделаем новую рускоязычную редакцию со словами:"Бедный Павел..."kuku

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 просто зачитываюсь - пиши ещё))))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, да, я долго думала, куда отправить сие сочинение :smile: Все же решила, что сюда.

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, спасибо! :smile:

----------


## NataG

Дорогие мои! Не смогу теперь появляться так часто, как хотела бы, у меня грядет ПЕРЕЕЗД :mad: 
Но вы меня не теряйте окончательно и бесповоротно - забегать буду!

* * *
Паутина и болтовня –
Зимний хлам и осенний груз –
Тяжелее день ото дня,
Но весна в рукаве, как туз.

Вереницей дни тороплю
И все чаще твержу: скорей!
И волнуюсь – жду не дождусь,
Как опять пойду с козырей.

Выметаем зиму из душ,
Открываем дома друзьям,
И срываем весенний куш.
Скоротечно всё, ждать нельзя.

----------


## PAN

> Выметаем зиму из душ,
> Открываем дома друзьям,


 :Aga:  ...




> вы меня не теряйте


:frown: ...

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 каждое стихотворение,которое ты пишешь попадает прямо в тему!каждый день ты будто бы угадываешь,что я думаю в данный момент и о чём переживаю....просто класс... :Ok:

----------


## smychok

Ната, так ты оказывается очень азартный человек - я с тобой в казино играть не буду



> рукаве, как туз.


 - ты мухлюешь!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, главное, чтобы преживания светлого характера :smile:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, нуууу... Выигрывает все равно казино. Всегда :smile: 
А так, да, я азартный человек - я жить люблю :wink:

----------


## NataG

Корабли постоят и ложатся на курс…
В. С. Высоцкий

* * *
Мы оба устали – живу:
Смех, крик – все минутная вспышка.
Я в доке – и я не плыву –
Корвету нужна передышка.

Жду в ярости – хочется в месть.
Жить тихо – мне так невозможно,
Понять, что закончился рейс,
Бывает до одури сложно.

Мечусь, стоя на якорях,
Все к черту, ведь якорь – не норма, 
Свободы хочу. Впопыхах
Забыв, что вот  только из шторма…

Да, Бог с ним, я переживу,
Ведь правда, минутная вспышка.
Я в доке, но я на плаву,
Мне просто нужна передышка.

----------


## Лев

> Да, Бог с ним, я переживу,
> Ведь правда, минутная вспышка.
> Я в доке, но я на плаву,
> Мне просто нужна передышка.


Как ты думаешь? Может Я в 1й строке и второе Я в 4й - лишние(ломают ритм)

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, теоретически, если убрать по "я" в 1 и 3 строке, то будет плавнее, но тогда будет выбиваться из общего строя стихотворения. Потому как получится, что в строфах 1-3 идет одинаковый размер, а в последней строфе - минус один слог от предыдущих.
Да и не ставилась такая задача, чтоб плавно... Там настроение такое. Неровное.

----------


## Лев

> Там настроение такое. Неровное.


Хорошего настроения тебе, и всё получится.

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, спасибо!

----------


## smychok

*NataG*,



> Выигрывает все равно казино. Всегда


Значит всё же играла))))

----------


## smychok

А по поводу 



> Да, Бог с ним, я переживу,
> Ведь правда, минутная вспышка.
> Я в доке, но я на плаву,
> Мне просто нужна передышка


И так, и так хорошо (но если что и убирать, то только одно я в первой строчке последнего четверостишия), но мне это бросилось только после показа Лвом)))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, мне что в голову пришло! Вы, наверное читаете как "Да, Бог с ним, Я переживу", а надо "Да, Бог с ним, я пЕреживУ"! Тогда все получается плавно. Не, ну если вы со Львом ходите, бормоча этот стишок, и на "Я" спотыкаясь, то уберите вы это "Я"  :Aga:  Да, Бог с ним, я переживу! :smile:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Как это странно – быть безоружной,
Смехом причина – мне очень нужен
Ты. Не одна.
Вдруг достучаться в открытые двери,
Безотлагательно в чудо поверить –
Тоже нужна.
Неосторожно, тревожно, невнятно,
Катастрофически невероятно –
Рядом весна.
Счастье морями (как слезы, солеными)
Нежными. Бурными. С волнами. Сонными. –
Он и она.
Бережно. Хрупкое. Держим в ладонях.
Цельное. Ценное. Хруп! ко! е! Помним!
Не урони!
Я для тебя разрываюсь на атомы,
Я открываю, что было припрятано –
Просто возьми.

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Настоящая лирика!Спасибо!
Близорукая кошка - прелесть! А ещё вот это запало:




> В причудливые формы она сплетает фразы,
> Из недомолвок строит затейливый шалаш,
> И в этой ее жизни есть место для фантазий,
> Живут недолго, правда, - на то он и мираж...


Вы не пробовали писать баллады?...

----------


## smychok

> Как это странно – быть безоружной,
> Смехом причина – мне очень нужен
> Ты. Не одна.
> Вдруг достучаться в открытые двери,
> Безотлагательно в чудо поверить –
> Тоже нужна.
> Неосторожно, тревожно, невнятно,
> Катастрофически невероятно –
> Рядом весна.
> ...


 Наташа, у меня просто нет слов это что-то!!!
Как у тебя это получается??? Я тебя перечитываю и не могу устать совсем!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Цельное. Ценное.


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, спасибо :smile: 
*oskar_65*, нет, баллады не пробовала, даже как-то не думала об этом. У меня стихи как-то "вырисовываются" сразу, чаще всего пишутся откуда-то с середины, потом дотанцовывается до чего-то полноценного по смыслу, а после уже шлифуются отдельные куски. А балладу, наверное, надо задумать, ее не напишешь с настроения, с одной удачной строки, которая внезапно пришла.
*smychok*, получается как-то, не знаю как, да и не хочу знать :smile: Я только радоваться могу, что ты так реагируешь.
*PAN*, :smile:

----------


## NataG

Да! Переезд состоялся! Я снова здесь. Надо только прийти в себя немного :smile:

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 Ура!!!жду чего-нибудь новенького))):wink:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Там иглы холода.
Да будет весна…!…?
Зачем нам она…
Зачем она тем,
            кто не может ждать?
Давай бросим жить.
Я просто забыла, как это – 
                                   летать.      
Я стану, как дым,
А кто-то, как снег…
Но нам не узнать,
Очевидно, совсем,
Кто с кем совместим.
Кто восемь, кто десять – 
Теперь все равно,
Смешное кино
Про тех,
        кто узнал, как жить,
Но не может
                     петь.
А я лишь из тех, кто устал смотреть,
Кто запросто верит слезам.
И я оставляю пустой кинозал
Тебе.
И права выбирать.
Все. Тесное кресло
                     красного бархата.
Я, все-таки, с ним
                            срослась.
И черно-белый экран.
Мои наручники – твоя власть – 
Они остались с тобой.
Но не со мной и не здесь.
Теперь
           уже
                   там.

----------


## smychok

> Но не со мной и не здесь.
> Теперь
> уже
> там.


 :Ok:

----------


## NataG

* * * 
Дуэль на пыльном ковре
Двух тел и сердец началась,
А письма горели в столе.
С чего? Ни с чего – от стыда.
Два льва – или львица со львом – 
Лакали, урча, Млечный Путь.
А мы БЫЛИ РАНЬШЕ вдвоем…
Не злись, постарайся, забудь.
Сетями не ловят душ – 
Они оседают сквозь сеть,
А после, поднявшись на свет,
Уходят. Не надо жалеть.
Ты хочешь найти его?
Он пленник луны, как и я…
Оставь. Не ищи. Ничего.
Мне нравится так. Я ничья.

----------


## PAN

> Там иглы холода.


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## smychok

> Мне нравится так. Я ничья.


Бьём набат!!!
Наташка пока свободна!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Бьём набат!!!
> Наташка пока свободна!!!!


Эх... Где мои семнадцать лет???...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Бьём набат!!!
> Наташка пока свободна!!!!


Конечно, свободна! Я - ребенок Галактики и гражданин мира :smile:

----------


## NataG

> Эх... Где мои семнадцать лет???...


И мои семнадцать... где же где?! Мне уже глубоко за восемнадцать, и я довольно старая клюшка :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

В городе весна, листики на деревьях повылазили, маленькие и хорошенькие, скоро вырастут в большие зеленые листья и запылятся...
А посему сыпану-ка немного снега :smile: С Новым годом, друзья! :biggrin: 

* * *
Раскрывает объятья замерзший просоленный город,
И, увязнув в снегу, замедляют троллейбусы бег.
Мы вернемся в весну – только, может быть, очень нескоро – 
Я, прохожий и ты… да, наверно, любой человек…

А зима, как ни жаль, запретила мне быть фантазером,
Вспоминать запретила, как лето дарило уют,
И я просто смотрю (нам с зимой не решить наших споров),
Как пушистые елки опять нарасхват продают…

Снова та суета – больше нет вечеров тихих, длинных,
И уже не спастись – через несколько дней Новый год:
Снова будут друзья, и шампанское, и апельсины,
Много долгих и разных, но очень приятных забот…

Я еще раз поверю шутя в исполненье желаний.
Дед Мороз… да, конечно, и он… пусть он тоже придет…
И пусть так, как и я, так давно, там, под елкой в гирляндах,
На меня так похожая девочка куклу найдет…

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 :Ok:

----------


## makkita

Я передать словами не сумею
Восторг моей ликующей души
Перечитав твои стихотворенья
Молю тебя - пиши, пиши, пиши!

 :Ok:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## NataG

*makkita*, я бы не переставая писала, но не всегда получается не переставать :) Спасибо!

* * *
Мне метеозависимость моя
Сослужит поэтическую службу.
Сегодня остро пахнут тополя,
И город-призрак выстроился в лужах:

Его бока – неоновый букварь,
А воздух будто соткан из метафор –
В нем старый перекресточный фонарь
Похож на любопытного жирафа,

Дождливые, ленивые авто
Лежат на черном полотне дорожном,
Как будто бы пакетик леденцов
Рассыпал человек неосторожный…

И город, словно старый пустослов,
Чужие разболтает мне секреты…
И снова будут строчки про любовь,
Про жизнь, весну и прочие сюжеты.

----------


## PAN

> И снова будут строчки ...


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Нелепы судьбы, смешны дороги –
Она любила единорога.
И бог смеялся, столкнув их вместе,
Хоть это было и неуместно.

Он был прекрасным, он был далеким –
Единорогим и одиноким,
Возможно очень, что был последним.
Ей вслед свистели и звали ведьмой.

Единороги – они не пони,
И – пусть не скоро – он что-то понял,
И вслед ей – долгим, тяжелым взглядом,
И хоть свободным, но все же рядом.

И лес, и небо чего-то ждали…
И, отсмеявшись, бог все исправил.
Кидали камни, ломали двери,
И сжечь хотели, но не успели.

Наверно, глупо тягаться с богом,
Тем, кто не верит в единорогов –
Вдвоем, счастливой судьбе навстречу,
Они бок о бок ушли под вечер.

Волшебны судьбы, чудны дороги.
Она любила единорога.

----------


## Berry

*NataG*,ты большая умница... :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Berry*, спасибо! :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> И город, словно старый пустослов,
> Чужие разболтает мне секреты…


Красиво и стильно!





> Наверно, глупо тягаться с богом,
> Тем, кто не верит в единорогов


И тем,кто верит в единорогов,
Поверь,не стОит тягаться с Богом...

Баллада о Единороге... почему бы и нет?!Наверняка можно найти источники,а с фантазией и стилистикой всё в порядке.

----------


## Deep_Angel

*NataG*,
Прекрасные стихи! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Прочитала всё... слов нет... красиво... умно... и воздушно...

*PAN*,
хоть бы пригласил меня чтоли сюда... тут и душа радуется, и поучиться можно :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> хоть бы пригласил меня чтоли сюда...


Приглашаю... :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
ооо...
спасибо:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...
Катя... ты пойми - мне ценно каждое слово, сказанное в этом разделе...
слова разные... люди разные..., но каждый удивителен в своём... :flower:  
Если однажды решусь открыть свою тему - приглашу тебя обязательно... не учиться, а просто...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,
влюбился чтоли? :Oj:  
да мне тоже тут очень-очень понравилось... теперь буду регулярно заглядывать :Aga:  
да, кстати, у меня давно созрел вопрос, где твоя тема???:confused:

----------


## PAN

> кстати, у меня давно созрел вопрос, где твоя тема???


Нет её... А что???...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

*Deep_Angel*, спасибо! Добро пожаловать!  :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,



> Нет её... А что???...


А хочется....:rolleyes: 

*NataG*,
 :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, а почему нет?..

----------


## NataG

* * *
Так бывает – когда все мольбы и сочувствия ветхи,
Но тебя попрошу – горькой тенью над прошлым не стой;
Время – дворник со стажем, оно заметает все метки,
Это было тогда – не сейчас и уже не с тобой.

Я признаюсь тебе: тяжела посвященности ноша,
Золотое «молчать» серебра во сто крат тяжелей;
Но уже не надрыв, и с души первый камушек сброшен,
Не тревожь ее болью – еще пожалей, пожалей.

Никогда не грусти, если «лишние» заперты двери –
Если хлопают гулко, то кто-то за ними «пустой»,
И быть может сейчас в это трудно и странно поверить –
Души лечатся смехом, вниманием и добротой.

----------


## Лев

> Души лечатся смехом, вниманием и добротой.


Строки твои
Души коснулись.
Мысли мои
Встрепенулись...

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,



> Так бывает


это вещь!Я бы сказал песня!
*Лев*,
 Обратите внимание как хорошо на 3 ложится.Вальс-романс?...

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, спасибо! Давно не заглядывали...:smile:

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо!  :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

Ну что ты...(можно на "ты"?....... спасибо)
Буду ждать "Балладу о Единороге"...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, сложно снова про единорога...

Я пока несколько зарисовок если можно :smile: Рассказами не назовешь, наверное. Просто что-то такое...

----------


## NataG

* * *
И все же права была Кэрри – героиня Сары Джессики Паркер из фильма «Секс в большом городе». «Туфли – это фетиш». Или наркотик – вызывающий стопроцентное привыкание, далеко не всегда доступный, но при этом абсолютно легальный. Пусть мужчины недоумевают, настоящие женщины меня поймут. Ну, признайтесь, вы, несомненно, хотя бы раз в жизни выложили совершенно дикую сумму за два безумно высоких каблука и четыре ремешка. И в момент покупки, возможно, клялись себе, что сможете очень долго прожить, к примеру, без обожаемого сыра (и мяса, и колбасы, и даже хлеба). Я не удивлюсь и в том случае, если вы пообещали себе вообще не есть и не пить какое-то время, лишь бы стать обладательницей ЭТОЙ пары. Состояние туфельного аффекта, что поделаешь… 

Я, пожалуй, не ошибусь, если скажу, что большинство мужчин – иногда втайне от нас – полагают, что нормальная обувь призвана защищать ноги от дорог, грязи и… все. По этой убийственной логике среднестатистические «обкатанные» кроссовки – верх совершенства, и даже являются одним из величайших изобретений человечества, а стоимость кирзовых сапог должна значительно превышать стоимость изящных босоножек, потому что на босоножки потрачено гораздо меньше кожи. «Ой, какие веревочки… А ты их не потеряешь? СКОЛЬКО?!!»

Много. Но ведь это не только за туфельки. Это за возможность не просто идти, а грациозно ступать, это за гордую осанку и расправленные плечи. И вообще, если каблук поднимает женщину на какое-то расстояние от земли, она уже получается неземная. Неземная женщина всегда в туфельках. Иначе не бывает. Если женщина надевает прозаичную обувь, милую мужскому сердцу, она становится заземленной. А как нам известно из курса электротехники, если женщина хорошо заземлена, то искры не будет. 

Доводилось ли мужчинам падать к ногам, обутым в тапочки? Не думаю. Не тянет вас к тапочкам. А вот на те самые туфельки и каблучки-шпильки, на дамских ножках, разумеется, вы довольно падки. Мной, кстати, проверено. 
:smile:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Как прекрасно бывает вдруг утопить кого-то в бездне собственного обаяния! Или целых два часа быть эталоном безрассудства. Или протанцевать целый вечер с малознакомым мужчиной, постепенно понимая, что нравишься ему прямо-таки до посинения… 
Но самое прекрасное – это как случилось однажды с мамой: придя на встречу выпускников, и, задержавшись у зеркала в холле, услышать от незнакомого мужчины: «А вы, конечно же, замужем!»

* * *
– Опасность!
– Где опасность?
– Ты – опасность!
– У тебя опасная жена?
– Да, моя жена – опасность.
– А почему женился?
– Отказываться опасно было.

* * *
Моя дражайшая (это не эпитет, для меня на самом деле) подруга порой говорит совершенно потрясающие вещи. Реплика, выданная в обычном телефонном разговоре: «Любовь кончается тогда, когда люди перестают друг другу шептать». За те годы, что мы друг друга знаем, я могла бы привыкнуть, но неизменно превращаюсь от таких откровений в соляной столб. Положив трубку, задумываюсь и уже не могу остановиться. 

«Любовь кончается тогда, когда люди перестают друг другу шептать». Лекарство от страха, микстура от ненависти, эликсир для безоблачной любви – как бы дорого люди дали за право обладать рецептами этих снадобий. И существует ли четкий рецепт? «Сколько вешать в граммах?» Три улыбки, один добрый взгляд, две части понимания и щепотка молчания – взболтать, но не смешивать. Подавать в слегка подогретом виде. Опять не то.

В угоду нашему времени мы стали, наверное, слишком деятельными. Мы спешим любить, подарить, пожурить, охмурить, а потом все это шумно отпраздновать, чтобы дальше творить добро – одарять, окрылять… Или стоит вспомнить избитое «не навреди»? Вместо того чтобы бежать и кричать, постоять и помолчать.

Ты увлекаешься Брюсом Ли,
А я ценю блюзы Ри.
Ты любишь, чтобы стены были в пыли,
А я люблю вешать на пыль календари.
Ты лезешь вон из кожи,
А я смотрю тебе в рот.
И непонятно, кто из нас идиот?
Но - боже мой! –
как мы с тобою
непохожи,
смотри!*

Мы непохожи - мужчины, женщины, и это дает нам шанс на «в два раза больше». Узнать, понять, прожить. Пожалуй, это сложнее ровно в два раза. Но если у тебя получается сделать родного человека счастливым, то и ты сам приобщаешься. Счастье – это заразно, правда. 

«Любовь кончается тогда, когда люди перестают друг другу шептать». Я только что прожила каждое слово этой фразы. Шептать – это тайна, это только для того, кому шепчешь, это когда уху щекотно и хочется громко чихнуть и засмеяться. Моя подруга очень часто выглядит просто до неприличия счастливой. До такой степени, что хочется подойти и сказать ей: «Нас заметили – меняем походку».

* Константин Арбенин

* * *
Недавно в мою жизнь приходил Кот. Это случилось из-за того, что в нашем доме старая проводка. По крайней мере, у меня есть подозрение, что дело в ней. Если включать компьютер, телевизор и стиральную машинку одновременно, то пробки вылетают с гарантией 90%. Этот случай был клиническим. Пробки не просто вылетели, заставив меня выключить все, кроме машинки, они вылетали каждый раз, как только машинка добиралась до программы «Полоскание». А прямо под нами живет бабушка-цербер, и я панически боялась ее затопить. Поэтому с завидной периодичностью вылетала на площадку и, нашептывая проклятия, возвращала переключатель в нормальное положение.

На третьем вылете где-то под ногами раздался мяв, и я увидела Кота. Видимо, в квартирный предбанник он пробрался через решетку, которая как бы считается дверью, а я его напугала. Пока разбиралась с переключателем, Кот решил, что я не слишком опасна и сел на пороге. Мы выпили молока и стали ждать, когда снова вылетят пробки. Кот был черной и совсем чуточку белой масти и уже немножко взрослый. Я не смогла закрыть дверь. Пробки все не вылетали… 

Пока я примеряла Кота к своей ответственности, он примерял к себе нашу квартиру, осторожно исследуя подшкафные и подкроватные пространства. Я ходила за ним и разрывалась на части. Да, мне надо было уходить, стирка никак не заканчивалась, я не могла оставить его, но мы вместе пили молоко, а вдруг для котов это как «на брудершафт»? И тут свет погас снова.

Мы вышли к пробкам и поставили их на место. После, рассудив, что чем дольше Кот находится здесь, тем хуже для меня и для него, я попыталась распахнуть входную дверь, но она оказалась заблокирована той самой дверцей, что прикрывает счетчики и пресловутые пробки. Почему-то стало легче, но пришлось звонить спасателям. Муж ответил, что дверь нужно сильно толкнуть, а Кота оставить нельзя «ты же сама понимаешь, почему».

Стирка закончилась. Мы все-таки открыли дверь. Я пошла по делам. Кот остался сидеть на коврике перед дверью. 
Когда мы вернулись домой, Кот по-прежнему ждал нас. И зашел в наш дом вместе с нами. И был здесь, пока разбирались покупки…
Мы знали, что не можем оставить его, поэтому блюдечко с мясом пришлось вынести на площадку. Весь вечер было тоскливо и хотелось плакать. А на следующее утро Кот исчез. Я очень верю в то, что теперь у него есть настоящий дом. Не временный. Жаль, что не наш.

----------


## Лев

*NataG*,
 Хорошо-о-о... :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Три улыбки, один добрый взгляд, две части понимания и щепотка молчания – взболтать, но не смешивать. Подавать в слегка подогретом виде. Опять не то.


Самое то!..

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, спасибо!!  :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, ну маловато же будет! Маловато!.. :smile: Ингридиентов побольше надо, так интереснее :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 А ты забыла 


> Лекарство от страха, микстура от ненависти, эликсир для безоблачной любви


 - для простого смертного даже многовато,пожалуй...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, так это названия снадобий, а там предполагаемый состав, вот он-то не дотягивает до таких глобальных назначений - от страха не излечит, ну и т. п. :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Но есть на донышке надежды,
Есть пуля,сжатая в строке...
Всё будет так,как было прежде - 
В людское море  налегке...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Наверное, будет жаль
Такого хорошего
________общего прошлого, но
Я прячу ножи в рукаве.
Я не растворяюсь в тебе.
Привычная эта печаль
Прочитана, пройдена.
________Прожито, что суждено.
Утерян обратный билет.
И четко короткое – нет.

Знаешь, дни с тобою стали
Холоднее мертвой стали – 
Все бездарные.
Календарные.
А мои живые крылья
Для тебя всего лишь стильно –
Обхохочешься.
Все. Не хочется.

Когда-нибудь кто-то другой
Любить попытается –
________вместе за счастьем, но ты
Боишься, увы, высоты,
И честности, и простоты.
Невкусная правда: с тобой
Тебе самому хорошо,
________а смешные мечты
Все только мои. Не скучай.
Теперь уже точно прощай.

----------


## oskar_65

> Знаешь, дни с тобою стали
> Холоднее мертвой стали


Классссс!!!

----------


## PAN

> Все. Не хочется.


 :flower:  ...

----------


## PAN

Было - прошло...
Словно вдаль унесло...
Ушло и остыло....
Но было...

----------


## Лев

> Было - прошло...
> Словно вдаль унесло...
> Ушло и остыло....
> Но было...


Краткости Мастер

----------


## NataG

> Классссс!!!


Спасибо:)

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, давно не заглядывал. Рада. :smile:

----------


## NataG

> Краткости Мастер


100% :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Если "краткость - сестра таланта",
Кем она приходится Мастеру?

----------


## NataG

* * *
Сидя на подоконнике, я пыталась
Завести разговор со звездой
Невероятно красивой,
Но кто-то испортил ей настроение,
И она была недовольно-колючая.
Я попробовала развлечь ее рассказами
Про свой так легко и невероятно счастливо
Прожитый день. Она оттаяла и засияла.
Потом мы чуть-чуть поболтали о моде,
Мужчинах, и о том, как капризничает погода…
До встречи! – крикнула я. – И будь осторожна,
Вчера по телевизору я слышала про озоновую дыру.
Постараюсь, – сказала звезда. – Приходи,
Если завтра будет также безоблачно.
Я заверила ее, что непременно буду.
И мы разошлись.
На душе было тепло и радостно.

----------


## oskar_65

> На душе было тепло и радостно.


от твоих стихотворений.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо :smile:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Так вдруг, так нелепо и странно,
Сменился цвет моих глаз – 
Ты знаешь, я стала цыганкой.
Теперь тебе Бог подаст. 

Ты видел – пестрые юбки
Из дней моих пестроты,
Ты песни слышал и шутки,
Души не увидел ты…

Боюсь, что войду без стука
Теперь и в закрытую дверь,
Стара про меня наука:
Цыганке не верь. Не верь.

----------


## NataG

После того, как у меня появились такие благодарные (и даже ставшие родными) читатели, на меня навалилась какая-то прямо громадная ответственность.  Может быть, я выдаю желаемое за действительное - это про "благодарные читатели". Но ваши отзывы меня постоянно подстегивают.
Так вот. У меня есть картонный сундук, где скапливается литературная макулатура. Уже несколько лет скапливается. Клочочки, листочки, салфеточки, на которых что-то написано. Бывает, черканешь, а потом прочитаешь - и, вроде бы, строчки неплохие, но либо не могу развить, либо уже не цепляет. И все это в "долгий сундук" попадает. С бормотаньем, что "полежит, потом найду, допишу или выкину".
Недавно я начала рыть содержимое сундука, но пока вяло. Прошу помощи. Сейчас выложу нечто, а вы (ну вдруг?) скажете, что делать с этим ископаемым кусочком. Так оставить или что-то дописать, или выкинуть-таки... Если что, заранее спасибо :smile: 

*Блокнотики*

* * *
Я люблю уезжать, оставляя возможностью встречу,
Возвращаясь под дождь – говорят, что счастливее так,
И в молчании ждать, когда время прощанье залечит,
И почувствовать снова, что все расставанья – пустяк.

* * *
От осеннего неба оторвался листок,
А туманное прошлое целовало в висок,
Календарные будни уходили вперед,
Что потом с нами будет – кто его разберет…

* * *
Я тонкой мыслью за тобой тянусь по краю,
Пытаюсь в след, но, черт возьми, не попадаю.
Разочаруй меня в себе на сто столетий.
Окно. Одна. И тень твоя на табурете.

* * *
Как воется красиво и без фальши,
Когда схлопочешь в неприкрытый тыл.
Неправда, что друзья прощают раньше,
И проще, чем бы ты себя простил.

* * *
Как жаль, что мы не станем прежними –
Пройдя все наши неизбежности,
Учтем погрешности и, без поспешности,
Взяв очень черное и снежно-белое,
Вздохнем и сделаем безлико-серое.

* * *
Намекая на то, что опять начинается осень,
В луже грусти кусочком качается сброшенный лист,
А давай мы сегодня себе горстку счастья попросим,
Для страховки – вдруг путь будет дальше тернист?..

* * *
Из тысячи ощущений одно – отсидела за партой,
Когда сомнений ни тени, но нет и былого азарта.

* * *
Как хочется быть веселой, как хочется искренне верить,
Но ПРЕДОСТОРОЖНОСТИ меры! И я запираю двери.
А за дверями по-прежнему, так искренне верить хочется,
Но тяжестью неизбежное: финал всему – одиночество.

* * *
Вновь отсутствием тепла
Жизнь учила меня, умницу.
Ну а Вы? Пытались Вы
Из Жар–Птицы сделать курицу.

* * *
Как это трудно – быть практичной, стараясь не летать во сне.
Я знаю, это неприлично: так часто думать о тебе.
Но так безудержно хотелось, чтоб под ногами – не земля…
И как банальны те причины, что начинаются с «нельзя».

* * *
В улыбках застывшие лица, изящная светскость в беседе…
А мы, как карты в колоде, – не знаем, кто наши соседи,
И кто завтра будет рядом, и кто завтра станет другом,
Кого навсегда потеряем, гарцуя привычным кругом.

----------


## PAN

> расставанья – пустяк.


 :Aga:  ...



> От осеннего неба оторвался листок,
> А туманное прошлое целовало в висок,
> Календарные будни уходили вперед,
> Что потом с нами будет – кто его разберет…


 :Aga:  ...



> Окно. Одна. И тень твоя на табурете.


 :Ok:  ...




> Как воется красиво и без фальши,
> Когда схлопочешь в неприкрытый тыл.
> Неправда, что друзья прощают раньше,
> И проще, чем бы ты себя простил.


За это   - просто браво... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, я так поняла, что это так и оставить? Или развить? Или оставить только это? Я так поняла, что я не поняла :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Я так поняла, что я не поняла


А ты не забивай себе голову... пиши, что сердце подскажет...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, яволь! :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> Сообщение от NataG 
> Как воется красиво и без фальши,
> Когда схлопочешь в неприкрытый тыл.
> Неправда, что друзья прощают раньше,
> И проще, чем бы ты себя простил.
> 
> За это - просто браво...


Присоединяюсь!
Если хочешь совет - оставь как есть.Они тоже имеют право на жизнь...
Но если чувствуешь,что уловила то,изначальное настроение и есть что сказать - развивай.

----------


## NataG

> Если хочешь совет - оставь как есть.


Я с удовольствием  :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 И лучше завести вторую коробку,если не хватит места в этой...
Часто какая-либо старая мысль бывает служит толчком к новой теме,особенно когда работаешь над песенным текстом - вот где нужна краткость и образ.

----------


## Танюша

хочу ещё)очень...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, у меня большая коробка))))

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, я буду стараться)))

----------


## Лев

> меня большая коробка


...а в "Уголке" пока есть место... :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## NataG

> ...а в "Уголке" пока есть место...


И это не может не радовать, согласитесь! :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,

Вытряхивай сюда свою коробку,ждём.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, не, вытряхивать разом не получится, да и незачем... Пока из коробки ничего не вытанцовывается больше. Пусть еще постоит :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Всё верно,не спеши - лучше меньше,но лучше...

----------


## NataG

*Ответ на незаданный вопрос*

Пишите поперёк,
Танцуйте невпопад,
Не запасайте впрок,
Идите наугад.
Кричите от души,
В священной тишине,
Живите, как в глуши,
В безумной толкотне.
Любите, чтоб любить, –
Без поиска причин.
И дай вам Бог родных
И женщин, и мужчин.
Жалейте дураков,
Прощайте подлецов,
Бегите от любых
Досужих мудрецов.
Минуты и часы –
Жестокая игра:
Есть честное «сейчас»,
Нет «завтра», нет «вчера».
И пусть в кармане шиш
На злую ворожбу –
Пишите от души
Прекрасную судьбу.

----------


## пятачок

Спасибо, от души, большое-пребольшое!!! Ты так мне сейчас помогла, ты не представляешь! Я прочла и все стало понятно в моей нынешней дурацкой ситуации.. Просто надо простить подлеца и одновременно пожалеть дурака. Это непросто, но просто, и так легче жить. Господи, хорошо, что это не в ЛИЧНОЙ жизни (хоть и обидно все равно)! Спасибо, за такие мудрые стихи!

----------


## NataG

*пятачок*, здОрово! Я рада. Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> Спасибо, за такие мудрые стихи!


Подписываюсь...

----------


## NataG

> Подписываюсь...


:smile:

----------


## PAN

Ночь... Небо... Сияет звезда...
- Тебе нравится???
- Да...

 :flower:  ...

----------


## NataG

Спрячет звезды рассвет и уложит их спать -
Звездам нужно от нас иногда отдыхать...

 :Aga:

----------


## PAN

А пока они будут от нас отдыхать - 
Буду строки твои до заката читать...

----------


## PAN

Наташа... В твоей широко известной коробке есть что-нибудь весёлое??? Череда праздников приводит в уныние - хочется встряхнуться и...
Посмотри, пожалуйста...

----------


## NataG

Широко известной?... В узких кругах?... Надо копнуть в коробке :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Широко известной?...


 :Aga:  ...



> Надо копнуть в коробке


 :flower:  ...

----------


## oskar_65

> Звездам нужно от нас иногда отдыхать...


Так сказала Звезда и... отправилась спать.

----------


## oskar_65

А тут вовсе и не спят!
Всем привет!

----------


## PAN

*oskar_65*,
 Привет... :br:  
Не спим... Ждем стихи из коробки...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

У меня есть всякая чепуха в коробке :smile: 
Это я мозг разминала, видимо, лет 200 назад. А веселого я не пишу, что ли, не нашла потому что.

А вдруг чепуха эта тебя улыбнет :wink: 

- А у меня есть табурет, но я тебе не дам.
- Подумаешь, а у меня есть слон, огромный, но хромой.
- Слону подарим табурет, пусть тихо посидит.
- А если треснет табурет, то, видно, не Судьба.

- Тогда прогоним мы слона, пускай идет за шкаф.
- Он снова будет там курить и жутко надымит.
- Ему курить мы запретим, наносит это вред.
- А слон обидится и вдруг от этого умрет?

- Слон от обиды не умрет, но может он уйти.
- Он не вернется никогда, и станет грустно нам.
- Тогда не будем выгонять, пусть будет с нами он.
- И посидит пусть на полу, там тоже хорошо.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, привет!

----------


## NataG

И вообще, можно и подурковать на заданную тему какую-нибудь. Чтобы развеселиться. Я вообще написала недавно такие тоскливые и безысходные строчки, что боюсь выкладывать. Даешь позитив в массы!  :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

> А вдруг чепуха эта тебя улыбнет


Улыбнуло, спасибо...:biggrin: 

Коробка - неплохой багаж... :Ok:  
Сегодня мне приснится слон,
И пол, и шкаф, и табурет...
Да... это будет чудный сон...:rolleyes: 
Ты говоришь, что 200 лет???...
Вот это, понимаю - СТАЖ!!!...:smile: 

Наташа... извини, что иногда хулиганю в твоей теме...:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 Привет :br:  ,вот и дождались слоника из коробочки...

*NataG*,
 Доброй ночи!
А слонику почему пива не предложили?... :Pivo:   :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Я вообще написала недавно такие тоскливые и безысходные строчки, что боюсь выкладывать.


Выкладывай, а мы тебе дружно поругаем и наставим на путь истиный...




> Даешь позитив в массы!


Вот и я о том...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Пока искала, чем порадовать, нашла пару довольно пылких писем, адресованных мне сто лет назад))))))))))))) Надо как-нибудь внимательно перебрать все. Вдруг еще найду. Самооценку поднимает потрясающе))))))))

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ты бы почаще хулиганил здесь! Я "за" всеми конечностями)

----------


## NataG

Выкладываю. Напросились.

*И?..*

И безнадежность слов, и старая игра;
И некрасив сюжет, и мысли до утра;
И я тебя… люблю? – ты только мне не верь;
И я хочу прыжка, я маюсь, словно зверь;
И мне не замолить – ведь я не пилигрим;
И захлебнусь тобой и запахом твоим;
И мною опьянен, но, все-таки!, не пьян; 
И силюсь отыскать, ну, хоть один! изъян;
И с болью пополам противный серый страх;
И партия вничью на смятых простынях.

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 О,личная переписка?!
Посплетничаем....

----------


## oskar_65

> И партия вничью на смятых простынях.
> __________________


Очень интересно!

----------


## PAN

> А слонику почему пива не предложили?...


Так предложи!!!...:biggrin: Не все же ему курить, сидя на полу...





> Вдруг еще найду.


 :Aga:  ...




> PAN, ты бы почаще хулиганил здесь!


Спасибо... буду...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, там к письму прилагался список комплиментов на букву "К". Ажно 35 штук! И это, согласись, бодрит :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Не просто бодрит,я думаю,в таком-то количестве...

----------


## NataG

Еще нашла))))) Почерк мой, а писала будто бы Агния Барто))))) Ну, ребятушки, сами понимаете, выкладываю только для общего позитиву, и поднятия духа в рядах (дабы ряды не поредели). Не для прессы, короче)))

НОЧНЫМ ОБЖОРАМ

Не ходите ночами на кухню,
Говорят, это вредно котам,
Говорят, там коты получают
По усам, по ушам и хвостам…

В темноте не тащите сардельки
И оставьте кусок колбасы.
Лапы вам для чего пригодятся? –
Прикрывать от расправы усы.

И не надо шипеть недовольно,
Лучше выучить этот стишок;
Если кот очень толстый, невольно
Его хочется звать «Колобок».

И котам не положено пиво,
Пиво – тоже забава обжор!
Пиво пить по ночам некрасиво,
А поддатым котярам – позор!

----------


## oskar_65

> Не все же ему курить, сидя на полу...


При первой возможности... :Aga:  
Курево без пива - деньги на ветер,особенно для слонов...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> партия вничью...





> я тебя… люблю? – ты только мне не верь


... :Ok:  

Ругать не буду... Красиво получилось... 

Как поэту без краски черной
Ткать туманы слепого чувства???...
Музе некогда быть покорной -
Ей пора вышивать искусство.....

----------


## oskar_65

> НОЧНЫМ ОБЖОРАМ


Браво!
Кто не грешил,поднимите руку...

----------


## PAN

> Пиво пить по ночам некрасиво,
> А поддатым котярам – позор!


:biggrin: ................. :Ok:  
*oskar_65*, Думаю и слонам поддатым - позор...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Как поэту без краски черной
> Ткать туманы слепого чувства???...
> Музе некогда быть покорной -
> Ей пора вышивать искусство.....


Как красиво...

----------


## PAN

> Ну, ребятушки, сами понимаете, выкладываю только для общего позитиву, и поднятия духа в рядах (дабы ряды не поредели). Не для прессы, короче)))


Наташа! Прессу - побоку... Мы и сами порадуемся... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Как красиво...


Спасибо...
Наташа... Когда будешь издавать трехтомник, перед разделом "Черной лирики" поставишь эпиграфом...:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Как поэту без краски черной
> Ткать туманы слепого чувства???...


А на чёрном контрастней краски,
Что в палитре ещё остались...
И поэт тоже хочет ласки,
А не только чтоб восхищались...

----------


## NataG

> туманы слепого чувства


Вот иногда сидишь, пишешь, а в голове вертится, но ощущение словами не выразить... И начинаешь задавать себе вопросы, как мама ребенка спрашивает иногда: "На что это похоже?" И вдруг напишется такое что-то, что сразу картинку дает. Живую абсолютно. И так хорошо...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, эк ты! Трехтомник. У меня на махонькую книжку едва наберется. Я почти три года не писала, пока на форум не набрела. И пришла-то не за этим. Петь мне хотелось сильно))) А в итоге вот)

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, да поэт хочет ласки. Землю - крестьянам, как водится, ласку - поэтам! :biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

> Землю - крестьянам, как водится, ласку - поэтам!


*PAN*,
 Чем не слоган для фестиваля?:wink:

----------


## PAN

> У меня на махонькую книжку едва наберется. Я почти три года не писала, пока на форум не набрела.


А теперь - пиши, не зря же ты сюда попала... Судьба, наверное...




> Петь мне хотелось сильно))) А в итоге вот)


Одно другому не мешает...




> Землю - крестьянам, как водится, ласку - поэтам!


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## PAN

> Чем не слоган для фестиваля?


Я уже пометочку сделал... :Aga:

----------


## NataG

Я нашла позитивный стих! Я бы даже сказала стишок о перспективах)))))

* * *
Твои руки пахли мылом
Так уверенно и чисто,
И спокойно обнимали,
Как-то… слишком, СЛИШКОМ чинно.
А меня взяла весна,
И с ума сводили рифмы,
Я еще с тобой была,
Но тебе дарила мифы.
И, простите, я врала,
Будто мне не одиноко.
Видимо, у нас БЫЛА
На двоих одна дорога.
Я вчера смахнула пыль
С брошенного чемодана.
Я смогла сегодня встать
И ПРОСНУТЬСЯ очень рано.
Значит, не о чем жалеть –
И моих шагов поспешных,
Хватит, чтобы умереть,
НО потом опять  ВОСКРЕСНУТЬ.

----------


## NataG

> Одно другому не мешает...


Не мешает, конечно. Но я в стихах хоть какие-то каноны знаю, мама у меня филолог, ей спасибо огромное. А что касается музыки... Тут у меня провал. Да и не думаю, что у меня какие-то данные особые. Вот пою и пою себе. Высокие ноты не беру, большинство современных песен мне из-за этого просто не спеть. Зато если кто-то уже ниже петь не может, я пою и у меня вся аппаратура от этого вибрирует)))))))))))) Недавно соседи приходили)))

----------


## PAN

> Я нашла позитивный стих!


О...:rolleyes: 

Проснулся - рядом никого...
Вопросом голову ломаю -
А был ли кто-то? Я не знаю...
Приснилось мне... скорей всего...

(Просю прощения за экспромт... :Tu:  )

----------


## oskar_65

> Я нашла позитивный стих!


Здорово,знаешь,мне нравится твой стиль,твой необычный взгляд на обычные вещи...

----------


## PAN

> Недавно соседи приходили)))


Просили ещё спеть???... :Vah:  




> Вот пою и пою себе.


Это самое лучшее... Хуже когда пытаютя петь то, что в принципе не могут...

----------


## PAN

На сегодня всё... я спать... Всем - пока...:smile:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, пока-пока! Приходи.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо. Особенно за "необычный взгляд". :smile:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, P.S: про спеть: нет просили не петь, и вообще они не поняли, пою я или играет просто музыка, им просто громко было)))

----------


## NataG

Я, пожалуй, тоже пойду)))) А то уже совсем завтра) По-моему мы хорошо отпозитивничали)))

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 Пока,приятных снов!
*NataG*,
 Не сочти за саморекламу - говорю,что думаю,и стараюсь без лести.

----------


## oskar_65

> По-моему мы хорошо отпозитивничали)))


Неплохо! Пока,пока...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, и за "без лести" спасибо. Пока!

----------


## PAN

Хочу на море... Ночью не уснул...
Но отпуск в августе - вот истина простая....
А календарь участливо шепнул:
- Держись, браток, уже седьмое мая...

----------


## NataG

И я держусь, пока хватает сил,
Я вежлив. Я со временем не спорю...
И странно: хоть об этом не просил, -
Мне в снах теперь показывают море...

----------


## пятачок

Наверное, чтоб я не заскучал,
Чтоб жил надеждой, о волнах мечтая,
И этим воздухом хотя б во сне дышал,
Ведь наяву еще седьмое мая...

----------


## NataG

:smile:

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, а еще? :frown:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Я кошкой втерлась в этот дом – 
Взялась из ниоткуда,
И было неуютно в нем:
Топорщилась посуда
Из раковины, как упрек –
Уж очень редко мыли;
Глядели мыши из углов
Комками серой пыли.
Я у твоих сидела ног –
Могла быть кем угодно:
И Королевою котов,
И грелкой беспородной.
Мы ночи напролет вели
Беззвучные беседы,
Ты молоком меня поил
И прятал от соседей.
Пришла нахальная весна
И все перевернулось.
Нет, не прогнал – ушла сама –
К тебе жена вернулась…
Я не желаю вам проблем,
Не жажду революций,
Скажи, пожалуйста, зачем
За дверь выносишь блюдце?..

----------


## PAN

> Скажи, пожалуйста, зачем
> За дверь выносишь блюдце?..


 :Ok:  ....

Смотрю на Мир сыто,
Когда дверь открыта...
Повесь замок - 
Я за порог...

----------


## NataG

Ты - идеал, ты - мой кумир,
Но... за дверями целый Мир.
Про миску помни и не трусь -  
Не трусь! Я к ужину вернусь.

:smile:

----------


## PAN

Мир за дверью тих...
На дворе ночь...
Не окончу стих...
И уйду прочь...

----------


## NataG

Промолчу. Не оглянувшись -
Прочь. Темно. Луна торчит.
А в душе, клубком свернувшись,
Недосказанность ворчит.

:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Я срываю лист
И пустым ведром
Накрываюсь,силясь уснуть,
Майской ночью,
Но это лишь график и путь...

----------


## PAN

Лунный свет чист...
Я - как белый лист...
Напиши слово - 
Я вернусь снова...

----------


## NataG

Не стихи. Они обещали быть позже :smile: 

* * *
Когда мы были маленькими, память о войне еще не была такой далекой, как сейчас. Каждый парад в честь Дня Победы вызывал в душе чувство какой-то особой гордости пополам с горечью; собирались столы, приходили гости. И само застолье было каким-то особо торжественным. А утром, еще до праздничного стола, папа брал меня на демонстрацию, и мне давали красный флажок. Когда мы возвращались, мама иногда говорила, что видела нас по телевизору, – в моем родном Ижевске транслировали шествие праздничной колонны, и диктор громко объявлял: «Вот идут труженики такого-то завода…». Это было радостно и дарило чувство особой причастности. Когда я ощутила себя гражданином нашего большого государства, советским человеком? Пожалуй, лет в 5 на одной из таких демонстраций в честь Дня Победы.

Почти каждая семья в той или иной степени была опалена войной. Поэтому ужас Великой Отечественной не был для нас абстрактным и, наверное, в большой степени повлиял на умение нашего поколения отличать хорошее от плохого. 
Помните это ужасное обвинение «фашист»? И у соседского парнишки сжимаются кулаки. А мы торжественно уносим на руках спасенного котенка. Все правильно. Привязывать консервную банку к хвосту беззащитного животного – плохо.

Мой дед воевал на той войне, потом попал в плен и был в плену до самого ее окончания. Страшно подумать, чего стоили ему каменоломни, на которых их заставляли работать. Парадоксально, но немецкие автобаны, которые считаются лучшими в мире, строили не немцы, а русские военнопленные…

Дед не любил говорить о войне, я даже не знаю истории его многочисленных наград. Недавно узнала, что уже будучи в плену, он устроил саботаж из-за металлической ложки, которую дала ему мама, провожая на фронт. Дед попал в карцер, а ложку отобрать у него так и не смогли… 
Я не побоюсь сказать, что мой дед воевал в первую очередь не за высокие коммунистические идеи, а вот так «за ложку», за родной дом в своей деревне, за право завести семью и вырастить детей, внуков, правнуков. Он прожил долгую и достойную жизнь, испытания, выпавшие на его долю, не ожесточили и не сломали его, сделав сильнее и, наверное, молчаливее. Спасибо тебе, дед!

Очень давно была та война. Мы победили. Слишком страшна цена этой Победы. Мы должны помнить о ней.

----------


## oskar_65

> Не стихи.


Но очень неплохое эссе.
Умница!

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо!

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 На здоровье!
Твори и радуй!

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*,  :Aga:  

У меня что-то написалось этакое... И оно мне непонятно, потому что на стихи не походит - кривовато для стихов. Может быть, оно - песня? Я выложу с большой опаской, а вы мне скажете, имеет ли право на существование этот мутант. Если нет, обхайте меня как следует, чтобы было неповадно :confused: 

* * *
Когда на юг к теплу потянутся стаи,
И облака свинцовыми животами
Прижмутся к холодным крышам,
Ты вдруг меня не услышишь –
Решишь быть один и уйдешь.

А я кручу одни и те же моменты 
О нас с тобой – документальная лента,
Где мы в черно-белом кино:
Нам так хорошо, нам смешно.
Как жаль, что все это прошло.

Но жду тебя, еще надеюсь, так странно –
И осень носит мои телеграммы
Тебе. На желтых. Кленовых. 
И ты сжигаешь их снова.
А я пишу тебе новые.

Когда в слезах уйдет усталая осень,
Приду к тебе, и, может быть, меня спросишь,
К чему все это дано?
Какими ходит переулками счастье?
И мне покажется – смогу достучаться,
Начнется снова кино –
Документальная лента о нас,
Тихий джаз и трамваи, идущие в лето.

----------


## oskar_65

По мне так это белый стих,вполне жизнеспособный.

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, рифма-то есть, а ритм хромой...

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Мне кажется,что понятие "белый стих" вовсе не обязывает нас отказываться от рифмы,а что касается хромоты - есть одна не совсем народная мудрость: - "если хочешь скрыть хромоту на левую ногу,хромай и на правую!" :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> У меня что-то написалось этакое...


Написалось - значит душа просила... Если просила душа - значит это просто НАДО.....
Ругать не буду...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Документальная лента о нас,
> Тихий джаз и трамваи, идущие в лето.


Настроенье - отчаяно пошлое...
Задушил бы себя, гада, 
Да жить надо...
Иду, смотрю в прошлое...

----------


## Лев

> смотрю в прошлое...


Что проку в прошлом? -
Чему-то учимся?
Стремимся в будущее - пошло...
Только мучимся.
И прошлое с будущим 
Есть в настоящем.
Скинь ветхость рубища,
В суть смотрящий.

----------


## NataG

> Ругать не буду...


Такая зубастая улыбочка после этой фразы хуже любой площадной брани  :Aga:  
Пойду, поставлю на себе жирный крест))))))))))
Оно меня неделю мучило, а вышло невесть что. Песня есть у Тимура Шаова на это счет хорошая. Прямо про меня. И название у нее подходящее. Не скажу))))))))

....
Ну, не было, блин, вдохновения,
И я, что сумел, написал.
У музы, видать, несварение,
И здесь не поможет фестал.

Душевного нету страдания -
Одни рефлексии да лень.
Осталось заняться вязанием,
Сидеть и вязать целый день.

Но я опять же хорошее успокоение нашла в этой же песне - ответом на твое 




> Настроенье - отчаяно пошлое...
> Задушил бы себя, гада, 
> Да жить надо...
> Иду, смотрю в прошлое...


...
В глобальной вселенской симфонии,
Где каждая нота верна,
Го.....сть нужна для гармонии,
Как грязь поросёнку нужна.

А Лев как всегда мудр! Пойду "скину рубища ветхость", может суть откроется.

----------


## NataG

Я поняла, что нужно :smile: 

Сел в трамвай, сказали, едет в лето,
После понял, обманули, гады…
Выскочить хотел, бузил – да где там! –
Все кричал, что в лето очень надо.

Я для них был слишком окрыленный,
Задавал нелепые вопросы,
Но твердил кондуктор исступленно:
Дальше только остановка «Осень».

Стукнули… Очнулся на конечной.
Голый. Без обратного билета.
Эх, трамвай… Наказана беспечность –
Понял я – на них не ездят в лето…

Аппетит пропал, покоя нету,
Я тревожусь, обхожу трамваи,
Съел свои трамвайные билеты.
В лето я пешком доковыляю.

----------


## PAN

> Сел в трамвай, сказали, едет в лето,
> После понял, обманули, гады…


 :Ok:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, меня реабилитировали?)))))))))

----------


## PAN

> реабилитировали?)))))))))


Я тебя и не осуждал...:rolleyes: 



> Я поняла, что нужно


 :Aga:  ..... Настроение в стихе - уникальное... :Ok:

----------


## NataG

:smile:

----------


## oskar_65

"Рельсы,рельсы,
Шпалы,шпалы...",
Да трамвайчик
Запоздалый
С ночи в день,
Из лета в осень...
-Тормозни,кондуктор,-
Просим.
- Слишком быстро
Мчимся,дядя!
Вот уж внуки
Наши рядом...
Ну а что там
За окошком,
Дай на жизнь
Взглянуть немножко!
- Да пожалуйста,
Ребятки,
Выходите
По порядку.
Что вам путь -
Набор историй,
Остановка ж -
Крематорий.

----------


## Лев

> Остановка ж -
> Крематорий.


Телу - гроб и крематорий,
Пусть он и не санаторий.
А душе куда? Вознестись или сойти?
В ад иль в райский сад идти?

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

Наташа... главное - не слушай нас, пиши своё... :flower:  
Ах, да... И не забывай перебирать коробку.....

----------


## PAN

После долгой дороги
Забираюсь в кровать -
Грею ноги...
Если не с кем поспать...

После долгой беседы
Мне приходится врать
Про победы...
Если не с кем молчать...

После долгой попойки
Очень тяжко вставать...
Валит в койку...
Если не похмелять... :br:  ...:biggrin:  (Бред какой-то...:biggrin: )

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ты видел, какое у меня "свое" несуразное недавно получилось)))) Надо посмотреть, нет ли чего старенького)

----------


## NataG

Ой, что я нашла!  :Aga:  Десятилетней выдержки, как коньяк Ахтамар :smile: 

* * *
Галантен век семнадцатый, французский,
А кто не верит, спросит пусть у книг.
Тому свидетель – переулок узкий,
Где шпаги звон и цоканье копыт.
Дворцы и королей, и кардиналов,
Имения баронов и дворян
Нам говорят: «Чего тут не бывало!»
Бывал здесь Ришелье и Д'Артаньян.
Не раз клинки, сверкая, здесь скрестились,
Не раз пылали страстью здесь сердца.
Здесь благородство, мужество ценили
И знали, что такое красота…
И гордый рыцарь в пышном одеянии
Стихи прекрасной даме посвящал…
Балы, цветы, народные гулянья,
На людном рынке раньше смех звучал.
Сейчас лишь эхо гулко здесь гуляет,
Давно увяли, высохли цветы…
И только книги нам напоминают
О блеске той далекой красоты…

----------


## oskar_65

> Десятилетней выдержки, как коньяк Ахтамар


 :Ok:  

От нашего стола вашему - 20-ти летнее:wink: (как два коньяка Ахтамар):rolleyes: 

Творения ушедших зодчих,
Пропитан памятью гранит.
Здесь барельефы страстных зодчих,
Охотник бравый в рог трубит.

Колонны вечные, как время,
И в небо шпиль вонзён стрелой,
И львы застыли на ступенях,
Стражи  истории самой.

И даже воздух здесь особый,
Эпох забытый аромат.
И  Командора призрак гордый
Мне почему-то очень рад...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, мммм... потрясающе! И впрямь, выдержанное и благородное :smile:

----------


## Ярослав Мжельск&

[мне понравилось)

----------


## NataG

*Ярослав Мжельский*, а что именно понравилось?

----------


## PAN

Хранит седая память старых стен
Публичные безумства и приват,
Платочков белошвеек аромат,
И шпаги звон в аббатсве Сен-Жермен...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, изысканность и фривольность - два слова, которые приходят на ум после прочтения) Как ты умудряешься впихнуть столько всего в четыре строчки? :wink:

----------


## PAN

> изысканность и фривольность - два слова, которые приходят на ум после прочтения


Примерно такие же слова приходят мне на ум даже при взгляде на корешки книг Дюма... :Aga:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Такое настроение витает... выложу из "антикварного" :smile: 

* * * 
Скажите, что  в меня Вы влюблены,
И я поверю Вам беспрекословно,
Хоть знаю: в этом мире все условно,
И нет границ у света и у тьмы.

Я соглашусь, что, в общем, – это глупо,
Вдруг верить Вам так свято и легко,
Но что-то близко, что-то далеко,
И слов для нас порой не важна скупость.

Я верю Вам. О чем же говорить?
Мы с Вами далеко не совершенство,
Но мы любви короткое блаженство
На миг смогли друг другу подарить.

----------


## PAN

> из "антикварного"


 :Aga:  ... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, вот интересно, видна динамика в стихах? В том смысле, легко ли можно понять, что вот здесь девочка писала маленькая, а здесь большая уже девочка))) У меня вообще вся хронология в теме порушена.

----------


## PAN

> вот интересно, видна динамика в стихах?


Динамика - видна... За хронологию - не возьмусь...
Хороший художник учится рисовать карандашом, мелком, акварелью, маслом..... а потом - чем захочет, тем пусть и рисует... 
Сначала он изучает размер, объем, перспективу, цвет, свет и состав красок... осваивает классические приемы... А вот когда научился творить в классике - пусть творит как сердце подскажет..... хоть черные квадраты, хоть вывернутые реальности.....
Именно в этом состоит отличие Пикассо от многочисленных псевдогениев, которые, набросав на холст грязных красок, заявляют о шедевре и полном нежелании учиться, ибо и без того гениальны...

В твоих работах видны и карандашные наброски, и классические гравюры, и текущие краски Дали.....

За то и ценю....:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, бальзам)))) Вот спасибо))))))))

----------


## PAN

> бальзам))))


Не расслабляйся...:mad: ......:biggrin: 

Тряси коробочку... Жду...

----------


## NataG

Потрясу непременно :smile: Правда там работать надо. Так что расслабиться мне вряд ли удастся.

----------


## PAN

> Потрясу непременно  Правда там работать надо


Доколе
......... поэт
................ жив
То не трагедия.......
Коробка -
.............всего лишь архив.....
И лишь потом - 
.....................Наследие..... :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Надеюсь, до наследия мне еще сильно далеко :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Надеюсь, до наследия мне еще сильно далеко


Я тоже надеюсь...
Купи большой холодильник, бережно сними с него коробочку, поставь оную рядом с письменным столом - и за работу........ :flower:

----------


## NataG

Все пути к отступлению отрезал! :eek: За стол! Коробку мне, коробку! :biggrin:
Да, поздравляю всех с победой российского хоккея над канадским. Ура троекратно! Комментатор сначала был вне себе от волнения, а после вне себя от радости. Почему-то запомнилась его фраза, сказанная в ходе игры: "Канадский хоккеист ударил нашего клюшкой по лицу... арбитр пожимает плечами...")))))))))))))))
Пойду. До новых встреч на голубых...))))

----------


## PAN

> За стол! Коробку мне, коробку!


:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Как я виновата, в том, что Вы печальны?..
Что Вы говорите! Мы раньше встречались?
Моей очарованы были улыбкой?..
Я Вас уверяю, что это ошибка.

Возможно, был чей-то тогда день рожденья?
Нет-нет, я не верю, увы, в совпаденья…
На улице? Танец?! Да что же такое!
Пожалуйста, клумбу оставьте в покое!

Клянусь, мы не виделись раньше ни разу,
Я Вас бы, конечно, заметила сразу,
И если б Вы жили не в нашей эпохе,
То Вам подошел бы костюм скомороха,

Вы в жизни не видели истинных леди!
Не Ваша забота! Нет, леди не бредит!!
С чего Вы решили, что мне одиноко?!
В семь… завтра… на этой же остановке.

----------


## AlIsa_S

> _Скажите, что в меня Вы влюблены,
> И я поверю Вам беспрекословно,
> Хоть знаю: в этом мире все условно,
> И нет границ у света и у тьмы_.


Хорошее стихотворение... немножко грустное... и сразу напомнило
"Ах, обмануть меня не трудно, Я сам обманываться рад" :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Пожалуйста, клумбу оставьте в покое!


:biggrin: ............. Какой зрительный ряд.... :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, спасибо)

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ура! Значит, картинка удалась :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

Привет!
Хорошая коробочка у тебя,поэтическая...

----------


## PAN

> Моей очарованы были улыбкой?..


Бывает.. А я не знал...
Улыбка, два взгляда
(А больше не надо)...
И всё... Пропал... :Oj:

----------


## NataG

Себя потерять от случайного взгляда
Порою бывает довольно приятно...  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Себя потерять от случайного взгляда
> Порою бывает довольно приятно...


А если теряться случилось приватно,
То взгляд - наказанье, а случай - награда...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

Теряться приватно? Свидетельских взглядов
И их показаний уж точно не надо? :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Теряться приватно? Свидетельских взглядов
> И их показаний уж точно не надо?


Зависит от цели...:rolleyes: Свидетель - преграда...
Устал я от этих приглядных отрядов....

----------


## oskar_65

Оставил бы строчку,да как-то стесняюсь,:rolleyes: 
В приватность беседы как будто вторгаюсь...:wink:

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

Возможно, беседа совсем не приватна...
Вы только вторгайтесь в нее аккуратно :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> вторгайтесь в нее аккуратно


Неаккуратное вторжение
Влечёт с собою отторжение.
Ну, а вторжение со стеснением
Не имеет продолжения...:rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ну, а вторжение со стеснением
> Не имеет продолжения...


Как будто стесняясь,
Но всё же вторгаясь,
Ищу продолжения
И... вдохновения.

----------


## PAN

Листочки исписаны, сложены в стопку...
Когда же Наташа откроет коробку???
Поэты! Устоим в коробки вторженье!
Прошу без стесненья! Даешь вдохновенье!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Коробка - не чудо-ларец, к сожаленью,
Там строчки и мысли - не стихотворенья.
Как только спускается муза, поверьте, 
Я старые вновь открываю конверты,
А также коробки... Листаю тетрадки.
И, как напишу, все для вас, без оглядки,
С душою, и нервно, и в вальсовом ритме:
И новые чувства, и новые рифмы.

 :Oj:

----------


## oskar_65

"О,сколько нам открытий чудных"
Готовит ларчик Натали...

----------


## PAN

Жду...

----------


## NataG

А я-то как жду...

Но все это уже было много раз, я даже когда-то написала:

Все, что надо мной, рушится,
И даже стихи не пишутся,
А, может быть, мне кажется,
И жизнь как всегда движется?
Мне, может, просто мерещится,
Лишь дунуть – все улетучится,
А буря в стакане плещется,
И там утонуть не получится?..

----------


## PAN

Ко всем чертям ночные бдения!
Есть способ положение
Исправить!
Музу поймать! И в угол поставить!
Пусть там обдумает своё поведение!
Вот моё мнение!
А Пегасу крылатому - сахару мешок!
Задобрить конягу!
(Заездили поэты беднягу...)
Подкормишь - нашепчет стишок...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

В стакане - буря души,
Плеск рифмы, брызги из фраз...
Вопрос - что делать сейчас?
Ответ - о вечном пиши...

----------


## NataG

Мозг вял, избалованный сном.
Лошадками ходим по кругу,
По-разному пишем друг другу,
Но все об одном. Об одном.

----------


## Лев

> Но все об одном. Об одном.


Всё об одном, но разными словами,
Пытаясь выразить талант,
Шлифуем, как алмаза грани
И, засверкает бриллиант...

----------


## NataG

* * *
____________________Моей Ольге Ларченко

Я останусь хищной кошкой,
Что всегда крадется следом,
Страшно черной, черно-страшной, 
Потому что незаметной.
Через форточку по шторе
В твои сны и сразу к звездам – 
Мы – одно. Но это горе
Ты заметишь слишком поздно…
Не мешает подоконник
Оттолкнуться прямо в лето – 
Падать на четыре лапы
И не больно, и эффектно.
Пусть все будет так, как будет,
Ты себе навечно предан,
Но – останусь хищной кошкой,
Что всегда крадется следом.

----------


## NataG

* * *
Когда-нибудь смогу я оценить
И сдержанность манер, и резкий профиль,
Но только по пути через «забыть»
И «воскресить» до «навсегда запомнить».
Когда-нибудь я пожалею вдруг
О том «давно», где мне с тобой не спелось,
Где мы беспечно разрывали круг,
Как оберег. Что было? Глупость? Смелость?
Когда-нибудь ты мне позволишь стать
Хранителем побед и поражений
Твоих. Их исключительная стать
Оправдана. Ведь их виновник – гений.
Когда-нибудь… Раскрытое окно,
Как в правильных стихах – сирени ветка…
Я кожей ощущаю – повезло,
«Когда-нибудь» случается так  редко.

----------


## oskar_65

> Я останусь хищной кошкой,
> Что всегда крадется следом,


ЗдОрово!

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Загорелись сосны, как большие свечки,
Равнодушный ветер гарь носил и дым,
Солнце бесновалось – грело, словно печка,
Пеплом стало все, что было молодым.

Я, ломая спички, сдуру умирала,
Это было страшно, глупо и смешно.
Я тогда не верила и еще не знала,
Что уж если сказано, то предрешено.

А потом досталась странная забота – 
Ждать определенности сорок сороков,
Только ожидание  – сложная работа.
Ждать так неоправданно, если жить легко…

----------


## PAN

:flower:  ...

----------


## NataG

*Письмо*

Нет, это для меня совсем не странно,
Но так обидно, что почти до слез – 
Вы перестали говорить со мной на равных
И просто принимать меня всерьез.

Я знаю, Ваша старая привычка – 
На глупость – шутка, и удар – на боль,
И от своей души с собой отмычка…
А я опять играю свою роль.

Да, окружив себя любимыми, друзьями,
Мы знаем, что счастливей нет оков, 
Но почему-то нас нередко тянет
Ловить. Потом подсчитывать улов.

По-моему, до вас не достучаться…
Дай Бог мне силы, постучать еще!
Наверное, так все должно кончаться:
Пока красиво, нужно, хорошо.

----------


## PAN

Сказать хочу, но это личное -
Глаза вовнутрь - стою один,
Вокруг толпа... Театр, блин...
И одиночество... публичное...

----------


## NataG

Захлестнуло - написал,
Я себя на лист выкладывал...
Кто потом меня читал,
Был уверен, что подглядывал...

----------


## PAN

> Захлестнуло - написал,
> Я себя на лист выкладывал...
> Кто потом меня читал,
> Был уверен, что подглядывал...


Снимаю шляпу...
Наташа... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
Такие строки - большая редкость... Поздравляю...

----------


## NataG

> Снимаю шляпу...


Признаться не ожидала. Я прочла




> Сказать хочу, но это личное -


и меня зацепило. Тебе спасибо...

----------


## PAN

А коробку трясти будем???...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

Я трясу))) Потрясываю)))

----------


## PAN

> Я трясу)))


А с обшшесвенностью поделиться???...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

Все же коробочка - это уже не то... Вот, например, нашла. В первозданном виде выкладываю. Уже не помню, кому, когда... О чем вообще)

* * *
Мой сон твое не принял наяву.
И, может, есть чему тут удивляться:
Я на одном дыхании живу
И не люблю словесных спекуляций.

Кого из нас больней ударил крик?
Кого из нас? Хотя, обоих жалко.
Остановись. Задумайся на миг,
Чего нам стоит эта перепалка.

Легко меняться. Но не самому.
Немного грустно. Пусть. Какая малость!
Теперь все просто: вряд ли я рискну
Опять задеть твою больную самость.

----------


## PAN

> О чем вообще)


Как всегда - о жизни... :Aga:  




> Все же коробочка - это уже не то...


Не солгашусь, т.к. в прошлом - мудрость будущего... :Viannen 44:  , но ловлю на слове - попрошу из новых...  :Look:

----------


## NataG

Новых... новых... Да уж, ситуация) Как сказал директор областного театра имени Петухова: "Пуя? И пую найдем..." :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Вот наступило времечко!
Мой ангел – кот в мешке:
То поцелует в темечко,
То стукнет по башке.

Я говорю охальнику:
Помилуй, не греши!
Пожалуюсь начальнику!
А он: садись, пиши!

Бестактен и невежлив
Сам разгильдяй и плут,
Он в правой пряник держит,
А в левой? Ясно, кнут.

Пишу, дрожа от страха,
Я всяческую гнусь.
Бумаго-не-марака,
Но ангела боюсь.

:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ... С меня пряник...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

От кнута воздержишься?))))))))))))

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

Оказывается, четверостишия до безобразия самостоятельными могут быть! Ни дописать, ни приставить куда-нибудь :smile: 

Я – старый и трухлявый пень,
И никого я не люблю,
Условно говоря – мне лень,
По факту если – просто сплю.

:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Я Ангел? Может...
А душу гложет - 
Чей я? Не знаю...
Но сижу, охраняю...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

* * *
Мятый лепесток объявления:
"Ангел требуется. Очень срочно!"
Замираю от удивления.
Ошиблась? Нет. Нужен ангел. Точно.

Опыт вовсе необязателен,
Лишь бы добрый, и крылья белые.
На земле не хватает ангелов –
Нарасхват они, что поделаешь…

Я в смятении, я ищу слова,
Не могу заснуть этой ночью…
Я спрошу своих, у меня их два,
Может, смогут они внеурочно?..

----------


## PAN

Листок. Одна лишь строчка:
"Ищу работу. Кхм..., интим не предлагать.
Всё охраняю и могу с детьми гулять.
Умелый Ангел."... Точка.....

----------


## NataG

Ммм...

Да! Я уговорила одного!
Он согласился (только без интима).
Второй сказал, не выйдет - без него
Я просто неприлично уязвима.

:smile:

----------


## NataG

Однако, тема какая благодарная! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

На миг остановлюсь
И полюбуюсь Вами...
Но снова вдаль умчусь,
С трудом скрипя крылами...

----------


## Лев

> С трудом скрипя крылами...


Ох, этот ревматизм...
И ангелы страдают?

----------


## NataG

Ответственность на ангелах большая -
Все трудятся, и очень мало спят,
Им некогда летают и летают...
А крылья от усталости скрипят.

:smile:

----------


## Лев

> А крылья от усталости скрипят.


А я-то думаю, кто спать мешает мне
В такой воздушной тишине?

----------


## NataG

Жители окраин пишут свои жалобы:
Самолеты, дескать, спать им не дают...
А на деле - в этом виноваты ангелы,
Стаями садятся и на взлет идут.

Похоже, мы начинаем зацикливаться :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Похоже, мы начинаем зацикливаться


Цикл не заканчивается кругом,
Он в спираль выходит.
Спрашиваешь друга -
Он ответ находит...

----------


## oskar_65

Я хотел бы рано или поздно
Собственное дело завести -
"Техосмотр для Ангелов" межзвёздных,
Нелегко,поверь,крыла нести...

----------


## PAN

> Похоже, мы начинаем зацикливаться


Следовательно - пора снова трясти коробочку... :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*О приобретении жизненного опыта*

Облака нечаянных событий
Собрались в нежданную грозу.
У меня сегодня День открытий –
Я через грозу плыву в тазу.

Мысли безнадёжны, нервы хрупки,
Руки-ноги сковывает страх:
Про мои преступные поступки
Вечером расскажут в новостях…

Где-то дверь, над ней табличка «ВЫХОД»,
Есть еще надежда – доплыву,
Сделала универсальный вывод,
Заучила. Этим и живу:

Действия должны быть невесомы,
Чтобы избежать житейских ям –
Не давайте повода знакомым,
Не давайте повода друзьям!

----------


## Рыжая

*NataG*,Красиво!!!! :flower:  
Каждая строчка -действие!
Просто очарована твоими стихами...
Продолжай!

----------


## NataG

*Рыжая*, спасибо большое!  :flower:   Я буду стараться :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Каждая строчка -действие!
> Просто очарована твоими стихами...



И не только ты... :Aga:  

*NataG*,
 Подкину темку... :Ha:  

Не помня прошлого,
Не ставя в грош его,
Смотрю вперед -
Кто там идёт???...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

Что-то мне не совсем в кассу навеялось... С грустинкой.

* * *
Город со странным названием «Прошлое»
В памяти призрачной жизнью живет…
Фото на память – припрячу хорошее –
И выхожу, торопясь, из ворот.

В «Прошлом» спокойно – не тикают ходики,
Там вместо ветра гуляет мой смех,
Слезы без горечи – теплые дождики,
Там каждый домик – мой личный успех.

Там незначительны страхи и ссоры,
Радуга ярче, дороги ровней,
Лица душевные и разговоры,
Рядом друзья, ну а как без друзей?

Жаль, каждый миг – это суть уходящее
В «Прошлое»… Правда там станет светлей…
Я постучусь туда из «Настоящего»,
Ты приюти хоть на несколько дней.

----------


## oskar_65

> Город со странным названием «Прошлое»


Как нежно и груууустно...

Всё это хорошо конечно,
Но надо двигаться вперёд.
Всё просто,глупо,быстротечно,
Всё,кроме жизни,жизнь зовёт!

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, да что-то такое бесконечно-безнадежное сочинилось... Я когда-то читала Макса Фрая "Хроники Эхо", и вдруг выяснилось, что город Эхо для главного героя закрыт, у меня такое же настроение было... Ничего сделать нельзя. Вот так автору написалось... А у меня как будто вся душа болит, и ее ведь не погладишь... Я теперь понимаю, что просто надо реже думать, что жизнь конечна, и чаще процессом наслаждаться. Но нет-нет, мелькнет...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> В «Прошлом» спокойно – не тикают ходики,
> Там вместо ветра гуляет мой смех,
> Слезы без горечи – теплые дождики,
> Там каждый домик – мой личный успех.


*NataG*, замечательное стихотворение... читается на одном дыхании...

----------


## PAN

> Город со странным названием «Прошлое»


 :Ok:  ...




> Я когда-то читала Макса Фрая "Хроники Эхо",


Тогда должна помнить и оптимистичное: "У тебя всё получится... Рано или поздно, так или иначе..."... :Aga:  (И тихонько стучу по кончику носа указательным пальцем...:biggrin: )

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :biggrin: 
Помню-помню, и про кончик носа тоже))))
Но "все получится" - это, согласись такое туманное обещание) Никакой конкретики. А я тогда очень рассердилась прямо! Мне не хотелось, чтобы "все получалось", мне хотелось, чтобы как раньше)

----------


## PAN

> хотелось, чтобы как раньше)


Грешно наговаривать, - вымолвил старче,
- И жизнь удалась, и карьера... Но все же
Когда-то всё было значительно ярче,
Трава зеленее... и девки моложе... :Ha:  

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

Теплее валенки и сахар, кстати, слаще,
И жизнь казалась сказкой наяву,
Зима была, ребята, настоящей...
А что сейчас? Сейчас, ей-богу, тьфу!..

:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, а как тебя на Стихире найти? Чтобы почитать :smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> AlIsa_S, а как тебя на Стихире найти? Чтобы почитать


Ссылка в личке (в твоей)  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*,и я хочу найти и мне!!!:smile:

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*,уже не надо я тебя там нашла!:smile:

----------


## NataG

*aigul*, хм...

Тоска… В «свои» берут по ценникам.
Скажу, хоть я не мизантроп:
Прекрасны лица соплеменников –
По душам плачет фотошоп.

----------


## PAN

Согну вектор...:biggrin: 

Душа болит.
Душа горит.
Стакан налит.
А совесть спит...

Или так:

Я открою Вам душу,
Расскажу о былом...
И обеты нарушу
В поздний час, перед сном...

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

Я под полный стакан,
Пока совесть спала,
Нарушал все обеты и правила.
Муза тоже была,
Посидела - ушла,
Но она ничего не исправила.

----------


## PAN

:Ok:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Есть способ 
с хандрой
сразиться...
Напиться!
Упасть в запой...
Не хлюпая носом
Песни орать
непристойные...
Были б соседи спокойные...:biggrin: 
А лучше - просто поспать... :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Было время, в гости заходили
Молодые дамы вечерами
С ними мы о многом говорили
И не только... (это между нами...)

Если и рождался звонкий стих
То нечасто... редко... иногда...
А была ли Муза среди них -
Я, увы, не помню, господа...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

Жила на болоте хандра,
Зверюга тиранила всех.
Был каждый убить ее рад,
Хоть, в общем-то, это и грех.
Охотников всяких за ней...
Всё ищут - и как им не лень?..
Людей эта сволочь хитрей -
Зверюга жива по сей день.

:smile:

----------


## NataG

Бесчисленны красавиц сонмы,
Которых видел я воочию...
Я вряд ли всех конкретно вспомню,
Но музы были - это точно.

:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Но музы были - это точно.


 :Aga:  .....:biggrin: 

Неплохо, весело сидим...
Грустим, рифмуем и хохочем...
Вопрос - а почему не спим?
Уж скоро утро, между прочим...:biggrin: 

Пока...:wink:

----------


## NataG

Так где же няня, где же кружка?
Жива ли ты, моя старушка?...
А утро что мне! Боже мой -
Я ж помню - завтра выходной.

:biggrin:

----------


## AlIsa_S

На печке няня кости греет...
Пора, пора вам стать мудрее...
Коль с юных лет нетрезв пиит,
Костями в старости скрипит...

----------


## PAN

> Пора, пора вам стать мудрее...


http://slova.org.ru/blok/neznakomka/

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, фулюган! :smile:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, :smile: 

Пьянит, пьянит капризный март,
И летней ночи безмятежность,
Пьянит отчаянный азарт,
Пьянит нечаянная нежность.

Я подшофе от тех стихов –
Писала, словно мне шептали;
Я вижу столько чудных снов –
Пьянящих – вспомню их едва ли…

Как нас шатает от потерь,
Когда нам боль невыносима?..
Прошу, скажите мне теперь,
Поэт и трезвость совместимы?..

----------


## AlIsa_S

> http://slova.org.ru/blok/neznakomka/


Я пьян - но счатья нет, как нет.
Не проникает в грудь забвенье,
И истины не брезжит свет
Со дна. Одно лишь помутненье.

И вы не стали ближе мне,
Друзья на час, в объятьи пьяном,
Изрекший:"Истина в вине!",
Уже не видел дна стакана
 :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Вчера, 05:11


А спать когда???...:eek:

----------


## PAN

> Я пьян - но счатья нет, как нет.


Жизнь сложна, как смех и крик - 
Годы боли, счасть - миг...

----------


## oskar_65

> Прошу, скажите мне теперь,
> Поэт и трезвость совместимы?..






> Изрекший:"Истина в вине!",
> Уже не видел дна стакана


 В вине не истина,лишь блик
На дне стакана,манит нас
Прозренья субъективный миг,
Вот-вот уже...,вот-вот сейчас...
За трезвость голосую я!
И ты свой голос поднимай!
За трезвость - норму бытия -
Хочу я выпить,наливай!!!

----------


## smychok

Как я отстал от жизни!!!
Сижу, читаю, а до конца не дойти...

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, да вообще! Запропал безобразно! Учился?

----------


## NataG

Дорогие друзья, работа и семья вознамерились разорвать меня на части... Я вернусь.

----------


## oskar_65

Возвращайся,мы будем скучать. :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Дорогие друзья, работа и семья вознамерились разорвать меня на части... Я вернусь.


...и она возвращала себя по частям,
чтоб восстать из частей в целое...

----------


## NataG

* * *
Мне грезился клуб анонимных поэтов,
Живая картинка в ярчайших тонах,
И будто меня принесло за ответом,
Зачем мне все это и жить с этим как.

Да, здесь собирались друзья по несчастью,
Забыв о заботах своих и делах,
И публика очень была разномастной,
Но все с одинаковым блеском в глазах.

Докладчик помятый, небрежно одетый
Решительно вышел, но тихо сказал:
– Ребята, когда-то и я был поэтом,
Но месяц назад все же смог – завязал.

Я выкинул все атрибуты недуга,
Уже не сорвусь, не боюсь войти в раж, 
И только тогда мне приходится туго,
Когда вижу острый простой карандаш.

Мой путь не тернист, а в колесах нет палок,
И критику повода нет для туше…
Он был пополам и достоин, и жалок:
Взгляд тверд, только чудилась мука в душе…

И мне показалось, что зря это, братцы,
Уж лучше писать, ведь лечиться страшней,
И, в общем, стихи не такая зараза,
Хотя и влияют на души людей.

И кто-то поймет наши нервные строчки,
Простит, если где-то почувствует фальшь…
Поэты… Истерики и одиночки.
И клуба-то нет – фантазийная блажь!

Но где-то в обрывках пугающей грезы,
Когда уже таял мираж и тончал,
Я помню: в углу без апломба и позы
Поэт, видно, хроник – запоем писал.

----------


## Лев

> Уж лучше писать, ведь лечиться страшней,


Историю как-то профессор знакомый,
За рюмочкой чая мне рассказал.
Была пациентка, случай не новый,
Себя убивала, но кто-то спасал...
Сказал ей профессор: посиди-ка в тиши,
Тетрадку возьми и пиши, и пиши...
Рассказы, эссе девчонка писала. 
С болезнью рассталась, книги издала,

----------


## NataG

Забежала ненадолго, побежала дальше. Всех обнимаю. Соскучилась  :Aga:

----------


## oskar_65

> клуб анонимных поэтов,


 это сильно!
Прошу не путать с ........

----------


## Лев

> Я выкинул все атрибуты недуга,
> Уже не сорвусь, не боюсь войти в раж, 
> И только тогда мне приходится туго,
> Когда вижу острый простой карандаш.


если можно: "Как вижу лежащий простой какрандаш" - согласно ритму предыдущих строк:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, какрандаш - это хорошо))))) А еще есть, к примеру, фломзик - то бишь фломастер, его тоже можно куда-нибудь впаять))))))) А что, в этой строке и правда ритм ломается?

----------


## oskar_65

> А что, в этой строке и правда ритм ломается?
> __________________


 Вроде бы всё в порядке с ритмом.
И со смыслом...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо за "в порядке со мыслом" :smile: А про ритм я тоже не нахожу...

----------


## Лев

> oskar_65, спасибо за "в порядке со мыслом"  А про ритм я тоже не нахожу...


я тоже, прочитал с другим ударением и всё стало на место. Перегрелся -36 градусов на улице, дома 31:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Прошу прощения за отсутствие...
Скоро надеюсь быть...
Не забывайте...
Ваш...

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, :smile: 

Кондиционер и холодная водичка минеральная спасут страждущих граждан) А в Москве опять холодно...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, мы будем тебя ждать. Очень.

----------


## PAN

Ночь.
Сон прочь...
Во сне ли? На яву?
Где я живу???...

----------


## PAN

Наташа, ты меня прости... Опять на твоих страницах рифму подкармливаю...

----------


## PAN

Кстати... Как там поживает твоя коробочка??? Я опять пропаду ненадолго, но надеюсь, что увижу вынутое из запасов...:rolleyes:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, классное стихотворение *Клуб анонимных поэтов*... Классное в том смысле, что практически классика :) жанра... правда правда... мне чем-то Сашу Черного напомнило... у него, конечно, пожестче и сатиры больше - но у него и "отравленное перо", а у тебя так тонко, иронично... Замечательно написано.

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, кто тут обещал вообще изо всех сил хулиганить на моей странице?! :smile: А рифму надо подкармливать, а то она голодная со мной остается частенько))) Надеюсь, чего-нибудь из коробочки появится...

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, спасибо, я даже не думала, что когда-нибудь такое напишу. Мне на самом деле сначала пришло сочентание "клуб анонимных поэтов", а потом уже все нарисовалось и написалось. И писалось как-то легко))))

----------


## AlIsa_S

Талант :)

----------


## PAN

Смотрел везде...
Ушел прочь...
Ангел где??? -
Вопрос в ночь...

*NataG*, тряси коробку...

----------


## NataG

Да, я, конечно, здесь,
Коробочка со мной,
Но вот... что есть - то есть:
Эх, ни один герой,
Ни потаенный смысл,
Ни рифм красота -
Не выйдут из нее.
Заела... Суета...

----------


## NataG

*Ослик*

Опять забудусь и приду в твой двор,
Как старый и седой, печальный ослик.
И в спину дышит плановая осень,
И мы друг другу, нет, не приговор.

Я струшу – ничего не изменю,
Ты изначально к подвигу не годен –
Как особи бесчувственной породы,
Мы вычеркнем друг друга из меню…

Я красных яблок ослику куплю,
Чтоб не заметил горечь перемены.
Там, где-то в недоделанных вселенных,
Взаимно и легко тебя люблю.

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 Браво!

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, спасибо :smile:

----------


## PAN

Боюсь..
Опять судьбою сыт...
Молюсь...
Надеюсь, что простит...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, очень рада видеть!

----------


## NataG

*Фантик*

Не важно, какой деловой костюм

ты содрал с меня только что,

и какой я надену завтра.

Под ними шестнадцатилетняя дурочка.

Безумно в тебя влюбленная.

----------


## NataG

*Адреналин*

Нравится, когда ты
пристально смотришь, как я
задумчиво мою твою
любимую чашку,
которая мне
жутко не нравится.

----------


## Танюша

*NataG*,
 очень нравится твоё мышление...)) :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*Танюша*, очень приятно, что нравится! Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## NataG

Чего-й то меня прорвало)))))))))))

*Без рифм*

Тяжелое небо Гамбурга,
серое, низкое, влажное –
пройдет еще двести лет
и триста, а небо останется
точно таким, как сейчас,
каким было семь лет назад…

Наверное, ты женат,
и толстая рыжая немка,
конечно, не знает,
как нужно варить
тот суп с фрикадельками,
который так тебе нравился.

Прошло уже много времени,
но я иногда жалею,
что не родила тебе девочку.

----------


## PAN

Я снова здесь... Готовлюсь с силой новой
Просить "коробочных" стихов от Годуновой...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :smile:

Я - за новое)))) Пока коробка признаков жизни не подавала)

----------


## PAN

> Я - за новое))))


Уговорила... Жду новое... :Aga: 




> Без рифм


Красиво..... Но... Рифмы нет...:biggrin: Наташа, от Фантика я без ума... Только это не готовое, это часть... На досуге добавь ещё пять строк... ну и зарифмуй их с первым "пятистишием"...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, так там так и сказано - без рифм. Я над ним, кстати, сначала работала, потом билась, и ничего не смогла выстроить))) Там не только рифмы, там нет ни слаженности, ни ритма. Ничего не сделать, только убить, а убить не могу, потому что сказала, что хотела)))))))))

Рада, что Фантик понравился, но вот ума не приложу, что туда еще можно впаять. Сюжета как такового нет, есть некая мысль, причем такая резюмирующая. Единственное, что может как-то высказаться сторона противоположная, то бишь Лирический Герой :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> может как-то высказаться сторона противоположная


Намек понял... Оставляю на долги...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Отвлеченно...

Прислушался вдруг...
Сердце - стук...
Дождь - тук-тук...
Лету - каюк...

----------


## NataG

> Намек понял... Оставляю на долги...


*PAN*, :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Засыпает лето...
Заливает стекла...
Что-то недогрето, 
Что-то перемокло...

Муза спит, шалава,
Вечность не рыдает...
И поэт за клавой
Тихо засыпает...

:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*Остатки лета*

Скоро осень, и мы возвращаемся в топы
Призовых трудоголиков с южным загаром,
В желтом ворохе листьев, отсыпанных даром,
Будет город тонуть, как в кленовом сиропе.

Это время чудес мы почти потеряли –
Леденец вкуса солнца и перечной мяты,
Цвета летних иллюзий и летних закатов,
И с такой неизбежной горчинкой в финале.

Я боюсь, что всего, как всегда, не успею,
Но пока не меняю ни платьев, ни планов –
Ведь еще не закончен сезон чемоданов
И парад отпускных бесполезных трофеев.

----------


## PAN

Умница...

----------


## NataG

Спасибо!:smile:

----------


## PAN

Опять не спишь???...:rolleyes:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, так здОрово написано... *Остатки лета*... у тебя такие образные стихи... причем такие близкие и совершенно не банальные образы - я тоже так хочу... научи  :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, иногда сплю))))

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, ну-ну, ты мне льстишь))) Хотя мне приятно)

----------


## AlIsa_S

*NataG*, нет, искренне совершенно... они у тебя такие... безыскуственные в хорошем смысле... стихи... так читаешь - и чем-то свежим веет...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*NataG*,
 давно не заходила... зашла и этому ну ооочень-очень-очень рада!!! стихи просто обалденные! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

*AlIsa_S*, спасибо) А вообще у меня такая позиция в стихах. По крайней мере, я пытаюсь следовать этому принципу: не нагромождать слова и смыслы, не пытаться написать нечто с двойным дном, если двойного дна в тексте просто не может существовать. Ну, и конечно, очень хочется не быть банальной, хотя, как правило с этим сложнее))))) Жизней-то прожито ого-го! И, кто может, те описывают свои жизни. И сюжеты повторяются))))

----------


## NataG

*Deep_Angel*, спасибо, всегда рада видеть!  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Пользуясь однажды данным разрешением безобразничать на страницах этой темы, позволю себе несколько ночных мыслей...
Уже и не ожидал от себя, и вдруг... лирика... Старею??? Неееее... Просто настроение такое...

Ты спишь, а я любуюсь на тебя...
Такая незатейливая сцена...
Плету узор для собственного плена...
Года идут, а я плету, любя...

И ещё... Уже в других тонах...

Я так бежал, я так спешил,
К тебе спешил, родная, но...
Упал... Из рук подарок выпал -
На небо месяц уронил,
И звезды по небу рассыпал...
Всё для тебя... Взгляни в окно...

 :Vishenka 29:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, так уютно написал)))

----------


## PAN

> так уютно


Это наверное от того, что сижу перед компом в халате и пушистых тапках...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Пушистые тапки - это "пять"! Надеюсь, они еще и с заячьми ушами? :tongue:

----------


## PAN

> они еще и с заячьми ушами?


Нет, но обязательно попрошу себе такие на Новый Год :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Настя

здорово, просто нет слов!!!!:smile: Заходи и ко мне)))

----------


## NataG

*Настя*, спасибо) Зайду, спасибо за приглашение)

----------


## Настя

*NataG*,
 на здоровье! :Ok:  Буду ждать в гости!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Грустно что-то...
Рассматриваю фото...
В картинках жизнь затыла...
БЫЛО....

----------


## NataG

В цейтноте. Не пишу. С трудом дышу.
Я в жизни собственной как будто бы прохожий.
Соскучилась. Поэтому прошу:
Пишите. И по мне скучайте тоже.

 :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Пишите. И по мне скучайте тоже.


Скучать не буду по тебе,
Не заразить чтоб скукой.
Но помню наяву, во сне -
Стихи твои порукой... :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Это время чудес мы почти потеряли –
> Леденец вкуса солнца и перечной мяты,


 :Ok: 
И я уже загрустил - лето и вправду прошло :frown:

----------


## oskar_65

> Пишите. И по мне скучайте тоже.


Уже скучаю, :flower: 
"Скучно так,без водки"...:biggrin:
По тонким чувствам
И по прежней фотке.

----------


## NataG

*МОРО*, мы все - российские, бывшие союзные многие, всегда, мне кажется, живем с неизбывной тоской по лету и весне. Как сказала одна знакомая - да как вы тут вообще живете? у вас же 8 месяцев зима, 4 - осень))))

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, :smile:
А прежняя фотка лучше была? Или просто более внятная? :smile:

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 На прежней фотке ты была так близко....:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Все будет хорошо... Я знаю...
Да... Тяжело... Не в первый раз...
Я буду ждать.... Ну а сейчас...
Уже скучаю.....

 :flower: ...

----------


## PAN

> На прежней фотке


А на этой выглядит как пятикласница с ранцем...

----------


## oskar_65

> с ранцем...


 :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> А на этой выглядит как пятикласница с ранцем...


Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила.
С ранцами, с ранцами в школу проводила... :Aga:  :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

И вовсе не пятиклассница! Это вас рюкзачок ввел в заблуждение  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> В «Прошлом» спокойно – не тикают ходики,
> Там вместо ветра гуляет мой смех,
> Слезы без горечи – теплые дождики,
> Там каждый домик – мой личный успех.


Гы-гы)))
Особенно про личный успех)))

Вот такое вот весёлое приветствие)))
Госпожа... Годунова.
Я ооочень соскучился об вашей поэзии и очень прошу извенить мну, что пропускаю самое прекрасное и интересное, но с большим удовольствием блуждаю в густом лесу вашего творчества, пытаясь найти тропинку того, где я потерялся при последнем моём посещении и с огромным удовольствием перечитываю, перечитываю))) Я уже и не пытаюсь отыскать следов своего существования - я просто наслаждаюсь...

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, с возвращением, что ли?))))) Скажешь, тоже, госпожа)))))
И я скучала.
Вот отобьюсь от дел насущных, надеюсь, вернусь с чем-нибудь новеньким)

----------


## PAN

> Вот отобьюсь от дел насущных, надеюсь, вернусь с чем-нибудь новеньким)


Ловлю на слове...

----------


## PAN

> Вчера, 03:24


Сон прочь...
Утро? Ночь???
Не верю глазам...
Жизнь здесь??? Или там?????....

----------


## smychok

Я пресоединяюсь к Пану и тоже ловлю на слове)))
Кстати... Пан - я вас категорически приветствую :Pivo:  Я вас так же ооочень рад видеть))) :br:  :br:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, я заглядываю)))) И мысли ко мне заглядывают, но пока не пишутся)

----------


## NataG

Сегодня такой замечательный день... День ангела всех Наташ))) Он у нас во всем календаре единственный - 8 сентября.
Сердечно поздравляю всех тёзок. Пусть ангел хранит и помогает во всем! :smile:

----------


## PAN

> День ангела всех Наташ


 :flower: ...

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 С Днём Ангела!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *oskar_65*, спасибо)))

----------


## NataG

Напишите мне... 
У меня не вытанцовывается  :Tu:

----------


## Лев

*NataG*,
 В школу танцев Соломона Фляра,
 На уроки надо походить.
 Три шаги налево, три шаги напгаво - 
 Танцы сможешь выучить...:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня, 05:17 
> 
> Напишите мне... 
> У меня не вытанцовывается


Нда... Если не вытанцовывается в шестом часу утра..... это уже...

Наташа... Не отчаивайся... Всё будет... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, :smile: А песни получились красивые!

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, у меня от недостатка образования это все, я поняла))))) Не хватает эконома и юрфака, без них в этом капиталистическом мире тяжко) А в шестом часу утра - особенно)))

----------


## NataG

* * *
Сколько можно расплёскивать душу бездумно? бездонна?..
Я с тобой или около-возле, но кто для тебя?
Фары встречных слепили глазами кошачьих, бездомных,
А потом так случилось, что я разлюбила себя.

А потом на меня навалилась бессмысленность мира,
Многоразовость чувств, ощущений заезженных муть,
И как будто себя я вообще никогда не любила,
И в заботах о внешнем нещадно коверкала суть.

Мне теперь хоть стреляй, все равно – нет ни страха, ни боли –
Кукла даже жива, но к своей не причастна судьбе.
Будут игры, наверное. Будут забавные роли...
Как себя отыскать и вернуться обратно к себе?..

----------


## PAN

> Сколько можно


Ух...

----------


## PAN

Я подумаю...

----------


## NataG

> Я подумаю...


А о чём?...

----------


## PAN

> А о чём?...


О вечном...:wink:

Рад тебя видеть... :flower: 

А эконом и юр - не стОит... месиво в голове... :biggrin:

--------------------------




> Мне теперь хоть стреляй, все равно – нет ни страха, ни боли –


Плохо...:frown:

Не дурак, не герой,
А страшно порой.
От звука, от взгляда
Жить страшно... Но надо...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Жить страшно... Но надо...


 :biggrin:

Почему-то вспомнился диалог из фильма:

-Дед, меня убить хотят...
-За дело?
-За дело.
-Тогда терпи.
 :Aga: 




> А эконом и юр - не стОит... месиво в голове...


Вообще, я думаю, не стОит)  Хватит с меня лингвиста-робототехника))))) Если только творческие профессии осваивать.

Да! И я рада видеть!))))

----------


## PAN

> Хватит с меня лингвиста-робототехника)))))


 :Vah: ....... Это как??????? Роботов обучать великому могучему???...:eek:
Я думал у меня самое экзотическое сочетание - театральная режиссура и юрфак...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

У меня первое инженер по специальности роботы и робототехнические системы, а второе - переводчик с немецкого, главным образом технический, но если учитывать языковую спецшколу, то вообще переводчик)))




> театральная режиссура и юрфак


:) А срежиссируйте мне, господин юрист, что-нибудь этакое))))

----------


## PAN

> У меня первое инженер по специальности роботы и робототехнические системы, а второе - переводчик с немецкого,


Бедные матрасы...:biggrin:



> А срежиссируйте мне, господин юрист, что-нибудь этакое))))


Бедные мои клиенты...:biggrin: (тьфу-тьфу... пусть будут богатые...:cool:....:biggrin:)




> Хватит с меня лингвиста-робототехника))))) Если только творческие профессии осваивать.


Был случай... Мы с однокурсником на юридическом рассуждали - куда дальше - у обоих уже по 2 высших, и оба гуманитарные... Пришли к выводу - только в семинарию... НО... Возраст уже не тот, да и грехи не пустят...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Пришли к выводу - только в семинарию...


Можно еще техническое сначала получить))))) туда и с грехами пущають))))

----------


## PAN

> Можно еще техническое сначала получить))))) туда и с грехами пущають))))


"Я бы в техники пошел
Пусть меня научат..."...:biggrin:

*"Робототехника"*

Гайка, болтик, семь колечек -
Получился человечек...
Улыбнусь ка я ему,
Научу немецкому...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Гайка, болтик, семь колечек -
> Получился человечек...


Ладно бы так))))) А то "Пусть у манипулятора будет 5 степеней свободы..." :smile:

----------


## PAN

> "Пусть у манипулятора будет 5 степеней свободы..."


Свободу манипуляторам!!! Ура, товарищи...:biggrin:

Если честно - ну их... человечков... Жизнь начинается только тогда, когда поднимаешь голову от бумаги...
По себе скажу - пока стремился вверх - ничего не получалось... Остановился... подумал.. и плюнул на всё...
Теперь и сам здоровее и дела лучше...


Ты мне вот что скажи - когда коробочку трясти начнем???...:rolleyes: Дело к осени - душа требует прекрасного и возвышенного...
Да и тебя встряхнуть следует - киснешь...

----------


## NataG

> и плюнул на всё...


Я в этом плане как еврейская мама - если не нервничает, значит умерла))))))))))))

А коробочка погрязла среди насущных бумажек, ее впору откапывать)) У меня сегодня без коробочки наваялось вот.... что, плохо получилось?

----------


## PAN

> что, плохо получилось?


Получилось... :Ok: 
Плохо только от твоего настроения...  Чем бы тебя порадовать???

----------


## NataG

А настроение - вещь непостоянная, так что тут можно вообще не переживать. Сегодня мне грустно, завтра весело)))) А сейчас душевно) Только уже поздновато)

----------


## PAN

> Сегодня мне грустно, завтра весело))))


Завтра??? Ловлю на слове...:rolleyes:




> А сейчас душевно) Только уже поздновато)


Бежим ежедневно,
Толкаемся, рвём...
Забыв об одном:
Тихонько - душевно...

----------


## NataG

:smile:

----------


## NataG

К вопросу о «коробочке»)))) Не стихи, я даже не претендую. Так, зарифмованное настроение...

Сокровища шляпной картонки…
Сухие цветы и письма –
Воспоминаний листья
Полупрозрачны, ломки.

Эссенцию прошлых историй:
Надежды, взлеты, паденья,
Как бабушкино варенье,
Надежно хранят антресоли.

И в час, когда слезы звонки,
А льдинки в душе не тают,
Меня иногда согревают
Сокровища шляпной картонки.

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Сокровища шляпной картонки…
> Сухие цветы и письма –
> Воспоминаний листья
> Полупрозрачны, ломки.


Почему то напомнило черно белое-кино... даже не черно-белое, а как иногда показывают ретроспективу в коричневатых тонах... Или отрывки из немого кино :) Прониклась... насторением  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

В монитор свой нос уткну -:eek:
Нет стихов от Годуновой... :Tu: 
Раз за разом... Эх...:mad: Я снова
Вслух поплачу... и усну... :Tu: 

*NataG*, :flower: ...

Полуношшшничаем???...:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

> Полуношшшничаем???...


Что-то вроде))) Страницы открываются со скрипом, как старые двери.
А стихов новых нет( Есть хорошо забытые, старые. Наивныеее)))

----------


## PAN

> А стихов новых нет( Есть хорошо забытые, старые. Наивныеее)))
> __________________


Я сейчас уйду спать, но завтра приду... (Люблю старые наивные стихи...)

----------


## smychok

Драссе ТОВАРИЩИ)))
Никогда даже не мог себе представить, что эта тема "вырастет " до 8000 просмотров!!! Ждем десятитысячника и примите мой скромный вклад...

 Ну а по поводу образований... у меня тож сочитанище: оба связаны с культурой...
Академия музыки(вокальное отделение) и другой факультет физической КУЛЬТУРЫ и спорта... Примите меня в свой клуб второго образования???

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, у тебя вообще сочетание на грани фола! Поющий атлет... Или атлетический вокалист... :smile: Дитя многих талантов, я лично больше таких не знаю. Однозначно принимаем!

----------


## NataG

А это специально для любителей старых наивных стихов)))) Давно, лет в 16 писано, а уж как от души)))))

* * *
Ненависть и любовь,
Так близки и так далеки,
Паутины случайных слов
Неразгаданны и легки.

Роз шипы и осколки сердец,
Звон прощальный, случайный крик,
Время… Есть у всего конец,
Счастье – это всего лишь миг.

Опрокинут на скатерть бокал,
И вино, как красная кровь,
Свечи гаснут, закончен бал…
Что же, ненависть или любовь?

----------


## smychok

> Поющий атлет... Или атлетический вокалист...


Наташа, а на сколько всё усложнится, если я выберу профиль плавание????



> Опрокинут на скатерть бокал,
> И вино, как красная кровь,
> Свечи гаснут, закончен бал…
> Что же, ненависть или любовь?


 А может страсть???

----------


## NataG

> Наташа, а на сколько всё усложнится, если я выберу профиль плавание????


Я даже думать об этом боюсь)))))))))




> А может страсть???


Ну, возможен и такой вариант. Это сейчас, а в 16-то лет не бывает промежуточных состояний))))

----------


## PAN

> Примите меня


 :br: ...




> 16-то лет не бывает промежуточных состояний


Эх... Где мои.......:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, где-то я уже эту формулировочку...))) Только, вроде там речь о семнадцати шла))))))

----------


## smychok

*PAN*,
 ...
Пан, огромное спасибо - я знал, что на Вашу компанию всегда можно ращитывать!!!
За мой счёт :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
 Наташа, ты с нами киряешь:biggrin:???

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, пиво не пью))) Коньячку хорошего можно)

----------


## smychok

Так оно там - в бокале, но завуалировано, что бы никто ничего не понял (вот так и шифруемся)
П.С.
(а у меня там сок...)

----------


## NataG

Тогда мне, пожалуйста, ми-ми-миску молокааа...))))))))))

----------


## PAN

> у меня там сок...)





> ми-ми-миску молокааа...))))))))))


А мне водки! Много... :Ha:  Кто-то же должен соответствовать международному имиджу России...:biggrin: Пусть не выпью, но хоть покуражусь...:tongue:...:biggrin:




> - Старею,- сказал мне седой старикан.
> Но выпил без закуси водки стакан...


:biggrin:...

----------


## smychok

> А мне водки! Много... Кто-то же должен соответствовать международному имиджу России... Пусть не выпью, но хоть покуражусь......


))))))))



> Тогда мне, пожалуйста, ми-ми-миску молокааа...))))))))))
> __________________


А это тогда что???



> пиво не пью))) Коньячку хорошего можно)


 Какие вы, женщины, всё таки изменчивые))))

----------


## NataG

Мы, женщины России (я подчеркиваю), можем и коньяку, и молока)))))
А можем вообще "пить, так пить, сказал котенок, когда его несли топить")))))))))

----------


## PAN

По молоку... :br: ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Наташа... вернусь попозже - постараюсь принести что-нибудь рифмованное...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, вот это здорово! Возвращайся, приноси)

----------


## PAN

Буду краток… Есть вопрос!
Кто поможет ПАНу???
У меня чесался нос –
Это как??? К стакану???
Или все же будут бить
За мои частушки???
Нееее… Я лучше буду пить
Из литровой кружки… 
За друзей и за врагов,
Хоть за всю планету…
И желать счастливых снов
Каждому поэту…
Пусть к поэту в сладком сне
Прилетает муза - 
Покатает на Луне,
Пощекочет пузо…
МУЗЫки приходят в сон
К поэтессам ночью…
Им от нас большой поклон,
Аж по междустрочье…

Ну а я, напившись пьян,
Помолчу резонно,
Посмотрю в хмельной туман…
И усну… Бессонно…

----------


## smychok

А на утро вдруг бодун
Подбежал безшумно...
В голове пока нет дум,
Так, как слишком шумно!!!
Слишком громко кран течёт
Громко ходит кошка,
И набатом упадёт
Маленькая ложка
Утром рифма не идёт -
На душе тоскливо,
Я же Пану за свой счёт
Проставляю пиво!!!
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
И пошла  душа плясать
Покатились рифмы -
Только успевай писать
Прочитаем их мы!!!
Мы с Наташей заодно
И поможем Пану -
МЫ отучим всё равно
Ту любовь к стакану)))

----------


## PAN

*smychok*,

:biggrin:...

*NataG*,
 Наташа... Если ты в ближайшее время не порадуешь нас стихами - твоя тема плавно перетечет в русло антиалкогольной и общеоздоровительной реабилитации пожилых поэтов...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Прилетает муза -
> Покатает на Луне,
> Пощекочет пузо…


Аааа!! Супер! Пощекочет пузо - это "5"!  :Aga: 
Жаль, что сейчас мне в основном кто-то щекочет и без того защекоченный мозг. На предмет оформления всяких бумаг...




> Громко ходит кошка,
> И набатом упадёт
> Маленькая ложка


:biggrin:





> Если ты в ближайшее время не порадуешь нас стихами...


Вы тут, как моя бабушка говаривала, не озоруйте сильно)))) Я постараюсь порадовать в ближайшее время! Очень!)

----------


## PAN

> Я постараюсь


Бум ждать... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Бум ждать...


Эт точно)))
А пока, Наталья, букетик к вашим ногам :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

:biggrin:

Давно не чесался нос…
Хотя и пора зачесаться!
Приходит резонный вопрос:
Когда передышка, братцы?!

Мне хочется кушать и спать –
И это железные факты.
Я – грузчик, дизайнер, прораб,
Юрист и местами бухгалтер.

Но нет тупика, дальше – свет,
И мир многолик, интересен,
Десятки освою я… Нет!
Я сотни освою профессий.

Окупится пыл и напор,
Наступит тот день чудесный:
Составив с собой договор,
Его я исполню с блеском!

Это я к чему... К тому, что стихов нет, только проза))) Жизни)))) Недавно делали ремонт - оформляли торговую площадь. Втроем))) Три дня до глубокой ночи придумывали, красили, клеили... Сначала нас принимали за рабочих, потом начали косится - мол что-то в этих рабочих не так))) Мы потом подумали, что наверное, в наше время нечасто на троих работников такого профиля приходится 5 вышек и 2 аспирантуры))))))))) Хотя, в России и академики ездовые попадаются) Окончательный анекдот вышел тогда, когда в четвертом часу ночи, сдав ключи охране торгового центра, я услышала: "А как же вы добираться будете? Ведь ночь!" Ответ на автомате: "Да не страшно, я же за рулем..." В итоге охрана высыпала на улицу смотреть, как мы уезжаем))))

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *smychok*, а за букетики спасибо)))))

----------


## PAN

> наверное, в наше время нечасто на троих работников такого профиля приходится 5 вышек и 2 аспирантуры))))))))) Хотя, в России и академики ездовые попадаются)


:biggrin:...

----------


## smychok

> Но нет тупика, дальше – свет,
> И мир многолик, интересен,
> Десятки освою я… Нет!
> Я сотни освою профессий.


 Я думаю, что это не только Вам близко, но и нам с Паном ,а может и ещё кому, ток я не знаю у кого здесkuku исчё несколько образований...
 Лично я , не считая школы, уже учусь в четвёртом учебном заведении...
А начиналось всё безобидно с ПТУ по профессии автослесарь....

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, да это, по-моему, 90% населения нашей страны близко. Так или иначе, многие, получив профессии, не работали по ним, переквалифицировались со временем, получили еще образование дополнительное. А еще мы по жизни многостаночники, кто-то сам по себе, а кого-то жизнь заставила, кому-то интресно уметь многое самому))))) я вот перфоратором стены сверлить не хуже любого мужчины умею, знаю, что такое дюбель, разводной ключ... и венский вальс тоже могу))))
А ты меня реально удивляешь! Интересно было бы узнать, как у тебя так полярно получилось поменять все. Автослесарь и консерватория - это, согласись, понятия вообще никак не соприкасающиеся  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> я вот перфоратором стены сверлить не хуже любого мужчины умею, знаю, что такое дюбель, разводной ключ...


Есть женщины в русских селеньях...:biggrin:

Наташа... :flower: 

Однажды, в лихие девяностые, прихожу на объект и вижу картину - моя супруга заколачивает гвоздь в стену... Рукояткой пистолета... :Vah:  Отобрал, пожурил... но убедить в том, что так низя - не смог...:biggrin:

Как выглядит дюбель - не знаю...
А может склерозом страдаю???
От шу-ру-по-вёрта рыдаю!!!
Всплакну... И на всё забиваю...

:biggrin:..........

----------


## NataG

> Есть женщины в русских селеньях...


Есть, ага))) Только на самом деле я довольно миниатюрная русская женщина))) 54 кг при росте 166 см) Так что коня на скаку - это нет))))




> моя супруга заколачивает гвоздь в стену... Рукояткой пистолета...


 :eek: Супруга при оружии?! Или я не так поняла?

----------


## PAN

> Супруга при оружии?! Или я не так поняла?


Моим... В то время ствол был у многих...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> я вот перфоратором стены сверлить не хуже любого мужчины умею, знаю, что такое дюбель, разводной ключ... и венский вальс тоже могу))))


Ната, у меня как раз очередной ремонт идёт... да и фортепиано в комнате стоит))))
А я тебе класный ужин забабахаю(не хуже любого ремонта)
 Я в общаге готовлю так, что многие девочки ... "завидуют"!!!
Я прекрасно знаю что такое майоран, кардамон, куркума, хмели сунели и ... венский вальс как-то не пробовал:smile:

----------


## smychok

> Интересно было бы узнать, как у тебя так полярно получилось поменять все. Автослесарь и консерватория - это, согласись, понятия вообще никак не соприкасающиеся


 Ты даже не представляешь, сколько в народе талантов и умельцев, которым иногда нужно только немного помочь разобраться!!!!!!!!!
 Могу тебя ещё немного удивить...
До этого я занимался электронникой и на открытой неделе науки и техники(проводилось в Минске) стал лауреатом с некоторыми изобретениями... Только благодаря этому диплому поступил в училище, т.к. до этого мою учёбу с трудом можно было назвать положительной))))
 Зато после этого получил 2 диплома с отличием и в 3 вуза брали без экзаменов(один из них в Ялте)!!!!
)))

----------


## smychok

> заколачивает гвоздь в стену... Рукояткой пистолета...


Респект!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NataG

> В то время ствол был у многих...


У меня не было :frown:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, ты удивляешь меня все больше и больше))))) А что за изобретения?

----------


## smychok

> А что за изобретения?


Да в принципе ничего особенного... Самое что обидное - одну из вещей внедрили в производство (по крайней мере в одном из городов Беларуси), а у меня нет патента :Tu: :eek: - ни копейки не получил (хотя они немного конструкцию поменяли)

----------


## NataG

Да, господа... Вот чему радуюсь, так тому, что мне всегда везет на интересных людей. Тьфу-тьфу, чтоб и дальше так)))

Да, Паша, хоть ты и обещал, никакая муза не щекотала мне пузо и не катала на Луне! :eek: А я все жду, пузо пытаюсь расположить по фэн-шую для муз, сплю только на спине)))))))))))))))

Поискала в стареньком... Это ещё "проба пера" так называемая... Выложу... Читайте, и пусть вам будет стыдно и за музу, и за пузо, и за меня!

* * *
Здесь нет ничего сногсшибательного,
Мне нравилось, как он целуется…
Привязанность – вещь все же странная,
Она просто так «образуется».

Он светски просить мог прощения
И мог элегантно обманывать,
Он весь был мое настроение,
И точно умел все угадывать.

Расстались обычно и вежливо –
Прощание после приветствия.
Все было бы вовсе неплохо, НО
Остались дурные последствия.

* * *
Моей Ольге Ларченко

Я останусь хищной кошкой,
Что всегда крадется следом,
Страшно черной, черно-страшной, 
Потому что незаметной.
Через форточку по шторе
В твои сны и сразу к звездам – 
Мы – одно. Но это горе
Ты заметишь слишком поздно…
Не мешает подоконник
Оттолкнуться прямо в лето – 
Падать на четыре лапы
И не больно, и эффектно.
Пусть все будет так, как будет,
Ты себе навечно предан,
Но – останусь хищной кошкой,
Что всегда крадется следом.

* * *
Зря мы, наверное, встретились, зря.
Осенью, в середине желтого сентября.
Встречу нашу листья кленовые нагадали,
И что будет, что получится, мы не знали.

Просто хотелось чего-то хорошего,
И оно само собой явилось непрошено.
Вместе книгу времени мы листали
С пожелтевшими, как листья, листами.

И смеялись вместе мы и грустили,
И читали дальше, а начало забыли.
Мне узнать, что дальше будет, хочется, 
Но боюсь, что книга вдруг кончится,

И что все исчезнет с приходом весны,
И не будут сниться розовые сны…
А бывает ли на свете так – 
Подарила осень, забрала весна?

----------


## smychok

> Да, Паша, хоть ты и обещал, никакая муза не щекотала мне пузо и не катала на Луне!  А я все жду, пузо пытаюсь расположить по фэн-шую для муз, сплю только на спине)))))))))))))))


 А ты уверена, что музы фен-шуй читают???




> Здесь нет ничего сногсшибательного,
> Мне нравилось, как он целуется…


 Тааак нужно у кого-то уроки брать))))




> Но – останусь хищной кошкой,
> Что всегда крадется следом.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

> А ты уверена, что музы фен-шуй читают???


Я думаю, что муза пузо никак не сможет пощекотать, если на нем лежать к примеру...)))))))))))

----------


## PAN

:Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Я думаю, что муза пузо никак не сможет пощекотать, если на нем лежать к примеру...)))))))))))


Граждане поэты! Не ленитесь!!!
К вашей Музе пузом повернитесь!
Муза может запросто надуться,
Если к Музе попой повернуться... :Viannen 44: ...:biggrin:...   :Chiffa:

----------


## Гуслик

Оба молодцы! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## NataG

:biggrin:

Я жду своего загулявшего Муза -
Бог с ними - щекоткой, луною и пузом! -
Я верю и знаю, что все не напрасно,
Я жду, я предчувствую встречу с прекрасным... 
...высоким и сильным красавцем-брюнетом, 
С очами, как ночь, и не очень одетым,  :Oj: 
С рельефнейшим торсом и пламенным взором...
Ну-ну... Уже слышу в свой адрес укоры!
Помимо всех мной перечисленных качеств,
Он вежлив, изыскан, умен и талантлив,
Я точно уверена - это без споров - 
Нам будет о чем повести разговоры.
Прекрасный баланс, идеально и просто -
Услада для глаз, наслажденье для мозга...
И в норму придёт поэтический тонус!
(Щекотка для пуза - по выбору. Bonus.)

/Здесь я заламываю руки и, с глядя тоской на полную луну, как бы умоляю./

Мой ветреный Муз, я в тоске, я печальна,
Мы очень и очень давно не встречались,
Вернись и не дуйся, надеюсь, мы квиты,
Я на ночь окно оставляю открытым.

----------


## PAN

... :Ok: ...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

А можно я буду заменой для муза???
Бог с ним - щекотну под луной...- не в обузу!!!
И пусть не высок я, но всё же брюнет; 
Как видишь на фото - совсем не одет...
Вдвоём поболтаем о чём-то прерасным
Наташ, пообщайся со мною несчастным...
Приду под балкон с серенадой без свиты!!!
Надеюсь окошко осталось открытым??? :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Помнится мне, что кто-то "сказал " мне практиковать...
Тебе интересно, что из этого получилось??? Стыдно напрашиваться, но... лично твоё мнение мне ооочень важно...
 Особенно меня порадует какая-нить гадость из мыслеё самой Годуновой...
))))))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, мне всегда все интересно! Я вообще живу по девизом мангуста, который гласит: "Пойди и узнай!"))) И ничего не напрашиваться, я с превеликим удовольствием готова высказывать мнение, спрашивай) А гадости, ну и гадости можно!

Так о чем я?

Окошко открыто для шустрых брюнетов :smile:
Стихи обсудить? Мы обсудим и это.
Мы сядем, мы выпьем хорошего чаю,
И критика будет тебе, обещаю.
Надеюсь, что вечер не будет напрасным,
Пройдя в разговорах о чем-то прекрасном.
Вот вроде бы все... Да, а свиты не надо.
До встречи! Иди и готовь серенаду! :biggrin:

----------


## Хакер

___ Я умею ___ 

Я умею тебя любить, 
Я умею тобой дышать, 
Я умею свечою жить – 
Согревая тебя, сгорать. 
Я умею глядеть в глаза 
И писать о тебе стихи, 
Я умею жить как слеза, 
Что смывает с души грехи. 
Я умею терпимым быть, 
Когда станет тебе нелегко, 
Я умею мечтами жить, 
Если ты от меня далеко. 
Я умею услышать стук 
Сердца бешенного в груди, 
Я умею жить, словно звук – 
Прозвучал и исчез в ночи. 
Я умею тебя любить 
Год от года сильней и сильней, 
Не умею, лишь, только жить 
Без тебя и любви твоей.

----------


## PAN

*Хакер*,
 Добро пожаловать...
Если есть что сказать - открывайте тему...

----------


## NataG

*Чёрной*

Чёрной завидуй и
Не закрывай – смотри,
Как ты живешь во мне,
Как ты во мне хорош…
Мы не ушли с войны,
С кем до меня – сотри! –
Я же люблю больней –
Я прожжена насквозь.
Белая вата дней –
Не подвести итог,
Чёрной стучит в висках.
На скоростях страстей
Я же могу сильней,
Больше, чем ты бы смог.
Это в моих руках
Козыри всех мастей.

----------


## PAN

> Чёрной


Высоко...
Приходится напрягать мозги, а это приятно...
Наташа... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, спасибо, может, я оттаю наконец... распишусь.

----------


## smychok

> Это в моих руках
> Козыри всех мастей.


А ты как всегда мухлюешь:mad:

----------


## PAN

> может, я оттаю наконец... распишусь.


Очень на это надеюсь...:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Чёрной завидуй и,
> Не закрывай – смотри,


Чёрной *завистью* завидуй,
Не закрывай-смотри,....Наташа,может так лучше будет?

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,бррр , от таких слов пробирает холодом! Пусть лучше Наташа оставит как есть!

----------


## Black Lord

> бррр , от таких слов пробирает холодом!


*aigul*,а ты перечитай несколько раз и всё поймёшь,в каком состоянии она писала.Хотя....моё дело предложить,я ведь не настаиваю.

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,это нормальное состояние для поэтической души. Недавно я в разговоре с одним человеком вспоминала свой стих "Сплин" , так вот тоже состояние было не очень хорошее ( меня за него можно сказать даже выругали) , но любой, кто пишет  часто  пропускает стих через сердце ( и не всегда эмоции светлые). А у Ахматовой разве все красиво,светло и гладко? У Цветаевой? Нет принимать нужно любое состояние, это ведь картинки из жизни. :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Андрей Байрон*, добавить, конечно, можно все, но тогда порушится ритм, да и для чего, если сочетание "чёрной завидуй" четко подразумевает "зависть", слова-то однокоренные. А состояние... Пишется же всегда в остром состоянии - счастья, тоски, веселья, злости, иронии - не важно, позитив или негатив.

----------


## PAN

> Чёрной завистью завидуй,
> Не закрывай-смотри,....Наташа,может так лучше будет?


Андрей... Допускаю, что для Вас этот вариант был бы достаточным и приемлемым...
Но Наташа, в отличие от нас с Вами - ПОЭТ...
Не надо...

----------


## Black Lord

> Не надо...


На нет и суда нет,кто против?Было бы предложенно...

----------


## PAN

> _Не бойтесь тюрьмы, не бойтесь сумы,  
> Не бойтесь мора и глада,  
> А бойтесь единственно только того,  
> Кто скажет: "Я знаю, как надо!"_  
> 
> А. Галич


...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ну зачем ты меня так приложил... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> ну зачем ты меня так приложил...


По заслугам...:smile:

----------


## aigul

> обавить, конечно, можно все, но тогда порушится ритм, да и для чего, если сочетание "чёрной завидуй" четко подразумевает "зависть", слова-то однокоренные. А состояние... Пишется же всегда в остром состоянии - счастья, тоски, веселья, злости, иронии - не важно, позитив или негатив.


 Точно!

----------


## Black Lord

> Пишется же всегда в остром состоянии - счастья, тоски, веселья, злости, иронии - не важно, позитив или негатив.


*NataG*,обидеть не хотел,
Хотя другим я был унижен,
Но голос твой был мной услышан,
Я лишь от сердца пожелал.
Хотя тебя совсем не знал,
Но суть в другом.
Хотя..,
Пардон...

----------


## PAN

> другим я был унижен


:biggrin:...

----------


## NataG

*Андрей Байрон*, хм... Да меня вообще сложно обидеть такими вещами, потому что добавить/убрать слово - это все к вопросам основ стихосложения прежде всего относится и, пусть я не эксперт, но там где есть возможность, лучше сэкономлю на словах, а не на технике, тем более, если смысл и так понятен. А вот за какие-то "фишки" (вот как "чёрной завидуй") и смысловой подстрочник стиха любой человек пишущий будет, наверное, драться до последнего, ибо в строчках собственные, и часто выстраданные ощущения, точка зрения и отношение к чему-либо. Вот как-то так:)

----------


## PAN

Прожил жизнь сегодняшнего дня...
Слов и дел в полет отправил - стаю...
Если что - простите и меня...
Все...Пока... До встречи... Засыпаю..........................

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон, хм... Да меня вообще сложно обидеть такими вещами


[IMG]http://*********ru/323562.gif[/IMG]
Ну,что сказать?
Спасибо лишь скажу.
Я рад читать твои произведенья.
Тебе я благодарен без сомненья.
Хотя бывают в жизни огорченья,
Но мы пропустим их лишь между строк.
И ты дала достойный мне урок,
За что спасибо,без сомненья!

----------


## smychok

:Pivo: 


> Не бойтесь тюрьмы, не бойтесь сумы, 
> Не бойтесь мора и глада, 
> А бойтесь единственно только того, 
> Кто скажет: "Я знаю, как надо!" 
> 
> А. Галич


Такие вещи нужно знать...наизусть))))
Пан, спасибо за напоминание....

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> Чёрной


Плотность текста - как в ядерной боеголовке, Наташа. Техника замечательная, респект и апплоузы.

----------


## NataG

*Дядя Вадя*, вот спасибо!

----------


## NataG

* * *
Выдохнуть душу в осень, жёлтым с аллеями слиться,
Мелким дождём оплакав, вспомнить своих, ушедших, –
Память стирает время и реставрирует лица,
Смотрят с улыбкой нежной с неба на нас, сумасшедших.

Этих потерь всё больше: тусклые серые камни –
Каждому по кургану на персональную вечность.
Что бы там ни было дальше, смотрим в себя и знаем,
Тяжким печальным грузом каждый из нас обеспечен.

Выдохну душу в осень... Ветер в дрожащих лужах
Странные пишет портреты – будто знакомый кто-то.
Я прихожу быть с ними, я прихожу послушать
Музыку хрупких листьев, словно из прошлого шёпот.

----------


## PAN

> Ветер в дрожащих лужах
> Странные пишет портреты – будто знакомый кто-то.


да...

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Очень симпатичная "фенечка", Наташа - лишний слог в последней строке каждой строфы. Сначала показалось, мешает, а потом - нет, так, пожалуй, интереснее...:smile:
У меня есть текстик, "Скользим", не про осень, но с близким настроением... Тоже выложу...)))

----------


## smychok

> Выдохнуть душу в осень, жёлтым с аллеями слиться,


 .....................................
 :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Выдохнуть душу в осень, жёлтым с аллеями слиться,
> Мелким дождём оплакав, вспомнить своих, ушедших, –
> Память стирает время и реставрирует лица,
> Смотрят с улыбкой нежной с неба на нас, сумасшедших.


Наташа,спасибо.

----------


## NataG

*PAN*,  *Дядя Вадя*, *smychok*, *Андрей Байрон*, спасибо вам всем!

----------


## PAN

Наташа... коплю силы... :Aga: 
Если совсем не зачахну - к выходным приползу в твою тему хулиганить... И музу приведу...:biggrin: 
А с тебя - что-нибудь с самого дна нашей всенародно любимой коробочки... :Aga:

----------


## smychok

> smychok, мне всегда все интересно! Я вообще живу по девизом мангуста, который гласит: "Пойди и узнай!"))) И ничего не напрашиваться, я с превеликим удовольствием готова высказывать мнение, спрашивай) А гадости, ну и гадости можно!


Заждался Вас в гости счастливый брюнет...
Уж близится вечер, а "близости" нет
Конечно же это всё пошлые шутки...
(за эннные штуки в зубах промежутки)
От пробок шампанских вокруг канонада
За шторкой гитара... э... для серенады...
Ответа по творчеству он не дождался
Он всхлипывал... в общем-то он обижался :Tu:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, отставить обижаться, уже бегу!:smile:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, буду предвкушать))) В коробочку загляну тоже)

----------


## smychok

> smychok, отставить обижаться, уже бегу!
> __________________


Как в анекдоте про черепашку, которую за пивом послали)))

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, беги смотреть свою темку, и реабилитируй меня скорее)))

----------


## smychok

Да я вообще не про сегодняшнее!!!
Я сегодня сам отличился - дома 2 стиха оставил(((

----------


## PAN

> дома 2 стиха оставил(((


Раззява...
Завтра штоба были... :Ha: 
..............................:biggrin:... :br:

----------


## NataG

> Завтра штоба были...


Да-да!

----------


## smychok

> Раззява...
> Завтра штоба были...
> .................................


*NataG*,



> Да-да!
> __________________


Так точно !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PAN

Дела... Скоро вернусь...:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

Хочу страницу обновить,
Но вновь она пуста,
Уже неделя облетела,
Как жаль - она чиста...

----------


## NataG

Писала-писала... А тему закрыли) Пущай лежит здесь) Не сказать, что пародия, скорее, ответ оппоненту.

Нормален абсолютно я, и пульс мой абсолютно ровный,
По счастью не был я, друзья, немыслимо разочарован,
Кто пишет что-то о любви и о душе, так тот тупица,
А сердце, дорогой поэт, знать ты не в курсе - это МЫШЦА.

Глупцы, застрявшие в сети, меня, родные, не гневите,
Пишите в урну, в шкаф и в стол, а лучше вовсе не пишите!
Любая похвала есть лесть, я громко говорю об этом,
Мой лозунг грозен, прям и прост: поэт не должен быть поэтом.

Я вижу правду в полный рост, во мне нет пагубных сомнений,
Я даже не живу всерьёз, я чужд и боли, и волнений,
Вы слишком мелки для меня, мне ваша суетность мешает...
Я ненавижу голубей... я памятник, хоть и скрываю.

----------


## NataG

Либо *PAN*, либо... пропаааал... :frown:

----------


## Black Lord

*NataG*,вот это действительно породия,а не ТЕ бредни...

----------


## smychok

Таааак не понял!!!!!!!!!!!! А что это *в*алера под аватаркой НАШЕЙ *НАТАШЕЧКИ* свои сти-и-хи пишет??? Да и как-то слишком красиво пишет:biggrin:



> А тему закрыли)


Дааа.. Обидно-то как((( Честно сказать - я ощущаю свою вину в этом - это я захотел снова оживить тот раздел((( 
 Но это не то, что я хотел!!!! Наташа, вспомни, как там было весело!!! Никто не обижался - все писали друг про друга и за это друг друга уважали ещё больше !!!
Я помню твою белую лошадку, которая вошла в окошо... Это был хит, который занял несолько страниц и при этом я лично тебя пригласил в ту тему но по сей день остаюсь твоим истинным поклонником!!! Для меня твой каждый новый стих - это подарок, а то, что ты мне написала в личку дороже наследства богатого дедушки из Америки!!!!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 Только сейчас я понял, что есть два вида пародий:
Пародия как творчество, как вид исскуства и пародия, как способ унижения и мера человеческой низости!!!

----------


## smychok

> Либо PAN, либо... пропаааал...


:biggrin:
А вот это сильно))))



> пропаааал...


Пропала)))
Но мы тебе этого не позволим - мы всю тему цветами завалим))))
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> знать ты не в курсе - это МЫШЦА.


Знааааю!!!! Я оооочень хорошо антомию знаю!!!!
Блин, перечитываю и перечитываю!!!!
Что не строчка - то шедевр!!!!
Как жаль, что нельзя поблагодарить дважды((((

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, на самом деле темку действительно засорили руганью. Причем беспредметной. Да и я написала не пародию, а скорее мое видение проблемы, которую Валера зарифмовал.
А дискуссии грамотной у нас не получилось, потому что нельзя объяснить человеку предмет, в котором он не разбирается и не хочет разбираться. А бегать с табличкой "Все вы не поэты" запретить нельзя))))) Да и странные просьбы от него исходят, знаешь... Мол, облей меня грязью, а я пойму тогда, что ты за человек))))))))
Я сразу Игоря Губермана вспоминаю:
Мне моя брезгливость дорога,
мной руководящая давно:
даже чтобы плюнуть во врага,
я не набираю в рот г...о.

----------


## NataG

Да, а если у меня лично к человеку как таковому претензий нет (ну не знаю я этого человека!), но его точку зрения я лично считаю ошибочной, а опыт для вынесения оскорбительных вердиктов недостаточным, то у меня есть повод ему об этом сказать вежливо, не понимает - до свидания. Не принимает - его право. Вот и все. А пародии писать будем и ироничные стихи тоже, надо же развивать перспективное направление)

----------


## smychok

> А бегать с табличкой "Все вы не поэты" запретить нельзя)))))


Ты ищи в этом всём положительные стороны)))
Лично только у меня уже родилось две идей по поводу всех этих дисскусий и уже я вижу ещё двух человек, которые не остались равнодушными и ещё... друг познается в беде !!!! Благодаря тому же Валере я узнал о существовании ещё нескольких прекрасных людей, а через тех людей появились ещё знакомые... 

Мне всегда нравятся фильмы о различных концах света (5-й элемент, Конец света ну и т.д) Мне нравится , как зло пытается доказать то, что оно право и всегда говорит о том, что что-то нужно сломать, уничтожть и при этом звучит это как-то правильно, осмысленно !!! И в чём-то зло право, но только не для дураков!!! Те не умеют читать между строк (как и некоторые...) А ломать нужно стереотипы в себе, а не мир вокруг под своё сознание!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Мне моя брезгливость дорога,
> мной руководящая давно:
> даже чтобы плюнуть во врага,
> я не набираю в рот г...о.


В самое яблочко!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NataG

* * *
Сегодня, видно, день такой – живу беспечно,
И что с того, что впереди отнюдь не вечность,
И будут те, кто помнит нас, и кто забудет?
Зимы не будет, господа, зимы не будет.

Сегодня день не для потерь и не для споров,
И очень хочется обнять свой чудный город,
И осень в жёлтом по дворам и паркам кружит,
Сидят барбосы у метро – ну чем не служба?

Я каблучками простучу виват прогулкам
И не проедусь, а пройдусь по переулкам.
Вокруг привычный бег трусцой – смешные люди! –
Куда спешите, господа? Зимы не будет.

----------


## Black Lord

Зимы не будет,господа,
Я слышил где то.
Откройте души,господа,
Впустите лето!

Ната,красиво!
Захотелось пройти по паркам и скверам.

----------


## PAN

> Либо PAN, либо... пропаааал...


Наташа... Не дождутся...:smile: 






> Я каблучками простучу виват прогулкам
> И не проедусь, а пройдусь по переулкам.



По мокрому шаг...
Душа нараспашку
Как бы не было тяжко...
................Вот так... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> И не проедусь, а пройдусь по переулкам.


Ходить по улицам... Быть может это счастье???
Ходить в жару или дождливое ненастье...
Лишь только так видны вокруг метаморфозы:
Как плавно лето превращается в морозы...
Как хорошо без зонтика в дождливый день
И мне пешком по улицам ходить совсем не лень!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, :smile:

----------


## NataG

*PAN* вернулся)))))

----------


## PAN

> "Он улетел, но обещал вернуться..." (Фрекен Бок)


:biggrin:...

----------


## PAN

Говорю небу:
- Мне бы
Жизнь потише...
Слышишь???
А оно в ответ:
- НЕТ.......

----------


## MOPO

> Я каблучками простучу виват прогулкам
> И не проедусь, а пройдусь по переулкам.


Я - поклонник  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Сегодня, видно, день такой – живу беспечно,
> И что с того, что впереди отнюдь не вечность,
> И будут те, кто помнит нас, и кто забудет?
> Зимы не будет, господа, зимы не будет.
> 
> Сегодня день не для потерь и не для споров,
> И очень хочется обнять свой чудный город,
> И осень в жёлтом по дворам и паркам кружит,
> Сидят барбосы у метро – ну чем не служба?
> ...


 :Pivo:  :Ok:  :Vah:

----------


## NataG

> Говорю небу:
> - Мне бы
> Жизнь потише...
> Слышишь???
> А оно в ответ:
> - НЕТ.......


Здорово!

Громко кричала в небо -
Силы себе просила.
После, когда устала,
Попросила покой
Шепотом: "Счастья мне бы..."
А в ответ оглушило,
А в ответ искромсало
Разрывной тишиной.

----------


## PAN

> А в ответ оглушило,
> А в ответ искромсало


Да.................

----------


## smychok

> И не проедусь, а пройдусь по переулкам.


В виду моей прфессии...

Я не пройдусь, а пробегусь по переулкам))))):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Что регулярно и делаю...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Громко кричала в небо -
> Силы себе просила.
> После, когда устала,
> Попросила покой
> Шепотом: "Счастья мне бы..."
> А в ответ оглушило,
> А в ответ искромсало
> Разрывной тишиной.


Сильно! :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Посвящение подруге*

Ленты серых шоссе нас не делают ближе,
Но дружить не мешают – это чудо! – смотри:
Ярко-рыжая осень, солнце утром в Париже,
Переменчивый ветер – это ты, Натали.

Мы чуть-чуть повзрослели, но к нам приглядеться –
Чертенята в глазах скачут в танце толпой, 
И заветную дверь в недалекое детство
Я легко и беспечно открываю с тобой.

Иногда в суете мы себя забываем,
Но потом непременно наступает пора –
И безумно приятно, что такое бывает –
Мы не виделись вечность, а расстались вчера.

Я уеду опять – вот бы видеться чаще! – 
Но любые дороги, хоть до края земли,
Нет, они ни за что нас не сделают дальше…
Ты согласна. Я вижу по глазам, Натали.

----------


## smychok

> Мы чуть-чуть повзрослели, но к нам приглядеться –
> Чертенята в глазах скачут в танце толпой,


 И не просто толпой, а супер-мега-пупер дикие танцы!!!!

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,

Ты где???...

----------


## smychok

> Ты где???...


И таки да!!!!

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *smychok*, я поехала к родителям и подзастряла))) Теперь не так часто бываю) Домой планирую в конце месяца, так что вы не теряйте меня))) Пишите мне, а я подпою)

----------


## PAN

Принято...

----------


## smychok

> Пишите мне, а я подпою)


Уж нет!!!
 Пан  - товарищ серьёзный, опытный - ему держать басс-гармоническую окраску. Я  слишком "молод" и по своей природе тенор - я где-то ровно  серединку заполняю, а вот ты, извини меня, но должна держать мелодию!!! А мы с Паном подпоём!!!!
 Закон классической гармонизации!!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, я лишилась дара речи))))))))) Наверное, потому что я не знаю законов классической гармонизации)

----------


## smychok

Нет, ну конечно же тема может переходить в другие голоса, но... по звуковысотности пересечений быть не может - нарушаются законы гомофонно-гармонического склада!!! А уж первую скрипку, Наталью Годунову, заталкивать в альты!!! Ну уж извините меня!!! Я надеюсь мы услышим ещё не один пассаж!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, что ты, какая из меня первая скрипка))) Хотя комплимент хорош, поэтому приму его с удовольствием) Спасибо!

----------


## smychok

Таааак!!!!
Это кого тут на вторую страничку стянуло??? Наташка, ну-ка быстренько возвращайся!!!!

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, ты меня уже вероломно вернул)))) Что-то у меня очень много событий... Потому случился такой перерыв. Надеюсь, что скоро мне снова удастся "словить волну" и вернуться на первую страничку по-честному - со стихами)))) Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> Надеюсь, что скоро мне снова удастся "словить волну" и вернуться на первую страничку по-честному - со стихами))))


:rolleyes:...

----------


## smychok

Наташа, проверь почту...

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, файл не читается. Хотя у него правильный формат. Пришли еще раз, пожалуйста. Может, в другом формате сможешь.

----------


## smychok

Забыл переконвертировать...
Попробуй открыть винампом... Это запись с диктофона.
 Я всегда конвертирую в винампе.

----------


## NataG

Хорошо, попробую)

----------


## NataG

*Дельфины*

В бетонных коробках, в железных машинах
Мы так уязвимы, мы так разрушимы.
Мы редко желанны, но мы сексапильны,
Мы так неприкрыто фальшивим в мобильный.

Шальные дельфины, счастливые дети,
Которые могут любить беззаветно,
Они нас научат прощать и смеяться?..
Дадут нам уроки кристального счастья?..

Отряд, как всегда, не заметит потери –
Я больше не буду ходить в эти двери,
А город проснется с предчувствием странным,
И он захлебнется моим океаном.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Дельфины


*NataG*,красиво и чувственно :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,
 :flower: ...

В дверь головой -
Кричу - ОТКРОЙ!!!!!
Молю - ПОВЕРЬ...............

Не верит дверь...


Наташа, рад видеть...
Надеюсь - в праздники побалуешь присутствием....
Похулиганим...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, спасибо, я тоже рада вернуться)))) Похулиганю с удовольствием :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> В бетонных коробках, в железных машинах
> Мы так уязвимы, мы так разрушимы.
> Мы редко желанны, но мы сексапильны,
> Мы так неприкрыто фальшивим в мобильный.
> 
> Шальные дельфины, счастливые дети,
> Которые могут любить беззаветно,
> Они нас научат прощать и смеяться?..
> Дадут нам уроки кристального счастья?..
> ...


Наташа, с наступающим,классный стих!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Заскучали...:frown:

----------


## PAN

> я тоже рада вернуться)))) Похулиганю с удовольствием


Чистые листочки...
Нет, увы, ни строчки...
Где Наташа,
Радость наша???
Только я... и точки...

----------


## Black Lord

> я тоже рада вернуться)))) Похулиганю с удовольствием


*NataG*,ну и...???
Где хулиганка???

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *Андрей Байрон*, не пишется совсем. Ни словца, ни строчечки. Поэтому и не показываюсь. Просто не с чем...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> не пишется совсем. Ни словца, ни строчечки. Поэтому и не показываюсь. Просто не с чем...


Наташа,а ты в флудилке поэтической похулигань и муза сама настигнет!!!
Там можно что угодно писать,только в рифму. :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia102*, попробую заглянуть :smile:

----------


## PAN

> не пишется совсем. Ни словца, ни строчечки. Поэтому и не показываюсь.


А глаза показать???...:rolleyes:
Заходи... :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> А глаза показать???...
> Заходи...


Полностью поддерживаю. :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
Натали,хоть отмечайся иногда  :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *Андрей Байрон*, пришла показать ГЛАЗА :eek:

----------


## Black Lord

> PAN, Андрей Байрон, пришла показать ГЛАЗА


Наташа, почему правый больше чем левый? :biggrin:
Предчувствие Ст.Нового года?:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## smychok

Наташ, шо за паника????

----------


## PAN

> пришла показать ГЛАЗА


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## NataG

Недавно моя филологическая мама меня озадачила: напиши-ка, говорит, мне вариации в стилях "романтизм" и "реализм" (по работе понадобилось).
Это к вопросу о "похулиганить" :smile:

*Вариации по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро «Красная Шапочка»*

_Стиль: реализм_

Суровое нынче время – эпоха дурных вестей,
Газеты полны криминальных и очень плохих новостей.
Вот кто-то опять обокраден, а кто-то в историю влез:
Простая российская девочка несла пирожки через лес.

И надо же было дочку к бабуле одну послать!
Конечно, в лесу хулиганы! Куда только смотрит мать?
Один, его звали Серый – за ним водились грешки! –
Он был главарем лесной банды и очень любил пирожки.

А девочка, ясно, не знала, что кто-то ей сел на хвост,
Тем временем план ворюги был до безобразия прост:
Добраться быстрей до бабули, её обезвредив, связать,
Дождаться несчастную внучку и выпечку всю отобрать…

И, надо сказать, что Серый все это осуществил,
Но к чести нашей милиции с поличным он пойман был.
Истории неприятная, но, к счастью, финал таков…
Да! Бабушка опергруппе дала с собой пирожков.

----------


## oskar_65

> Да! Бабушка опергруппе дала с собой пирожков.


:biggrin:
А Серый этапом отбыл
В заснеженный Магадан,
Такая вот грустная сказка,
Печальный такой роман.
А он ведь любил девчонку,
Ей письма в неволе писал...
Но то уж другая притча...
Романтика,я б сказал. :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Вариации по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро «Красная Шапочка»


Ну наконец-то!!! Наташка проснулась после новогодних праздников и выдаёт целый ряд...
 Перечитываю колыбельную и... просто наслаждаюсь)))

*oskar_65*, тоже порадовал)))
Просили романтику - получите)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Саша,это был пока реализм, романтизм в переди...
Надеюсь и его удастся прочитать.

----------


## Лев

> Саша,это был пока реализм, романтизм в переди...
> Надеюсь и его удастся прочитать.


Вся жизнь ВПереди -
Надейся и жди:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia Andreevna*, *Лев*, с романтизмом слегка посложнее, но будет непременно))))

----------


## Skadi

> с романтизмом слегка посложнее, но будет непременно))))


*Конечно, будет! непременно!*

----------


## smychok

> с романтизмом слегка посложнее, но будет непременно))))


Куда же ты денешься с подводной лодки!!!

----------


## Skadi

> ...с подводной лодки!!!


_Чур, я займу место гидроакустика?
Враз с этим легко разберусь как я!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Чур, я займу место гидроакустика?
> Враз с этим легко разберусь как я!


*Треск из наушника,
Кровь, перепонка,
Точной наводкой...
Торпеда, где тонко...*

----------


## Skadi

> Треск из наушника,
> Кровь, перепонка,
> Точной наводкой...
> Торпеда, где тонко...


_Шумы под водою 
услышу я чутко -
Торпеды взорвутся под ... 
русскую шутку!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Под русскую шутку,
-А вось пронесёт!
Торпеда в отсеках,
Мишени найдёт.

Нет в радиорубке
Брони от торпед.
Пробойна по борту 
и выключен свет.

Карма погружалась,
Баласт не держал,
На дне океана,
Аккустик дремал.*

----------


## Skadi

_Так в шутке той было совсем не "авось" -
Гораздо покрепче словечко нашлось!
Вот с ним и разили торпеды мы те -
И их подвели всех к единой черте!_

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 Играли девчушки в войнушку,
 Про кукол забыли совсем.
 Погружена Скэйд по макушку,
 А Настя - агент ноль-ноль семь. :Vah: 

 Наташа, прости ради Бога!
 Зафлужена тема твоя,
 Высокой поэзии строгой.
 Тебе низко кланяюсь я...

----------


## smychok

Торпеда впритирку прошла не задев,
Что б мат не услышать от сказочных дев.
Акустик прислушался - Настя плывёт!!!
...А где-то в верху пошумел вертолёт)))
Вот!!!

Вот и приземление на запасном - вот и полетали (а заодно и поплавали:biggrin:)

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*И Лев, как дирижёр махал,
Что б не нарушить тот вокал.
Слегка конечно помогал...
Пока не выпил весь бокал.
*

----------


## Лев

*smychok*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
 А ну, геть во флудилку!!! :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Вот и приземление на запасном - вот и полетали (а заодно и поплавали)


_Эх.....а Лев сменил обличье!...какой хороший стал!.......

Наточка, ты прости нас, эдаких....не подберу слова....гм.....ну, в общем...ты поняла....._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> smychok,
>  Anastasia Andreevna,
>  А ну, геть во флудилку!!!


Не до флудилки,там Лев рычит, а мы тут темы поднимаем у друзей,что бы не искали по страницам.
Лев,отойду маленько пофлудим ещё.

Наташ,мы дальше пойдём,ждём романтической Красной с Серым.

----------


## Лев

> мы тут темы поднимаем у друзей,


Вот ужо тебе Николай поднимет...

----------


## smychok

> Вот ужо тебе Николай поднимет...


Гы))))

----------


## NataG

Фулюганы))) Да я-то совсем не против) Лишь бы админ не ругал)

----------


## Skadi

> Фулюганы))) Да я-то совсем не против) Лишь бы админ не ругал)


 :flower:

----------


## smychok

Мы не фулюганы, а флудюганы))))

----------


## Deep_Angel

*NataG*,
_Как обычно, по привычке
Раз в полгода захожу.
Как обычно, по привычке
За часами не слежу...

Быстро дни, быстрее - ночи,
И длинны, и коротки...
Стоп-плакатик: "Между строчек
Почитать её стихи!"

Всё good bye! Отбой! Увольте!
Отспешило нужный срок
Моё "Я". В любимой кофте
Мы читаем между строк..._

Это в благодарность за бесподобные стихи... :Vah:  Я в очередной раз восхищаюсь...
 :flower: 
*smychok*,
возьмете в клуб поющих пловцов (пловчих)?:rolleyes: я без высших образований в этих делах...:frown: но факт остается фактом:biggrin: когда-то ух как бассейны наворачивала, сейчас раз в год:biggrin: ну а петь я с детства люблю:rolleyes:

----------


## NataG

*Deep_Angel*, спасибо за такие теплые строчки!)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia Andreevna, Лев, с романтизмом слегка посложнее, но будет непременно))))


Наташ, может такой романтизм подайдёт? :rolleyes:
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=282

----------


## smychok

> smychok,
> возьмете в клуб поющих пловцов (пловчих)? я без высших образований в этих делах... но факт остается фактом когда-то ух как бассейны наворачивала, сейчас раз в год ну а петь я с детства люблю


И таки об чём вопрос???
Радует, что нас в клубе уже двое)))
 Будем пока петь и плавать каждый в своём городе))))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Наташа,там уже ремейк написали на Красную шапочку, :biggrin:
Зайди к Оскару в тему...

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia Andreevna*, у тебя получилась смесь - вроде лирика, а словечки блатные попадаются)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> а словечки блатные попадаются)))
> __________________


Потому что тема Оскара,а любит в таком плане,где слова из народа :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

:)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*smychok*,
:smile: :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*Вариации по мотивам сказки Ш. Перро «Красная Шапочка»*

_Стиль: романтизм_

О, сколько прекрасных историй 
Скрывает сказочный лес!
Про доблестных, храбрых героев,
Разбойников и принцесс…

Едва только всходит солнышко,
Вступая на путь в зенит,
Легка и нежна, как перышко,
Уже через лес спешит

С корзиной юная Девушка,
Одна, не страшась ничуть,
К своей ненаглядной Бабушке
С гостинцами держит путь.

Не знает она, что из чащи, 
В разбое знающий толк,
Добрался до Бабушки раньше 
Коварный и хитрый Волк…

…А домик был тих и уютен,
Но только открылась дверь,
На Девушку в ту же минуту
Набросился страшный зверь…

Нас ждали бы в этом финале
Печаль и грусть без границ,
На счастье (уже угадали?)
Был рядом прекрасный Принц.

Он крики о помощи слышал,
И сразу примчался он,
А Волк, что на Принца вышел,
Был в честном бою сражен…

Чудесное было спасенье,
Был праздничный пир горой.
А Девушка в то воскресенье
Стала Принцу женой.

:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Наташа,маловато романтики, маловато...:rolleyes: красок добавь. :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia Andreevna*, это такая специальная романтика - скрытая  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Прикольно)))
Понятное дело, что в этом произведении широко не разойдёшься - всё равно будет попахивать юмором))))
Но романтизм-то изначально ... терзания души... Я конечно больше по музыке, но эталоном романтизма всегда считался Фауст...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Но романтизм-то изначально ... терзания души...


Вот и я об этом,сероватые тона у рамантики получились.

----------


## NataG

Не, ребят, на самом деле, если речь идет о литературном направлении, то жесткого определения романтики не существует по сей день. Кто-то пишет, романтика - это антитеза к классицизму, но при этом не просто отрицание обычных правил, а отрицание с тем, чтобы следовать другим, еще более жестким правилам.
Центр художественной системы романтизма – личность, а его главный конфликт – личности и общества. Появление романтизма связано с разочарованием в цивилизации, следствием которого явилось духовное опустошение личности.
Вот по поводу несовершенства мира и терзания, ага:) 
Поэтому сделать из "Красной Шапочки" нечто, целиком соответствующее канонам романтизма - это архисложно. Так побаловались, и нормально:) Получился довольно воздушный и легкий стишок, где герои живут возвышенно, а пресловутый волк - беспринципный и гадкий элемент, подлежащий искоренению:)
По поводу "Фауста" соглашусь, там если смотреть на определения, герой и вправду пришел к тому, что ничего путного не добился на нынешний момент своей жизни, несмотря на то, что и образование у него, и стараний много - конфликт личности и общества четко просматривается. Но до Гёте нам...:) Так что продолжаем баловаться плюшками, господа!:))))))

----------


## PAN

> продолжаем баловаться плюшками, господа!:))))))


 :Ok: ...
Наташа... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Не, ребят, на самом деле, если речь идет о литературном направлении, то жесткого определения романтики не существует по сей день. Кто-то пишет, романтика - это антитеза к классицизму, но при этом не просто отрицание обычных правил, а отрицание с тем, чтобы следовать другим, еще более жестким правилам.
> Центр художественной системы романтизма – личность, а его главный конфликт – личности и общества. Появление романтизма связано с разочарованием в цивилизации, следствием которого явилось духовное опустошение личности.
> Вот по поводу несовершенства мира и терзания, ага:) 
> Поэтому сделать из "Красной Шапочки" нечто, целиком соответствующее канонам романтизма - это архисложно. Так побаловались, и нормально:) Получился довольно воздушный и легкий стишок, где герои живут возвышенно, а пресловутый волк - беспринципный и гадкий элемент, подлежащий искоренению:)
> По поводу "Фауста" соглашусь, там если смотреть на определения, герой и вправду пришел к тому, что ничего путного не добился на нынешний момент своей жизни, несмотря на то, что и образование у него, и стараний много - конфликт личности и общества четко просматривается. Но до Гёте нам...:) Так что продолжаем баловаться плюшками, господа!:))))))


Наташик, я сказал тоже самое, но ... мягше))))):biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, что поделаешь, сухой академический язык, так что я не виноват :smile:
А упоминание о "Фаусте" у меня вызвало такие далекие воспоминания... У нас в школе был предмет "немецкая литература" классе в 6-7, мы там в подлиннике читали основные немецкие литературные памятники и произведения. Я кусок из "Фауста" до сих пор помню наизусть. Вот что значит советская школа с языковым уклоном, которая изначально была ориентирована на военных переводчиков, чуть ли не разведчиков... :smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Не, ребят, на самом деле, если речь идет о литературном направлении, то жесткого определения романтики не существует по сей день............................


Очень здравые мысли!  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
_Наташ, а что ты думаешь о романтике не как о литературном направлении?
Твои мысли? 
Я, например, считаю, что романтика рождает в людях дух отваги,
романтика придаёт человеку силы для путешествия по ту сторону обыденности,
романтика - это могучая пружина в человеческой душе, толкающая на великие свершения...
Ну вот это основное для меня в романтике, хотя там...много всего :smile:_

----------


## NataG

*Skade*, наверное, романтичный человек для меня - это некто живущий "возвышенно", хотя, может быть, и не постоянно. Человек, способный на спонтанные порывы и красивые поступки, создающий красивые вымышленные миры, может быть, не всегда приспособленный к повседеневной жизни, часто непонятый окружающими. Или же это тонко чувствующий, ранимый, где-то даже гиперэмоциональный человек.
Хотя, как говорится, все мы немного романтики, потому что хотя бы раз в жизни сотворили нечто этакое :smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*NataG*,вау, я сразу одного человека вспомнила,который точно подходит под это описание! :Ok:  :flower: 
Значит я правильно оценила)))

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia Andreevna*, :smile:

----------


## PAN

> наверное, романтичный человек для меня - это некто живущий "возвышенно", хотя, может быть, и не постоянно. Человек, способный на спонтанные порывы и красивые поступки, создающий красивые вымышленные миры, может быть, не всегда приспособленный к повседеневной жизни, часто непонятый окружающими.


Хорошо, что врачи нас не слышат... Диагноз поставили бы в три секунды...:biggrin:
Однажды препод по философии убедительно объяснял суть понятия "счастье" и "счастливый человек"... Чем больше слушали, тем больше убеждались, что он рассказывает нас об основных симтомах шизофрении... Когда поделились  с преподом своими мыслями - тот охотно согласился...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

> Диагноз поставили бы в три секунды... :)


Так большинству людей можно ставить тот или иной диагноз из области психиатрии, кому-то попроще, кому-то пожёстче))) Куда ни глянь, то параноидальный шизоид, то истероид какой-нибудь) при этом абсолютно нормальные люди, к жизни приспособленные, успешные в карьере и личных отношениях)))
А состояние счастья однозначно откуда-то из области прикладной психиатрии, ты, Паша, представь себе субъекта, который счастлив в течение длительного времени)))) Очень на психа похоже получится))))

----------


## Лев

> Однажды препод по философии убедительно объяснял суть понятия "счастье" и "счастливый человек"... Чем больше слушали, тем больше убеждались, что он рассказывает нас об основных симтомах шизофрении...


Известный польский психиатр Збигнев Кемпиньский в своей книге о шизофрении пишет: на самом деле даже врач-психиатр не может и не имеет права поставить такой диагноз - очень интересная книга.



> А состояние счастья однозначно откуда-то из области прикладной психиатрии,


Явлется ли состояние шизофреника, который твердит, что его хотят отравить, счастьем?

----------


## PAN

> Явлется ли состояние шизофреника, который твердит, что его хотят отравить, счастьем?


Это параноик... :Aga:  А у шизофреника искаженное восприятие действительности... Как, впрочем, и у всех остальных, только они этот факт более удачно скрывают.....


За нас, слегка шизоидных и эпилептоидных... :br: , ибо творить в механическом состоянии "нормы" невозможно по определению...

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
*NataG*,
 :flower: ...
*Лев*,
 :br: ...

----------


## aigul

> За нас, слегка шизоидных и эпилептоидных..., ибо творить в механическом состоянии "нормы" невозможно по определению...


Можно и присоединюсь! :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, действительно, шизофреники часто бывают людьми чуток за гранью гениальности, и очень много свидетельств о том, что люди с мировыми именами были близки к этому состоянию. А вот о мании преследования я не слышала.

*aigul*, *PAN*,  :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*NataG*,спасибки !
Да действительно, человеку с нормальным восприятием реальности просто не под силу создавать гениальные вещи! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,
 Радуешь показыванием глаз... :flower: 

Отработал день,
Убаюкал ночь...
О высоком - лень...
Улетаю прочь...
:biggrin:...

----------


## oskar_65

"Я,Божьей милостью,Король,
Повелеваю Вам!.."
- Кхе-кхе... Коллега,кто он?
Подзабылось...
- "Бонапарт!" Палата шесть.
А тот,второй в углу,
"Малевич".
Квадрат всё чертит на стене.
- А третий,что стучит по стОлу?
- "Рахманинов". Играет он.
На фортепиано или на рояле,
О том я не осведомлён.
- Четвёртый что ж,всё так-же в спячке
Проводит сутки напролёт?
- Зима. А он медведь матёрый.
Вон сразу три перста сосёт...
- А что же тот всё время ищет?
- А правду. И вот-вот найдёт.
В глазах его я Нечто вижу,
Так фокстерьер лису берёт...
- Ну что ж,леченье,знать,на пользу.
Всем,кроме только медведЯ,
Пожалуй,увеличьте дозу,
И вот ещё... лишь для меня...
Прошу,коллега,непременно
Дознайтесь,что за инструмент
"Рахманинова" вдохновляет.
Для дочери хочу.Презент.

----------


## NataG

*PAN*,  :Oj: 

*oskar_65*, живая картинка :smile:

----------


## oskar_65

> живая картинка


Сорри. :Tu: 
Получилось,как говорят:"Не совсемвтустепь"...

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, не почему не в ту? По мотивам, так сказать :wink:

----------


## oskar_65

Кажется,предполагалась серьёзная полемика...

----------


## yozhik67

> Человек, способный на спонтанные порывы и красивые поступки, создающий красивые вымышленные миры, может быть, не всегда приспособленный к повседеневной жизни, часто непонятый окружающими. Или же это тонко чувствующий, ранимый, где-то даже гиперэмоциональный человек.


Поверьте старому ёжику - от таких людей (особенно мужчин) надо держаться подальше.

----------


## NataG

*yozhik67*, ну, почему же, собственно, непременно "надо"?:))) К примеру... мне, женщине самостоятельной, реализовавшейся, обеспеченной и со всех сторон утомленной жизнеными реалиями, не хватает вот как раз такого романтика для чтения стихов под луной и других всяких романтических вещей? И зачем тогда подальше держаться? Пуркуа бы не па заиметь такого приятеля?))))) Или я нежная и восторженная барышня, которой твердо стоящий на ногах и уверенный в себе кавалер кажется мужланом и вообще - тогда я буду от такого же нежного, как я, вьюноша в восторге. Разве нет?)))))

----------


## Лев

*NataG*,
 :smile: :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*NataG*, :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Ох,как я люблю настоящих романтиков,которые делают красивые, необдуманные, неожиданные  поступки!!!
Пусть даже кто-то их считает больными )))))))))))

----------


## Skadi

> Ох,как я люблю настоящих романтиков,которые делают красивые, необдуманные, неожиданные  поступки!!!
> Пусть даже кто-то их считает больными )))))))))))


_Невольно вспоминаются слова Ипполита из небезызвестного фильма:
"...в нас исчез дух авантюризма...мы перестали лазить в окна к любимым женщинам..." :wink:_

----------


## oskar_65

> К примеру... мне, женщине самостоятельной, реализовавшейся, обеспеченной





> Невольно вспоминаются слова  из небезызвестного фильма


_"С таким счастьем и на свободе?"
_:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> "С таким счастьем и на свободе?"


_Оскар, соскучились по Вашим стихам! :smile:_

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
Тетрадка закончилась... я всё по-старинке... бумагу мараю...

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> Тетрадка закончилась... я всё по-старинке... бумагу мараю...


_Когда одолевает вдохновение, можно писать и на...обоях или на клочке газеты...
Но в те моменты, когда одолевает...:rolleyes:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Тетрадка закончилась... я всё по-старинке... бумагу мараю...


 


> Когда одолевает вдохновение, можно писать и на...обоях или на клочке газеты...


*oskar_65*,а сообразительность и смекалка??? :biggrin:
Неповерю,что у вас туалета нет,а там такие запасы бумаги, писать не переписать...:biggrin:

----------


## oskar_65

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Ну-ка брысь отсель,флудолюбы!..:mad::biggrin:
*NataG*,
Прости нас,Натали,нафулюганили здесь.:rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia Andreevna,
> Ну-ка брысь отсель,флудолюбы!..


Ой,уже убежала...Наташа  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Пуркуа бы не па


Наташа... :Ok: ...:biggrin:... :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> К примеру... мне, женщине самостоятельной, реализовавшейся, обеспеченной и со всех сторон утомленной жизнеными реалиями, не хватает вот как раз такого романтика для чтения стихов под луной и других всяких романтических вещей? И зачем тогда подальше держаться? Пуркуа бы не па заиметь такого приятеля?)))))


Т.е. романтик нужен не для жизни, а так... от скуки? А если самостоятельный, реализовавшийся, обеспеченный мужчина не извращается в гиперэмоциях, а просто говорит "люблю", то он не романтик?

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

*yozhik67*

Меня всю жизнь тянуло на  поступки, от которых себе и окружающим становиться хорошо. Постепенно идеи воплощались в жизнь и в воплощаются по сей день,  мир вокруг становиться немного красочней интересней и ярче. 

Хочется поделиться такими идеями , поступками, ну на крайность сценарием со всеми, и научиться у других единомышленников.

Разве это не прекрасно сидеть  на крыше дома, смотреть на звезды, наслаждаться огнями ночного города, и ощущать как вокруг останавливается время.
[IMG]http://*********ru/446126.jpg[/IMG]
Чувствовать каждое прикосновение ветра...
[IMG]http://*********ru/444078.jpg[/IMG]
Видеть то что раньше не замечал....
[IMG]http://*********ru/449198.jpg[/IMG]
Наслаждаться моментом и чувствовать ощущение жизни вместе с тем кто рядом...
[IMG]http://*********ru/448174.jpg[/IMG]


Я романтик. Простой, самый обыкновенный романтик.


...небо пастельно-зеленого цвета - это моя жизнь. Но я не наркоман и не псих. Я человек. Может статься - самый нормальный из живущих.

Я был ребенком. Реальность иных границ была мне доступна, и я был доступен ей. Я писал, еще не зная букв, я пел, не умея еще говорить.
Я любил. Не зная еще, что это такое.

Я был пианистом. Иглу творения я вводил в вашу жизнь и наполнял ее темным сладостно-тягучим ощущением живой грусти. Пальцами я соединял блюз ваших душ с непрозрачным воздухом, которым вы дышите, посредствам оживленных черно-белых полосок клавиатуры рояля. И вы нелепо восторгались содроганиям этого воздуха, не в силах понять их природу.

Я был программистом. В сухих, в безликих строках кода я видел блеск огней нездешних миров, я слышал запахи прекрасных и ужасных вещей, которым нет названия в ваших языках. Я не делал разницы между нулями и единицами, хоть это и не было для меня сложностью, - я просто писал, менял и творил. А вы использовали мои миры по единственно доступному вам их назначению и извлекали из этого единственно доступную вам выгоду.

Я был стихотворцем. Я брал знакомые вам буквы и складывал из них новые слова, строки, смыслы и сути. Вы читали слова и искали в них смысл, которого там не было. Вы находили его. И делали выводы. И вам ни разу не пришлось угадать.

Я ходил под дождем. Я открывал ему неизвестные никому тайны своего сознания, и он указывал мне на них. Я говорил с ветром. И ветер отвечал мне. Я чувствовал запах каждого оттенка заката, а он - каждый оттенок моего запаха... Вы же кутались в одежды и проходили мимо.

Вы смотрели кино. Вы снимались в нем. Вы спорили с режиссером. Я видел все это во снах и усмехался вашим потугам менять реальность в материи.

Вы влюблялись в тела. Вы занимались сексом с телами. Вам казалось, что ваши тела думают. И вы верили, что движения ваших тел рождают новые мысли. Я же воссоединял мысли с чувствами и видел не ваши волосатые оболочки, но ваши души.

Пока вы решали дифференциальные уравнения на бумаге, я складывал и вычитал... в душе. И к моменту, когда вы нашли первую сотню из бесконечности корней вашего уравнения, я научился видеть вещи изнутри. Ведь то, чего нет в человеке, не будет существовать вне его - в плоской реальности тел.

Вы хотели понимать все, всматриваясь глазами в тела... А я понимал. Чувствуя нутром куда больше, чем нарисованные картинки лиц и ….иц. Тогда я стал слышать осколки ваших душ.
Лучше бы я был глухим.

Из моих колонок играл и блюз, и рэп. Я матерился искуссно -- терминами музыки, химии, программирования. Вы слышали мои слова и видели мое лицо. И вы делали выводы. Но вы не слышали моей души и не видели моих глаз. И вам ни разу не удалось угадать.

Вы смотрели на женщину. Оценивали размер груди и длину ног. Но вы не пытались вслушаться в ее голос, вы не знали единственного - присущего только одной - аромата ее волос. Волшебного, пьянящего аромата.

Вы смеялись, когда вашему телу было смешно, потому что в таких случаях принято смеяться. Вы плакали, когда вашему телу делалось больно, потому что при этом положено плакать. Но вы не умели ни смеяться, ни плакать - ведь вы были мертвы с рождения.

Вы говорили - мы живем. Но вы не могли знать, как это.

Вы говорили - ты сумасшедший. И вы не могли сказать иного. Ведь ваши тела не отличали карбюратор от метеорита.

Вы гнали меня и считали, что делаете мне больно. Но больно было только моему телу. И я не выживал. Я умирал, умирал сотни раз. Но был живым. Может статься, самым живым из живущих...

Кто я? Человек, горстка мыслей и электронов...

Я романтик. Простой, самый обыкновенный романтик.

----------


## Skadi

_Когда глаза жжёт свет, когда электрические лампы надоедают, как хроническая болезнь, начинаешь тосковать по свечам и запаху воска...
Тесные венецианские часовни, запах каналов, напевы Чимарозо и чугунные фонари над стёртыми порогами - это век свечей...
Мелодия Моцарта тонка, как говор старой Вены. Язычки свечей дрожат на красных клавикордах. Как шёпот около исповедален, внезапно затихают струны...торжественные напевы, глаза венецианских мадонн, осенние огни в воде каналов - обо всём этом, старом, как прабабушкины кружева, рассказывала скрипка...

Разве такие строки может написать человек - не романтик? :rolleyes:_

----------


## yozhik67

*Angel_of_Dark*,
Спасибо, очень красиво написано!




> Разве такие строки может написать человек - не романтик?


Ну, умеючи можно написать что угодно. Но неужели все действительно считают, что нельзя сочетать здравое отношение к жизни и романтизм?

----------


## Skadi

> Но неужели ... нельзя сочетать здравое отношение к жизни и романтизм?


_Ммм...смотря что входит в здравое отношение к жизни... 
всё зависит от человека. Думаю, можно :smile:_

----------


## Angel_of_Dark

> Спасибо, очень красиво написано!


САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ – ПОНЯТЬ  САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Ну, *умеючи* можно написать *что угодно*.


Что бы написать умеючи, надо что бы это "умеючи" поселилось в твоей душе и подсознании!
А писать *что угодно*, для этого не надо иметь душу и сердце!

*Добавлено через 55 минут*



> обеспеченный мужчина не извращается в гиперэмоциях, а просто говорит "люблю", то он не романтик?


Если он это говорит лепестками роз, выложенными перед окном любимой или с чашечкой кофе для любимой, в утренней заре, а не брошенной фразой в след уходящей на работу женщине.
В этом и отличаются красивые поступки от сухих слов.
Всё должно быть красиво и мило.

----------


## Skadi

_...можно не просто говорить, а ласкать слова...и тогда они подарят нам мгновения прекрасного, 
которое всегда будет волновать сердце, заставляя его трепетать от счастья встречи с чем-то 
неуловимо-таинственным...
...В раковине шумел отдалённый прибой. Её взяли из моря, она скучает по морю и всё шумит, 
как волна...Каждый томится по своему морю, которое помнит сердце..._

----------


## yozhik67

> Если он это говорит лепестками роз, выложенными перед окном любимой или с чашечкой кофе для любимой, в утренней заре, а не брошенной фразой в след уходящей на работу женщине.
> В этом и отличаются красивые поступки от сухих слов.
> Всё должно быть красиво и мило.





> ...можно не просто говорить, а ласкать слова...и тогда они подарят нам мгновения прекрасного, 
> которое всегда будет волновать сердце, заставляя его трепетать от счастья встречи с чем-то 
> неуловимо-таинственным...
> ...В раковине шумел отдалённый прибой. Её взяли из моря, она скучает по морю и всё шумит, 
> как волна...Каждый томится по своему морю, которое помнит сердце...


Девчонки, всё - сдаюсь!!!!!!!! Ёжики умеют писать только так:

Пусть действительно в мире всё так гибельно тонко,
Но есть вещи, которые никогда не уйдут,
Пока тонкие ноздри ловят запахи мокко,
Пока тонкие губы ловят вкус других губ,
Пока тонкие пальцы теребят нервно локон,
Пока тонкие платья ждут, когда их сорвут…

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть действительно в мире всё так гибельно тонко,
> Но есть вещи, которые никогда не уйдут,
> Пока *тонкие* *ноздри* ловят запахи мокко,
> Пока *тонкие губы* ловят вкус других губ,
> Пока *тонкие пальцы* теребят нервно локон,
> Пока *тонкие платья* ждут, когда их сорвут…


_В виду мы имеем ту тонкость, как свойство,
Но не визуально, а в чувствах устройство -
Глаз видит цветка тонкий стебель, бутон,
А в центре бутона - таинственный звон!
Его не пощупаем пальцами, взглядом,
Лишь сердце наполнится чувств водопадом 

У романтиков - так :wink:_

----------


## NataG

> А если самостоятельный, реализовавшийся, обеспеченный мужчина не извращается в гиперэмоциях, а просто говорит "люблю", то он не романтик?


Не романтик. Если мы говорим о романтизме в нормальной степени его проявления. А то, о чем вы говорите, это нормальные эмоции для человека. Кстати, попугайчика тоже можно научить "люблю", но он ведь не станет от этого романтиком:)
Подарить красивый вечер или букет, посидеть на крыше под звездами, вытворить пару безумств, желать сделать жизнь красивее, а людей счастливее - это, как ни странно, тоже норма, потому что человек не может без эмоций и бессознательно стремится видеть, хотеть, созерцать, созидать прекрасное.

И совсем не надо носить розовый шарфик, черное пальтишко и заливаться слезами при каждом удобном случае (это я о неоромантиках, которые эмо:)))))), чтобы доказать наличие у тебя души и всего, присущего душевным и хорошим человекам, способным чувствовать.

Хотя справедливости ради надо сказать, что я толкую о классическом понятии))) В наш безумный век нередко можно услышать:
- Да ты что? Букет вчера принес? Просто так? Да он у тебя ромааантик! А, может, изменяет он тебе, а?
:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Подарить красивый вечер или букет, посидеть на крыше под звездами, вытворить пару безумств, желать сделать жизнь красивее, а людей счастливее - это, как ни странно, тоже норма


_Если это и было нормой, то стало уже давным-давно похоронено под толстым слоем жизненной рутины для многих - как ни жаль, но факт..._ 



> ...человек не может без эмоций и бессознательно стремится видеть, хотеть, созерцать, созидать прекрасное


ах, как редки такие проявления в человеке, как редки в настоящее время, наше безумное, так быстро пролетающее время...:rolleyes:



> Хотя справедливости ради надо сказать, что я толкую о классическом понятии


_а вот с этим полностью согласна :smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Хотя справедливости ради надо сказать, что я толкую о классическом понятии)))


*NataG*, а мы с разных сторон её пытаемся обсудить, тема заинтриговала.:biggrin:

----------


## yozhik67

> Подарить красивый вечер или букет, посидеть на крыше под звездами, вытворить пару безумств, желать сделать жизнь красивее, а людей счастливее - это...*норма*, потому что *человек* не может без эмоций и бессознательно стремится видеть, хотеть, созерцать, созидать прекрасное.
> И совсем не надо носить розовый шарфик, черное пальтишко и заливаться слезами при каждом удобном случае... чтобы доказать наличие у тебя души и всего, присущего душевным и хорошим человекам, способным чувствовать.


Полностью согласен! Я именно это и имел ввиду - это должно быть присуще ЛЮБОМУ НОРМАЛЬНОМУ человеку. Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

_Почему-то вспомнились строки Паустовского:

"Не пристраивайтесь к жизни. 
Скитайтесь, будьте бродягами, пишите стихи, любите женщин, 
но обходите за два квартала солидных людей..." :smile:_

----------


## NataG

> ах, как редки такие проявления в человеке, как редки в настоящее время, наше безумное, так быстро пролетающее время...


А вот здесь я не согласна:) Стремление к прекрасному - это инстинкт, который невозможно в человеке задавить. Поэтому мы легко влюбляемся в красивых людей, стараемся окружить себя красивыми вещами, любим слушать красивую и правильную речь. Наделив человека этим инстинктом, природа позаботилась о том, чтобы мы не выродились, чтобы в своем стремлении к прекрасному естественным образом (и даже не зная об этом!) улучшали генетику в последующих поколениях. Иными словами, тяга к прекрасному в человеке - это движок естественного отбора, даже так:)
Так вот, если мы пойдем дальше в нашем обсуждении, то можно предположить, что романтик (не тот, который бунтарь в классическом литературном понимании, а тот, который сродни эмо:) утрирует свои страдания, демонстрирует эмоциональность и окружает себя различными романтическими атрибутами для того, чтобы сделать себя в глазах противоположного пола более привлекательным для естественного отбора... Как думаете, может такое быть?)

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как думаете, может такое быть?)


Наташа, сплошь и рядом  :Aga:  фантазёры :biggrin: тоже одна из стадий романтики.
Только речь шла о том, что противоположный пол стали редко делать красивые поступки.
Всё сухо, грубо и с навизной.

----------


## NataG

Вспомнила одну сцену из жизни. Мне однажды случилось стать свидетелем:)))))
Глубокая ночь, зима, очень тихо, идет пушистый снег, слышу довольного громкие голоса под окнами. Выглядываю. Двое юношей в спортивном и с ними девушка такая - под стать. Ладят на фонарный столб красное фанерное сердце с надписью "Котенок! Я тебя люблю!!!" Матерки такие веселенькие, ржание бодрое, работа кипит... Приладили. Жаль за ночь веревка от ветра ослабла и сердце сползло вниз по столбу.
Вот как? Романтика или естественный отбор?:)

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*Anastasia Andreevna*, а надо признаться, что сейчас значительно меньше стало настоящих, "самовыдуманных" знаков внимания, тех, что по велению души. Появилась же целая индустрия, которая обеспечивает и мужчин, и женщин открытками, сувенирами, идеями, подарками и т. п. Самые нестойкие сдулись. Купил медведя, который читает Пушкина любимой, и всем хорошо:) И Пушкину, и медведю:)

----------


## Skadi

> Так вот, если мы пойдем дальше в нашем обсуждении, то можно предположить, что романтик (не тот, который бунтарь в классическом литературном понимании, а тот, который сродни эмо:) утрирует свои страдания, демонстрирует эмоциональность и окружает себя различными романтическими атрибутами для того, чтобы сделать себя в глазах противоположного пола более привлекательным для естественного отбора... Как думаете, может такое быть?)


_Вообще-то, это больше свойственно женским представителям рода человеческого :smile:
Понятие "прекрасного" (или красивого) каждому видится по-своему: для одного красиво то, что для другого просто симпатично, а для третьего - так и вообще средненько. Однако, есть как бы общий тип красоты (если брать внешность человека) - но это уже совсем редкие экземпляры..._

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Романтика или естественный отбор?:)


Пьяная пародия.:biggrin: котёнка жалко )))))))

Повстречалась с Диогеном,
Съела книги все, без хрена.
Кормит нас теперь философ,
И к Наташе нет вопросов...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*Skade*, почему? Я вот о чем говорю: допустим, компенсирующий недостаток мускулов юноша, знает наизусть всего Бродского, Филатова и 2 тома энциклопедии. Он учил. Неужели женщину он хотя бы не заинтригует? Вот и получается, что против атлета он вполне конкурентен:) Хотя изначально - нет.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*NataG*,так в этом и отличается зануда, который вызубрил инциклопедию от романтика, который может без слов покарить своими поступками. :Aga:  хотя это диалог с Олей, я помолчу.

----------


## Skadi

> Skade, почему? Я вот о чем говорю: допустим, компенсирующий недостаток мускулов юноша, знает наизусть всего Бродского, Филатова и 2 тома энциклопедии. Он учил. Неужели женщину он хотя бы не заинтригует?


_Интрига в самом начале великолепна! удержать бы интерес...той женщины - это посложнее будет :smile: если только женщина, влюбившись в самом начале в этого юношу, не восполнит потом сама своим интеллектом 
и романтическим складом души процесс развития их отношений, предоставив юноше параллельно в это же время просто поиграть мускулами ... ну или хотя бы тем, что их напоминает :wink:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Появилась же целая индустрия, которая обеспечивает и мужчин, и женщин открытками, сувенирами, идеями, подарками и т. п. Самые нестойкие сдулись. Купил медведя, который читает Пушкина любимой, и всем хорошо:) И Пушкину, и медведю:)


Так ведь и раньше были открытки,сувениры,музыкальные шкатулки, была только цена другая. Одно дело привести в магазин и сказать:-Выбирай что хочется,-вытащив из широких штанин бумажник и совсем другое впечатление,когда просыпаешся, а у тебя вся кровать в тропических бабочках, как это необычно и приятно и не важно сколько это стоит и то,что это не надеть на палец или шею.

----------


## NataG

*Anastasia Andreevna*, не обязательно зануда. Я условно говорю по двух павлинов. У одного хвост красный, у другого - зеленый. Один умеет стихами даму обаять, а другой на вид и наощупь приятен. У них изначально получаются практически равные шансы. А дальше, как они смогут поддерживать интерес. 
*Skade*, Мне кажется, если есть обоюдный интерес и любовь, то там уже поступки диктует не только разум, уже проще почувствовать человека и сделать так, чтобы было приятно.




> Так ведь и раньше были открытки,сувениры...


По мне так и кошелек достать, и бабочки - всё это вещи материальные, просто у них разная эмоциональная окраска. И главное ведь угадать. Если я вообще спросонья от этих бабочек инфаркт получу или боюсь насекомых? Или ненавижу бабочек, а мадагаскарских тараканов люблю? просто он не знал, не спрашивал, а у девушек не принято любить тараканов:) 
Мне вот как-то груша приснилась среди зимы. Желтая и южная. А мне ее угадали случайно. И это было счастье. Хотя, казалось бы, груш купить - это почти пошлось. А так совпало и было клево:)

----------


## Skadi

> Skade, Мне кажется, если есть обоюдный интерес и любовь, то там уже поступки диктует не только разум, уже проще почувствовать человека и сделать так, чтобы было приятно.


_Ну это и понятно :smile: однако, не всегда же любовь с первого взгляда - чаще бывает, что потрудиться надо, чтобы влюбить в себя, а потом уже проще, конечно :wink:_




> Я условно говорю по двух павлинов. У одного хвост красный, у другого - зеленый. Один умеет стихами даму обаять, а другой на вид и наощупь приятен. У них изначально получаются практически равные шансы. А дальше, как они смогут поддерживать интерес.


_Если, конечно, павлинам попались женщины, реагирующие именно на соответствующий цвет ;)_

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*NataG*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
_Девочки, спасибо за замечательное общение! я спать :smile: _

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*NataG*,*Skade*,а можно два в одном? Заверните мне одного.:biggrin:



> По мне так и кошелек достать, и бабочки - всё это вещи материальные,


К каждому человеку нужен свой подход и свои критерии. :Aga: 
Купить груши тоже к материальным относится, а вот достать ночью...хотя и ночью работают магазины.
Главное это приятно удивить.



> любить тараканов:)


Фууууууууууу,бяяяяяяяяя....kuku ужассссссс!!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

> NataG,Skade,а можно ... Заверните мне одного


_Встречная просьба - тебе :rolleyes::smile:
Завернуть бы того, одного ... и отплыть бы....:smile:_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Завернуть бы того, одного ... и отплыть бы....


Это ещё куда? :eek:

----------


## NataG

Я уже в 4 утра начинаю терять нить разговора:) Ушла спать, спасибо и спокойной ночи!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Сладких снов и мне пора  :Aga:  приятно было пообщаться.

----------


## yozhik67

Эх, хотел было ещё поупираться-поспорить, как вдруг откуда-то: 
ёжик, а кто исписывал стихами стены и пол длиннющего коридора в общежитии,
кто мотался в Москву за цветами, 
кто променял несколько месяцев безбедного студенческого существования на      неделю в Прибалтике с малознакомой (на тот момент) девушкой,
кто... кто.... кто....
А это, наконец, чьё (пусть и написано давно)?

Тихо-тихо день апрельский
Приближается к закату,
Унося с собою песню
Очень модную когда-то.
Подпевая, ты всё смотришь
На букет среди посуды
И никак понять не можешь,
Кто прислал такое чудо.
Он стоит - немного лишний -
Меж остатков угощенья
И, пожалуй, слишком пышный
Для простого подношенья.
Что-то чудится в движеньи
Чуть раскрывшихся бутонов,
Словно прячется смущенье
В тихой череде поклонов.
И незваное желанье
Возникает в твоих мыслях - 
Чтоб наполнилось дыханье
Ароматом мокрых листьев,
Чтоб почувствовать губами,
Ожиданья не испортив,
Поцелуй, что дан цветами
От живущего напротив.

----------


## Skadi

> ... исписывал стихами стены и пол длиннющего коридора в общежитии...


_Был и Ёжик когда-то влюблён,
Подружился с поэзией он,
Общежитские стены и пол
На себе испытали love all :wink: 
_

----------


## yozhik67

Я каждый раз по-разному любил – 
Самим собой так легче оставаться.
И слов любви не всем я говорил,
Предчувствуя, что скоро расставаться.

----------


## Skadi

> И слов любви не всем я говорил


_Он не похож на рыцаря скупого,
Но, тем не менее, скупым был на слова.
Любили ль женщины его, такого -
Которых покидал, начав едва? :rolleyes:_

----------


## oskar_65

*Skade*,
Тебя прошу я,Ольга,
Дай нам вздохнуть немного...

----------


## Лев

> Был и Ёжик когда-то влюблён,


Когда-то и Ёжика иголки торчали 
И Ежих по весне возбуждали.
Но время старит - иголки:frown: опали,
Но память не даёт царить печали:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

"Раньше были времена!
А теперь мгновения..."
"И торчало  :Ok:  с утра!
А теперь давление..."

Разговор такой вели
В джунглях на краю земли
Экзотические звери..
Но в такое кто поверит?
Ведь такого не бывает-
Царь зверей с ежом бухает!  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Но в такое кто поверит?
> Ведь такого не бывает-
> Царь зверей с ежом бухает!


В сказках, Ксана, всё бывает -
"Сказка ложь, да в ней намёк"...
Присказку кто забывает,
Не усвоит тот урок :Aga: :tongue:

----------


## yozhik67

> Любили ль женщины его, такого -
> Которых покидал, начав едва?





> Но время старит - иголки опали,


ЛЕВ и ЁЖ - для дам подарок,
Не мальчишки с плеером.
И стихи у них что надо,
И иголки веером.

----------


## Лев

> И иголки веером.


А иголки веером падают у ног,
Гриву львиную свою сохранить не смог:smile:

----------


## shoymama

> А иголки веером падают у ног,
> Гриву львиную свою сохранить не смог:smile:




Ну, не надо хмуриться - игл и гривы нет
Лев, все образуется: отрастет, срифмуется,
Станет, скомпонуется…
главное – все сбудется, коли ты – ПОЭТ!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

На счастье иль на беду
Дан тебе был небом...
Мне бы
Хранить Звезду...

Крылья сложил... И жду...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, красиво как...

----------


## PAN

Вздрагивал робко
И дергал плечами -
Чья-то коробка
Мне снится ночами...


...:biggrin:

*NataG*,
 Наташа... Давно не показывала лицо... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, я жду - а вдруг?... не только лицо показать удастся, а что-нибудь в письменном виде))))

----------


## PAN

> а вдруг?...


О!...:rolleyes:

Тогда не жди крупного Пегаса - приходи, привяжем крылышки котенку и начнем хулиганить по мелочам.....:biggrin: Строчки эдак по четыре...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, ага:)

Крылаааатые котята летят, летят, летяяяят:)))))

----------


## PAN

Перечитал... И грустно стало...
Давно здесь Муза не летала...

----------


## luudvig

_ 

Тихо-тихо день апрельский
Приближается к закату,
Унося с собою песню
Очень модную когда-то.
Подпевая, ты всё смотришь
На букет среди посуды
И никак понять не можешь,
Кто прислал такое чудо.
Он стоит - немного лишний -
Меж остатков угощенья
И, пожалуй, слишком пышный
Для простого подношенья.
Что-то чудится в движеньи
Чуть раскрывшихся бутонов,
Словно прячется смущенье
В тихой череде поклонов.
И незваное желанье
Возникает в твоих мыслях - 
Чтоб наполнилось дыханье
Ароматом мокрых листьев,
Чтоб почувствовать губами,
Ожиданья не испортив,
Поцелуй, что дан цветами
От живущего напротив.

_                      Привет всем. Стихи супер! БУКЕТ http://webfile.ru/3410018

----------


## NataG

Жаль, но ничем новым не могу порадовать... Из написанного раньше всем, чем могла, уже поделилась, остались только неуклюжие вирши, которые храню только из чистой сентиментальности:)))) У меня в последнее время слишком много прозы в прямом смысле - перевожу и пишу статьи. 
А вообще такие периоды у все бывают - бесстишие:) Свидетельства об этом хранят даже пыльные терадки, в которых я раньше писала:) Вот, нашла доказательства:) 

Все, что надо мной, рушится,
И даже стихи не пишутся,
А, может быть, мне кажется,
И жизнь как всегда движется?
Мне, может, просто мерещится,
Лишь дунуть – все улетучится,
А буря в стакане плещется,
И там утонуть не получится?..

На самом деле, я не написала стихов, да, но строчечки записываю иногда, так что материал-то накапливается. Думаю, что все не так безнадежно:)

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

ммм...почитала эти прекрасные странички...спасибо,Наташенька. Отлично пишешь...

----------


## PAN

> материал-то накапливается


Вселяет оптимизм...:biggrin:

Наташа... :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

> Все, что надо мной, рушится,
> И даже стихи не пишутся,
> А, может быть, мне кажется,
> И жизнь как всегда движется?
> Мне, может, просто мерещится,
> Лишь дунуть – все улетучится,
> А буря в стакане плещется,
> И там утонуть не получится?..


Наташа...  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Ловлю на счастье каждую звезду...
Проходят дни... Молюсь и жду.......

*NataG*,
 Наташа... Заходи показать глаза..:smile:

----------


## Дядя Вадя

> А вообще такие периоды у все бывают - бесстишие:) Свидетельства об этом хранят даже пыльные терадки, в которых я раньше писала:) Вот, нашла доказательства:)


Ну, слава Богу, Наталья, ты меня прям спасаешь от отчаяния, чесслово...
У меня этот период уже третий месяц... Но раз это у всех бывает - может оно и ничего?..

----------


## NataG

*Дядя Вадя*, у меня с конца декабря ничего. А до этого перерыв был года в три длиной. Не может быть, чтобы всегда достойно и неиссякаемым источником, скорее похоже на фонтан - явление прекрасное и сезонное))))

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*
*PAN*, я записываю мысли. Честно-честно)))

----------


## Skadi

> Не может быть, чтобы всегда достойно и неиссякаемым источником, скорее похоже на фонтан - явление прекрасное и сезонное))))


Мудро, Наташ :wink: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> я записываю мысли.


А я по прежнему жду...

----------


## PAN

Тикают часы на стенке
Ожидая часа, срока...
На уютные коленки
Шар прилёг... Не одиноко...

Наташа... :flower: ...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

:rolleyes:
Она пришла и вновь ушла, оставив смайлика ухмылку,
На новоселье нет стихов, по полу звон пустой бутылки...

----------


## PAN

> нет стихов


Всё ещё будет...

----------


## Black Lord

> Всё ещё будет...


Надеюсь, что это временное затишъе перед бурей.:smile:

----------


## PAN

К новостям за шагом шаг...
Тик-так, тик-так...

----------


## PAN

Я не знаю, как тебя зовут...
Просто жду, и брови хмурю строго...
Вереница дней, часов, минут
Капает... Осталось ждать немного...

 :flower:

----------


## PAN

Мне сказали, что уже "сдалась"...:biggrin:

Рифма в голову не лезет, хоть тресни...
Просто помолюсь.....

----------


## PAN

Ну вот и дождались...:biggrin:

Уважаемые жители уголка поэзии...

Сейчас получил сообщение, что вчера, 27 июля, наша "*NataG*", 
т.е. наша Наташа Годунова..... ровно в 10 часов 10 минут.....
РОДИЛА!!! ДЕВОЧКУ!!!...

Поздравления Маме, Папе и Доче!!!... :flower: ... :Pivo: ... :Connie 39: ..... :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Вот это да...
Это для Наташеньки и её доченьки :smile:*

[IMG]http://*********ru/777226.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Поздравляю Натальку с рождением дочечки! А  ее манюню с прибытием в этот мир!!!*
Это маме [IMG]http://s17.******info/7aa69dac83194fc69a0626e2ebac3057.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

*Наташенька, какая же ты счастливая!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/730125.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*NataG*,
*Поздравляю!!!*
***********************************
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/528124

----------


## smychok

Наташа, с пополнением в семье, и с надеждой в будущем, в нашем гостеприимном уголке!!!!!!! Прими мои поздравления от чистого сердца!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NataG

ВСЕМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!
Я ДУМАЮ, ЧТО ДОБРАЯ И СВЕТЛАЯ ЭНЕРГЕТИКА, ИСХОДИВШАЯ ВСЕ ЭТО ВРЕМЯ ОТ ВАС В МОЙ (А ТЕПЕРЬ УЖЕ В НАШ) АДРЕС, НЕСКАЗАННО МНЕ ПОМОГЛА. КАК ГОВОРИТСЯ, ВАШИМИ МОЛИТВАМИ...
Паша... !!
Пока вся в счастливых заботах: маленький человек - это абсолютно потрясающе, словами не выразить.
Надеюсь на более-менее скорое и органичное возвращение в наши ряды)))
Всех целую и обнимаю!
:smile:

----------


## PAN

Наташа... :flower: 




> Надеюсь на более-менее скорое и органичное возвращение в наши ряды)))


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/777329.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LenZ

Наташа! Поздравляю Вас с рождением дочки!!! Быть мамой - это самое замечательное, что только может произойти с женщиной!!!! Знаю это не по наслышке. Очень рада за Вас. Читала Ваши стихи, очень понравилось. У Вас неподражаемый стиль, не похожий на других. Свой стиль. Надеюсь скоро преобрести Ваш сборник. Почту за честь, если Вы посетите мою страничку. Скорой реабилитации! Здоровья Вам и дочке!

----------


## PAN

Сижу, курю...
Киваю сентябрю...
О лете вспоминаю...
И вновь киваю.........

----------


## Skadi

И через несколько минут
Девятки три изменят свой редут...
(09.09.09 г. - 10.09.09 г.) :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

Наташа, как дочка? :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Андрей Байрон*, растет дочка и требует все больше внимания)))) Если раньше требовалось только есть и спать, то теперь она начала "разговаривать" и хотеть, чтобы оба родителя развлекали)))

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташенька, привет, дорогая! как ты? как дочурка? :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

*Наташа, передай дочке от нас*  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/841416.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, все хорошо, спасибо! А еще хочется процитировать Игоря Иртеньева:

Прислонившись носом к стенке,
В темноте едва видны,
Спят брюнетки и шатенки,
Спят евреи и слоны.

Мне бы тоже, как слону, носом к стенке))) И хотя дочь, слава богу, спит по 6 часов подряд и ночью не будит, поспать все равно мечтается))))

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
*Kliakca*, спасибо! И вам  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

> Мне бы тоже, как слону, носом к стенке))) И хотя дочь, слава богу, спит по 6 часов подряд и ночью не будит, поспать все равно мечтается))))


Как я Вас понимаю, Наташа! Когда мой сынишка был совсем маленький, тоже было непроходящее желание поспать! Но всё равно, это самые прекрасные моменты!
Ещё раз поздравляю Вас с таким великолепным событием! Надеюсь, что скоро мы прочитаем Ваши новые прекрасные стихи.  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
 Наташ, у Елены Ильиной есть прекрасная книга о Гуле Королёвой. Когда мама подарила мне эту книгу в день окончания 4-го класса, я прочла название - "Чётвёртая высота", подумала (очень хорошо помню этот момент!) "Что за высота такая...интересно ли будет читать..." А потом перечитывала много-много раз эту книгу, учась уже и в старших классах, и даже позже. Потому многие строки запомнились наизусть. Гуля Королёва в детстве писала маленькие милые стихи...
Например, вот одно из них:

*"Что ты родименький,
Что ты, собачечка,
Что ты сидишь там в углу?
Скучно родименькой,
Скучно собачечке
Тихо сидеть там в углу.
Ну подойди, я тебя приласкаю...
Хлебушка нету в дому.
Вот засыпает мой миленький, маленький
В тихом своём уголку."*

Я читала эти стихи своей маленькой дочке, которая их просто обожала. Вот поговорили о твоей дочурке, вспомнилось...так тепло стало на душе! растите здоровенькими - обе kiss :flower:

----------


## PAN

*NataG*,

Наташа... :flower: 

Забегай.... показать глаза...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> *NataG*,
> 
> Наташа...
> 
> Забегай.... показать глаза...:biggrin:


 Можно бы и не только глаза, а ещё что-нибудь рифмованое о своём колобочке!!!
)))

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *smychok*, глаза - это проще всего) рифмованное... по ночам стали приходить какие-то куски и обрывки текста, может, оно?... а о колобочке не умею, у меня из всех слов только "люблю". Она недавно мне в ответ улыбаться начала, такая клёвая)

----------


## Лев

*NataG*,
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/528124  :smile: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> может, оно?...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Skadi

> а о колобочке ... у меня из всех слов только "люблю".


[IMG]http://*********ru/867811.jpg[/IMG]

:smile: :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Сообщение от NataG 
> может, оно?...


 А почему то, что обрывками приходит к тебе, как-то медленно доходит до нас???

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :)
*smychok*, так это же не стихи пока, а образы)
И вообще, надо подождать, чтобы получилось что-то неплохое, ведь так?)

----------


## Kliakca

> надо подождать, чтобы получилось что-то неплохое, ведь так?


Не только неплохое, а самое лучшее у тебя уже получилось, :Aga:  это красатулька твоя!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

Натусик, это тебе!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/910649.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Если раньше требовалось только есть и спать, то теперь она начала "разговаривать"


Наследственно, поэтесса!!! :Ok: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/914744.gif[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

*Kliakca*, супер! Спасибо)

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
*Андрей Байрон*, :)

----------


## NataG

:biggrin:
У них и буковки,
У них и точечки,
У них и муки есть!
А мне ни строчечки.
Все чинят перышки,
Всем славно дышится,
А мне не пишется,
Совсем не пишется.
Эх, рано утречком,
После зарядочки,
Съем карандашик свой,
Сгрызу тетрадочку.
:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Давно пора писать
И карандашик грызть,
Ведь мы устали ждать!
Ну что нам, волком выть?

Тетрадь!
Ещё тетрадь...
И блок карандашей...
Мы все готовы ждать 
С улыбкой до ушей!

----------


## Kliakca

> У них и буковки,
> У них и точечки,
> У них и муки есть!
> А мне ни строчечки.


У ней есть пуговки,
Глазёнки махоньки,
В носу две дырочки,
В штаны накаканьки.
А губки милые
Мне улыбаются,
Какие там стихи,
Штаны стираются.
И карандаш из рук,
Вновь не слогается,
Ведь ангелочек мой
Восне брыкается.
Не рвите душу мне,
Сварите кашицу,
А я пойду пока,
Для вас накрашуся...
:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## PAN

> У них и буковки,
> У них и точечки,


С почином... :flower: ...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, да ладно, где тут)))

----------


## aleksliap

В одной из трущоб города Чикаго,
Где жизнь далеко не сказка
Открылся бордель для несчастных поэтов,
Нуждающихся в женской ласке…

Плата за вход – сонет Шекспира,
Стихи поэта Омара Хайяма,
Можно сыграть Чатоногу- Чучу,
Даже изобразить обезьяну…

В борделе работает группа женщин
Немножко странных с первого взгляда,
Одетых в какие-то яркие вещи
Из магазина второго разряда…

Толстуха Кэт с деревянной ногою,
Блондинка Бетти с искусственным глазом,
Еще трансвестит Бартоломео,
Когда-то работавший водолазом… 

Под окнами дома толкутся зеваки,
Послушать поэтов, одержимых страстью
И никогда там не было драки,
Сплошные – МЕРСИ, постоянные – ЗДРАСТЕ…

Звучат сонеты, звенят монеты
Наградой, падая на мостовую…
И гордо кланяются поэты
Блондинка Бетти их в лоб целует

Толстуха Кэт прижимает к сердцу
Букет цветов, упавший с балкона…
Звучат стихи, доносится скерцо
До Нью – Орлеана  и  Вашингтона…

А если когда-то кровать и скрипнет,
То все мы люди, все человеки
Хоть не хватает ноги или глаза,
Нуждаемся в слове и чахнем без ласки…

----------


## Лев

> В одной из трущоб города Чикаго,


Браво! Открывай свою тему - это нетрудно...

----------


## PAN

> Открывай свою тему





> Плата за вход – сонет Шекспира,


:biggrin:...

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташенька, как вы там? :smile: :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, все хорошо, растет - завтра 3 месяца)))) Переворачивается на живот и вертит головой по сторонам, сосет кулаки и оранжевую резиновую собаку, по утрам веселится со страшной силой, аж взвизгивает от восторга (и почему младенцы выбирают для повышенной активности утро?), делает попытки ползать - собирает попу в горстку и подтягивает к животу ноги, а потом рычит и пытается оттолкнуться - все коленки шершавые)))) Совсем уже большой человек)

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташенька, как ты замечательно нарисовала картинку - тут же всё вспомнилось, когда моя Галинка была такой же )))) Ты спрашиваешь, почему утро? Я задавала себе такой же вопрос в то время ))) Так любила (и люблю, но чаще не получается) спать по утрам, а тут под боком - разговор маленького комочка "вслух с самой собой" ... такой "милый аккомпанемент утренний" маме - своеобразный будильник :rolleyes: Хорошо-то как - растёт человечек! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> завтра 3 месяца))))


Как, уже??? :Vah:  Ой, большая уже!!! :Ok:

----------


## NataG

*Kliakca*, да уж, между только что родившимся и трехмесячным такая огромнущая разница, что и не ожидаешь)

----------


## PAN

Улыбка,
Взгляд...
Три точки в ряд...
Ты как?
Глаза уже горят???
Рад... :flower:

----------


## smychok

Наташ, ну что тебе сказать??? Терпения тебе))))  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Мы с тобой!!!

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, *Skadi*, *Kliakca*, *smychok* *и все-все-все!* *Друзья!* Вы захОдите сюда, несмотря на то, что за последние несколько месяцев здесь ничего не сочинялось. И мне тепло. От слов ваших и улыбок, от сюрпризов стихотворных и художественных тепло. Спасибо.

* * *
Всё в плену октября – захватило и вряд ли отпустит,
Разбегись и лети вместе с ветром, и небом дыши.
Где-то справа заноет, зажато в тисках желтой грусти –
Я сезонный больной – у меня обостренье души.

Небо в лужах лежит – оступиться, шагнуть в бесконечность,
И поплыть, и не сесть никогда в этих лужах на мель,
И в заброшенном парке на мокрой скамейке беспечно
Пить пропитанный листьями воздух, как пряный коктейль.

Осень краски смешала – художник в безумном угаре,
Всю палитру на холст! Ничего не жалеть, уходя!
На афишах повсюду: «…в сегодняшнем репертуаре
Светомузыка листьев под медленный танец дождя».

----------


## tamara rabe

Талантливо! Красиво! :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*NataG*,
 Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Всё в плену октября – захватило и вряд ли отпустит,
> Разбегись и лети вместе с ветром, и небом дыши.
> Где-то справа заноет, зажато в тисках желтой грусти –
> Я сезонный больной – у меня обостренье души.
> 
> Небо в лужах лежит – оступиться, шагнуть в бесконечность,
> И поплыть, и не сесть никогда в этих лужах на мель,
> И в заброшенном парке на мокрой скамейке беспечно
> Пить пропитанный листьями воздух, как пряный коктейль.


[IMG]http://*********org/8356.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

> От слов ваших и улыбок, от сюрпризов стихотворных и художественных тепло. Спасибо.


А это ей оригами японское, пусть играет и развивается!

[IMG]http://*********org/52419.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/49347.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

*NataG*,



> Вы захОдите сюда, несмотря на то, что за последние несколько месяцев здесь ничего не сочинялось.


 Мы верили...
А судя по последнему творению - не напрасно!!!!

----------


## LenZ

> Всё в плену октября – захватило и вряд ли отпустит,


Красиво! Здорово! Здоровья Вам и дочке!

----------


## PAN

> Всё в плену октября


Наташа... :Aga: 
Значит и меня скоро достанет стихослагательное настроение...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, :smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> растет - завтра 3 месяца))))


Время бежит и нет ему преграды... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Андрей Байрон*, :smile:

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташ, как дочурка? как её зовут? (этот вопрос странен, наверное, ведь, она носит своё имя уже целых три месяца) :smile: :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, имя носит 2 месяца, месяц мы спорили))) Зовут Дашей)

----------


## Kliakca

Наташа, приветик Дарьяне!!!:smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/27545.png[/IMG]

----------


## Ольвия

> имя носит 2 месяца, месяц мы спорили)))


:biggrin:
У меня было то же.... Когда готовились к появлению наследника, договорились с мужем, что будет Андрей (так наших дедов звали). Когда родила и увидела - Илья и всё!!!!!! НА меня как накинулись все, пришлось отступить (правда я только с неделю выдержала оборону.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Зовут Дашей)


Чудесно! :smile:



> месяц мы спорили)))


А я сразу поняла - если родится сын, назову Артёмом. Так и случилось - мне повезло, со мной никто не спорил :rolleyes:
Дочь носит имя моей мамы ...

----------


## PAN

> месяц мы спорили)))


:biggrin:...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, тебе смешно))) Ой, ребятушки, тут такой был цирк с конями. Катя против Даши) Родилась, смотрю, ну Даша. Катя точно нет. Потом она начала меняться, и мне стало казаться, что не Даша. Но и не Катя. Чуть не Александра и еще бог знает кто. Потом снова вроде Даша. А уже пора ребенка наконец наречь и выправить ему документ! Муж давай бумажки писать с "Дашей" и "Катей". Куда потянется. Хитрый младенец махал рукам и зацепил "Дашу", мужу показалось мало, опять давай бумажки дитю совать. В итоге она сделала тресь ручонкой по "Даше" и печальный, но патологически честный муж отступился, записал Дашей) А в быту она у нас, стыдно сказать, называется еще и кошачьим именем в вариациях: Мура, Мурьян, Дарьян-мурьян... Кошмар, короче. Вот вырастет ребенок и даст нам по шапке. А то как в анекдоте:
- Мальчик, тебя как зовут?
- Мурзик...
- А почему так?!
- Мама с папой котенка хотели...
:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Вот вырастет ребенок и даст нам по шапке.


Ага, в благодарность родителям своим купит по норковой шапке))) :flower:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, купит по шапке и кааак даст по ним))) у меня сестра, когда была маленькая, надевала мою норковую шапку "корона" (может, кто помнит, такие шапки высокие, почти как у бояр)))))))), мое пальто, оно ей было в пол, а рукава болтались, и пела "Мои мысли мои скакуны". Скакала и болтала этими рукавами. Вспомнилось почему-то)))))))))

----------


## tamara rabe

Дарёнка! :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

*NataG*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташ, как Дашуля? Чему она научилась за это время? Расскажи - очень интересно  :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, растет человек, слава богу) Зубы прорезываем, грызет все, что попадается под руку, ползать учится, правда, так странно - отталкивается двумя ногами. Ванна большая мала по глубине - и вместо плавания сейчас, когда я ее под живот держу, и она ногами дрыгает и плывет, получается хождение по дну, похоже на бег пьяного динозаврика. Я эти попытки пресекаю, но Даша настырничает) Что еще?... Игровой коврик осваивает. Лежит и гремит подвешенными погремушками, говорит "тпррру" и пускает пузыри. Смеется, когда зарядку делаем)))) Как-то так)

----------


## NataG

Злобные какие у меня строчки получились.

*Патока*

Уютно, прекрасно, пушисто, красиво.
Прости, но тошнит от того позитива,
Которым ты клеишь друзей и подруг,
С которым общаешься.
И липким лицом улыбаешься.
Я все еще помню – так здорово было
С тобой быть всерьез, но так сложно сложилось,
Все стало сухим и пустым, как бамбук.
И нет ни эмоций, ни жалости.
Умойся, пожалуйста.

----------


## tamara rabe

Злобные какие у меня строчки получились.

Скорее искренние...  :flower:

----------


## NataG

Из блокнотиков и настроений:

* * *
Она любила сладкие духи 
и все оттенки розовых цветов,
Он посвятил ей две тетради слов –
восторженно-любовной шелухи.
Никто не лгал, и не был виноват –
все было ровно и без суеты,
Простые цели – гладкие мечты:
им было скучно много лет подряд.

* * *
Кураж был  exklusiv, спиртное – разным,
Мы разгоняли серо-будничную хмарь:
Сентябрь был весенним и развязным, 
И еще более безнравственным октябрь.

----------


## Kliakca

> похоже на бег пьяного динозаврика.


Ещё не таких чудес насмотришься, у тебя самое интересное впереди!!!:biggrin:


> * * *
> Она любила сладкие духи 
> и все оттенки розовых цветов,
> Он посвятил ей две тетради слов –
> восторженно-любовной шелухи.
> Никто не лгал, и не был виноват –
> все было ровно и без суеты,
> Простые цели – гладкие мечты:
> им было скучно много лет подряд.


Класс!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, растет человек, слава богу)


Наташ, после твоих строк взяла две тетради, где записывала о своих детях, когда они были маленькими - прочла всё, что было записано до того момента, как им исполнился год - так тепло стало на душе, так....непередаваемо прекрасно! Улыбалась потом целый день...какое же это счастье - дети  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Кого-то опять поглотили семейные дела(((

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, если бы! работы навалилось...

----------


## PAN

> Из блокнотиков


Знаменитая коробочка???...:rolleyes:

Рад видеть... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> smychok, если бы! работы навалилось...


Ну так вот и повод отдохнуть с карандашиком!!! :flower:

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, как там?... "Взял барашек карандашик" )))))

----------


## Лев

> "Взял барашек карандашик"


Пишет стих: "Ну, здравствуй Сашик!":smile:

----------


## smychok

Воооот)))
Наташ, а хочешь мы тебе помагать будем?

----------


## Kliakca

> "Взял барашек карандашик"





> Пишет стих: "Ну, здравствуй Сашик!"


Не люблю в штанах мурашек,
И в носу сутра какашек...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

*Kliakca*,
 Андревна, соображаешь, что пишешь и где? :mad:

----------


## Лев

> Не люблю в штанах мурашек,
> И в носу сутра какашек...


Пачкай у себя в штанишках,
Эту тему не марай!:mad:
Думаешь, ты шалунишка?
НакляксИла через край.

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca,
>  Андревна, соображаешь, что пишешь и где?:mad:





> Пачкай у себя в штанишках,
> Эту тему не марай!:mad:
> Думаешь, ты шалунишка?
> НакляксИла через край.


Мальчики, мальчики, в этой теме говорят ПРО ДЕТСТВО, а не ищут склоки!!! :mad:
Вас в детстве, в песочницы, с совочком не пускали? :eek:
А потревоженные мурашики под штанишки не лезли и не кусали? :eek:
А родители по утрам засохшие казявки не выковыривали из носика и вы не закатывали истерику от неприятных ощущений? :eek:
Значит вас детство стороной прошло.......................тады ой... :Tu:

----------


## Лев

> Значит вас детство стороной прошло


Я-то помню своё детство -
От него куда нам деться. :Aga: 
Kliakca пробует на зуб,
Как вкусна козявка.
Извини, коль был я груб -
Ты ж ещё малявка:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Извини, коль был я груб -
> Ты ж ещё малявка


Проходим повторные очучения!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Проходим повторные очучения!!!


Намекаешь, что родила?:rolleyes:

----------


## smychok

> Мальчики, мальчики, в этой теме говорят ПРО ДЕТСТВО, а не ищут склоки!!! 
> Вас в детстве, в песочницы, с совочком не пускали? 
> А потревоженные мурашики под штанишки не лезли и не кусали? 
> А родители по утрам засохшие казявки не выковыривали из носика и вы не закатывали истерику от неприятных ощущений? 
> Значит вас детство стороной прошло.......................тады ой...


Лично я про это и подумал))) Поэтому, пусть и не авторитетно(это к мэтрам), а тихонько из под коврика поставил своё "спасибо")))

----------


## NataG

А вот я считаю тему испачканных штанов не раскрытой!))))))))) Шучу) Ну, ребятушки, мы все здесь, кажется, слава богу, не снобы) Из таких штанов каждый вырос, в том числе, кстати, гениальные ученые и люди искусства. Хотя, спорить не буду, есть темы более интересные) От себя могу сказать, что когда у карапуза с животом не ладится, родители вокруг него ходят и ждут с нетерпением, как счастливого события) Ну, мамы в курсе)

----------


## NataG

Про муравьев вспомнилось))) Сестра моя - технический переводчик с немецкого, ездила на монтаж оборудования в Курск. В составе группы она, монтажник - молодой немец и технолог их фирмы. Их там здорово принимали, селили в люксы, кормили в ресторане шикарном... Вечер, лето, ресторанный дворик в русском стиле, березки-беседки, кушать подано, мангальчик потрескивает и все такое - красота, одним словом. Так вот, через несколько минут сидения в одной из таких беседок немец-монтажник (симпатичный крепыш в 80 кг и ростом 190 см) вскакивает и с криком "АМАЙЗЕН!!" пускается с прихлопом в пляс))) Беседка с муравьями оказалась. И русские муравьи напали на немецкого юношу) Теперь мы с сестрой как муравьев видим или муравейник, так сразу: "АМАЙЗЕН!!")))

----------


## Лев

> Беседка с муравьями оказалась. И русские муравьи напали на немецкого юношу) Теперь мы с сестрой как муравьев видим или муравейник, так сразу: "АМАЙЗЕН!!")))


Мне приходилось просыпаться в постели, полной израильских муравьёв :Aga: 
"НЭМАЛИМ"!!! Кричал я:biggrin:



> искусства.  От себя могу сказать, что когда у карапуза с животом не ладится, родители вокруг него ходят и ждут с нетерпением, как счастливого события) Ну, мамы в курсе)


Мама в ожиданьи млеет,
А цвет "ожиданности" греет...:smile:

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, а израильские муравьи круче российских?) В смысле зверь более крупный или злые?)

----------


## Лев

> Лев, а израильские муравьи круче российских?)


Тараканы большие(раза в четыре) и летают, мураши мелкие... А на днях жена с подругой за грибами ездила - рыжики, зеленушки, пару вёдер привезла. Знакомые раньше втроём 9 вёдер маслят :Vah:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/66139.gif[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

Дорогие! С новым годом вас! Счастья, любви, удачи, благополучия во всех отношениях вам и вашим близким, тепла и уюта вашему дому, мира вашей душе и всего самого хорошего и волшебного в новом году! Урррра!! kuku

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Вдруг
Остановился взглядом...
Что вокруг???
Что рядом???
Весна, друг!!!
Весна, брат!!!
Ты рад???...

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
*Наташ, с праздником тебя и твою доченьку!
Счастья, любви, здоровья и всего самого ласкового!*

[IMG]http://*********org/311144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

Как вата снег. Под шапкой сна
Я жил и жил, и жил бы так,
Но встал вчера, смотрю - весна!...
Ведь чуть не прозевал, дурак!

:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Но встал вчера, смотрю - весна!...
> Ведь чуть не прозевал, дурак!


:wink: :Ok:

----------


## Kliakca

Натусик, привет.
С Праздничком!!!
Как малышка? Зубки прорезались?

----------


## NataG

*Kliakca*, привет! Тебе тоже всего самого-самого! Зубки два снизу вылезли недавно, теперь сверху, вроде, собираются - они с трех месяцев все собираются - и, похоже, вылезут оптом, сейчас идут с интервалом в 3-7 дней.

----------


## Kliakca

Замечательно!!! Колечко ей почаще давай, пусть чешет дёснушки.
Спать наверное тебе не даёт от боли, когда прорезаются?:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Спит хорошо, но зато днем бывает и капризничает, и грызет все подряд, меня кусает)

----------


## PAN

> два снизу вылезли недавно, теперь сверху, вроде, собираются


Зубы для москвича - крайне важное дело... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, о, да!))))

----------


## oskar_65

Какая прелесть..:smile:
Вас дитя кусает!
Не просто так, поверьте,
Любит!
Уважает!  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
_Наташ, как там дочурка? А ты сама? :smile:_

----------


## PAN

> как там дочурка?


Доча -  :Ok: 
Та ещё шпана...:biggrin:
А вот Наташу действительно пора выманивать...

----------


## Skadi

> Доча - 
> Та ещё шпана...


А ты откуда знаешь? :eek: Впрочем, могу, наверно, догадаться :rolleyes:



> Наташу действительно пора выманивать...


Вот и я о том же  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> А ты откуда знаешь?


Модер я или где???...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Модер я или где???...


И то, и другое :wink:

Наташ, выходи, соскучились же :smile: :flower:

----------


## NataG

Видимо, меня выманили... я бы даже сказала, выпихнули))))
Я же не привыкла с пустыми руками-то)))
А как у вас тут дела?... Встреча форумчан недавняя удалась, судя по видео и фотоматериалам. Все молодцы, респект организаторам и участникам!
У меня же с каждым днем все веселей: первые шаги, выдвигание ящиков и выкладывание вещей, поедание различных картонных упаковок частично и записок с нужными телефонами и инфой ЦЕЛИКОМ (стянула со стола бумажник и съела все записки, хоть деньги не тронула, хотя, думаю, записки были не многим чище, но, несомненно, они лучше перевариваются) :eek:
Что еще? Да, вот: римский император, философ и воин Анний Вер Антоний Марк Аврелий в самом расцвете своей империи оставил столицу и уединился в деревенском поместье. Когда его позвали обратно, он ответил: "Если бы видели, какую я вырастил капусту, вы бы меня не звали…" Друзья, я начала делать мыло))))) Вот фотки не знаю, куда выложить) Видимо, с мылом проще, чем с рифмой) Я еще со стихами надеюсь вернуться и записываю все, что меня зацепило, но ведь работать надо над мыслями и фразами, а мне не дають :frown:
Всех люблю, целую и обнимаю) Как здорово, что вы есть!

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташ, у меня Галинка до сих пор стенку грызёт, обои и уголки тетрадей...её бы надо было назвать Фенькой :biggrin:
А уединяться где-то даже полезно временами  :Ok:  
Не исчезай так надолго, даже если у тебя там целая плантация первосортной капусты :biggrin:

Всегда ждём :smile: :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, вот что их так привлекает в этих картинках-картонках?! Самое интересное, что понимают прекрасно, что за это ругают, громко вопят "НЕЛЬЗЯ" и бросаются отбирать, так они замирают, прижимают изделие БУМПРОМа к себе, а потом и вовсе начинают ныкаться, если в ручки что такое попадает. Дашка слово "нельзя" уже знает отлично и очень тихо сидит с добытыми трофеями, только щеки ходят вверх-вниз сосредоточенно, доносится тихое шуршание и чав-чав деликатное. 
А капуста...) Да и не знаю, какого сорта, да и не капуста, а я не император)
Так что: "...я сюдааа еще вернууусь, мне бы только выбрать день!")))

----------


## Лев

> Вот фотки не знаю, куда выложить


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1264376m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]Нажми на первую стрелку, после всех шагов там, на вторую...

----------


## PAN

> Вот фотки не знаю, куда выложить)


Я тебе потом в скайпе подробненько... :Aga: 




> только щеки ходят вверх-вниз сосредоточенно


Представляю...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Стою, трясусь, как заяц под кустом...

Доколе буду здесь стоять 
С открытым ртом???
Так надо взять
И написать!!!!!

И напишу... Потом...


:biggrin:...


> я сюдааа еще вернууусь


Я тоже... :Aga: 

 :flower: ...

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, там еще надо эти фотки корректно уменьшать, да особо и не хочется засорять эфир мылом))))

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/1245723.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/1251871.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/1297950.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/1278494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

[IMG]http://*********ru/1272350.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

Вот как-то так)))) Намусорила...

----------


## Лев

> Намусорила...


Как это мило -
Всех накормила :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Вот как-то так)))) Намусорила...


Привет,Натали.
Вкусно намусорила. :flower:

----------


## PAN

Чем мне нравится интернет...

Знаю, что там, довольно далеко от меня, юзает сеть *NataG*, она же Наташа... рядом с ней растет её маленькое чудо...

Иногда она заходит на наш форум, читает...
Виновато вздыхает в своей теме... и обещает *себе* однажды поймать вдохновение за краешек одежд...

Вижу это... и понимаю, что однажды таки да... неизбежно случится...)))

А пока я похулиганю...)))


Люблю я чай с малиной...
С Любовью и с помадкой.....
С Надеждой (очень сладко...)
И с Верой... и с Ириной...
 :biggrin:...

----------


## NataG

...и в общем-то было б не очень и страшно,
махнуть рюмку чая еще и с Наташей))

Всем с кисточкой!)
Флудить, так флудить, - подумал Ёжик)
Жара. В Москве плавится асфальт, торф в окрестностях все грозит загореться, плачут кондиционеры и жужжат вентиляторы. Большинству населения от этого легче не становится. Ехать на дачу? Там есть бассейн /мечтательно/. Эх, знали бы вы, как нагревается второй этаж... Причем где-то на временной границе между утром и днем, когда все порядочные ленивцы просто обязаны спать) И ехать далеко. Хотя, ездим, конечно... По дороге подрастающее поколение вопит от нежелания сидеть в кресле, когда вокруг столько людей в машинах, которым надо улыбнуться, а еще стекла в машине не переляпаны, не потроганы вот эти интересные кнопочки... и вообще. ИМЕЙТЕ ЖЕ СОВЕСТЬ, СЕЙЧАС ЖЕ ВЫПУСТИТЕ МЕНЯ!!
Хочется мороженого. И газировки. Газировки с мороженым под прохладным душем.
А когда в августе будет +17 - +20С, прохладные ночи, усыпанные звездами, опять буду ныть, что холодно и лето заканчивается. Хорошо там где (в где) нас нет. 
Что у нас еще сегодня по плану? Ну конечно! Показ шляп из летней коллекции. Ну, если честно, то показ одной летней соломенной шляпы. Маминой.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1470128.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/1471152.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташ, классно звучит проза! И даже когда читаешь про жару - не так жарко, а мороженое с газировкой под душем вызывает отклик попробовать это "трио" сей же миг! Только у нас надо быть осторожной в летнем душе - как бы вместо охладительно-спасительной воды на голову не ливанул "почтикипяток", и тогда мороженое покажется настоящим "раем", проглоченным от испуга целиком :biggrin:
Само слово "август" уже содержит минорный оттенок - такова судьба последнего месяца лета...Но и каждый же месяц любого времени года хорош по-своему. Да, август знаменит звёздами - прелестными падающими звёздами (для меня - так) :rolleyes:

Смотрю на фото - прелестное создание! Итак, начало "шляпное" положено, далеко ли до каблуков... :Ok: :smile: :flower:

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*, спасибо! Осторожнее с душем!
Каблуки припрятаны в надежные коробки в шкафу))) Пока в недосягаемости. Я в детстве, чтобы "как мама", изображала стук каблучков, подкладывая в колготки рубли с Лениным, и брякала ими по паркету)))

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Наташ, душ сейчас только что был супер-ледяным (все повышенные градусы достались мужу - как истинный мужчина, он их взял на себя :biggrin:)!
Я тоже прятала каблуки от дочери, но у неё был какой-то особый на них нюх - постоянно находила, пока не пришлось забросить их под потолок в "спецкорпус" :wink:
Как твоя "большая малышка" переносит городскую жару? у вас нет перебоев с холодной водой?

----------


## NataG

*Skadi*,
малышка весь день чем-то занимается, несмотря на жару. Носит вещи из угла в угол, недавно вот научила ее складывать мелкие игрушки в ведерко, теперь складывает и таскает, еще просто ходит, танцует, скачет по дивану и кроватям. Дел - масса у нее. С водой проблем нет, поэтому купается Даша несколько раз в день. Очень любит, когда на нагретый плиточный пол на лоджии наливают водички, ложится в нее пузом и елозит в луже)) Сегодня учила говорить слово "Дай!", говорит что-то вроде "Дяй!", а вот "мама" и "папа" по просьбе не говорит, только под настроение)

----------


## Лев

> говорит что-то вроде "Дяй!", а вот "мама" и "папа" по просьбе не говорит, только под настроение)


Может споёт? :rolleyes:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670146/

----------


## NataG

*Лев*, споет - это громко сказано) Хотя, хотелось бы. Но когда я пою ей какие-нибудь слоги, она старается повторить интонацию. Такое бывает) А до песен далеко)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Вообще классные стихи! :Ok:  Тебе бы со мной на литературную стуию сходить... Чувствую, что завоевала бы конкурс!
Как спросил бы мой знакомый: " У тебя развитое чувство поэзии! А ты Бродского не читаешь?" (Ничего, что на ты?)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Здорово!))) :flower: 


Хорошо там где (в где) нас нет. 

Милости просим в Карелию... С начала июля у нас была жара московская, а за счет карельской обычной влажности становилось невыносимо просто! Как в парнике))
Зато уже второй день холодно, идут дожди и ветер какой-то осенний...

----------


## NataG

*Юлия*, что на ты - хорошо) Я вообще, в принципе, читаю все время. Хоть по 2 строчки в день. Но Бродского на полке у меня нет, хотя, конечно, что-то читала) А по поводу "завоевала бы конкурс"... Для начала надо бы начать писать, чтобы было с чем воевать)
Значит, в Карелии прохладно. Мы вот через недельку поедем всей семьей выяснять, что творится в моем родном Ижевске, родители говорят, что как в Москве, только без торфяников)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия*, что на ты - хорошо) Я вообще, в принципе, читаю все время. Хоть по 2 строчки в день. Но Бродского на полке у меня нет, хотя, конечно, что-то читала) А по поводу "завоевала бы конкурс"... Для начала надо бы начать писать, чтобы было с чем воевать)
> Значит, в Карелии прохладно. Мы вот через недельку поедем всей семьей выяснять, что творится в моем родном Ижевске, родители говорят, что как в Москве, только без торфяников)


:)
Да вполне будет достаточно и того что есть. А то победители недавнего конкурса меня очень расстроили)
Тоже времени нет и чтобы не сбиться с пути читаю изредка либо стих, либо художественное пару страниц))
Бродский мне не очень нравится, нравится Северянин больше. Но Бродского считают мастером слова!-то друг показал одного его стихотворение-элегию, и я до сих пор ищу у Бродского такие же мысли:
  Иосиф Бродский

     Большая элегия Джону Донну (1963)

     Джон Донн уснул, уснуло все вокруг.
     Уснули стены, пол, постель, картины,
     уснули стол, ковры, засовы, крюк,
     весь гардероб, буфет, свеча, гардины.
     Уснуло все. Бутыль, стакан, тазы,
     хлеб, хлебный нож, фарфор, хрусталь, посуда,
     ночник, белье, шкафы, стекло, часы,
     ступеньки лестниц, двери. Ночь повсюду.
     Повсюду ночь: в углах, в глазах, в белье,
     среди бумаг, в столе, в готовой речи,
     в ее словах, в дровах, в щипцах, в угле
     остывшего камина, в каждой вещи.
     В камзоле, башмаках, в чулках, в тенях,
     за зеркалом, в кровати, в спинке стула,
     опять в тазу, в распятьях, в простынях,
     в метле у входа, в туфлях. Все уснуло.
     Уснуло все. Окно. И снег в окне.
     Соседней крыши белый скат. Как скатерть
     ее конек. И весь квартал во сне,
     разрезанный оконной рамой насмерть.
     Уснули арки, стены, окна, все.
     Булыжники, торцы, решетки, клумбы.
     Не вспыхнет свет, не скрипнет колесо...
     Ограды, украшенья, цепи, тумбы.
     Уснули двери, кольца, ручки, крюк,
     замки, засовы, их ключи, запоры.
     Нигде не слышен шепот, шорох, стук.
     Лишь снег скрипит. Все спит. Рассвет не скоро.
     Уснули тюрьмы, за'мки. Спят весы
     средь рыбной лавки. Спят свиные туши.
     Дома, задворки. Спят цепные псы.
     В подвалах кошки спят, торчат их уши.
     Спят мыши, люди. Лондон крепко спит.
     Спит парусник в порту. Вода со снегом
     под кузовом его во сне сипит,
     сливаясь вдалеке с уснувшим небом.
     Джон Донн уснул. И море вместе с ним.
     И берег меловой уснул над морем.
     Весь остров спит, объятый сном одним.
     И каждый сад закрыт тройным запором.
     Спят клены, сосны, грабы, пихты, ель.
     Спят склоны гор, ручьи на склонах, тропы.
     Лисицы, волк. Залез медведь в постель.
     Наносит снег у входов нор сугробы.
     И птицы спят. Не слышно пенья их.
     Вороний крик не слышен, ночь, совиный
     не слышен смех. Простор английский тих.
     Звезда сверкает. Мышь идет с повинной.
     Уснуло все. Лежат в своих гробах
     все мертвецы. Спокойно спят. В кроватях
     живые спят в морях своих рубах.
     По одиночке. Крепко. Спят в объятьях.
     Уснуло все. Спят реки, горы, лес.
     Спят звери, птицы, мертвый мир, живое.
     Лишь белый снег летит с ночных небес.
     Но спят и там, у всех над головою.
     Спят ангелы. Тревожный мир забыт
     во сне святыми -- к их стыду святому.
     Геенна спит и Рай прекрасный спит.
     Никто не выйдет в этот час из дому.
     Господь уснул. Земля сейчас чужда.
     Глаза не видят, слух не внемлет боле.
     И дьявол спит. И вместе с ним вражда
     заснула на снегу в английском поле.
     Спят всадники. Архангел спит с трубой.
     И кони спят, во сне качаясь плавно.
     И херувимы все -- одной толпой,
     обнявшись, спят под сводом церкви Павла.
     Джон Донн уснул. Уснули, спят стихи.
     Все образы, все рифмы. Сильных, слабых
     найти нельзя. Порок, тоска, грехи,
     равно тихи, лежат в своих силлабах.
     И каждый стих с другим, как близкий брат,
     хоть шепчет другу друг: чуть-чуть подвинься.
     Но каждый так далек от райских врат,
     так беден, густ, так чист, что в них -- единство.
     Все строки спят. Спит ямбов строгий свод.
     Хореи спят, как стражи, слева, справа.
     И спит виденье в них летейских вод.
     И крепко спит за ним другое -- слава.
     Спят беды все. Страданья крепко спят.
     Пороки спят. Добро со злом обнялось.
     Пророки спят. Белесый снегопад
     в пространстве ищет черных пятен малость.
     Уснуло все. Спят крепко толпы книг.
     Спят реки слов, покрыты льдом забвенья.
     Спят речи все, со всею правдой в них.
     Их цепи спят; чуть-чуть звенят их звенья.
     Все крепко спят: святые, дьявол, Бог.
     Их слуги злые. Их друзья. Их дети.
     И только снег шуршит во тьме дорог.
     И больше звуков нет на целом свете.

     Но чу! Ты слышишь -- там, в холодной тьме,
     там кто-то плачет, кто-то шепчет в страхе.
     Там кто-то предоставлен всей зиме.
     И плачет он. Там кто-то есть во мраке.
     Так тонок голос. Тонок, впрямь игла.
     А нити нет... И он так одиноко
     плывет в снегу. Повсюду холод, мгла...
     Сшивая ночь с рассветом... Так высоко!
     "Кто ж там рыдает? Ты ли, ангел мой,
     возврата ждешь, под снегом ждешь, как лета,
     любви моей?.. Во тьме идешь домой.
     Не ты ль кричишь во мраке?" -- Нет ответа.
     "Не вы ль там, херувимы? Грустный хор
     напомнило мне этих слез звучанье.
     Не вы ль решились спящий мой собор
     покинуть вдруг? Не вы ль? Не вы ль?" -- Молчанье.
     "Не ты ли, Павел? Правда, голос твой
     уж слишком огрублен суровой речью.
     Не ты ль поник во тьме седой главой
     и плачешь там?" -- Но тишь летит навстречу.
     "Не та ль во тьме прикрыла взор рука,
     которая повсюду здесь маячит?
     Не ты ль, Господь? Пусть мысль моя дика,
     но слишком уж высокий голос плачет".
     Молчанье. Тишь. -- "Не ты ли, Гавриил,
     подул в трубу, а кто-то громко лает?
     Но что ж лишь я один глаза открыл,
     а всадники своих коней седлают.
     Все крепко спит. В объятьях крепкой тьмы.
     А гончие уж мчат с небес толпою.
     Не ты ли, Гавриил, среди зимы
     рыдаешь тут, один, впотьмах, с трубою?"

     "Нет, это я, твоя душа, Джон Донн.
     Здесь я одна скорблю в небесной выси
     о том, что создала своим трудом
     тяжелые, как цепи, чувства, мысли.
     Ты с этим грузом мог вершить полет
     среди страстей, среди грехов, и выше.
     Ты птицей был и видел свой народ
     повсюду, весь, взлетал над скатом крыши.
     Ты видел все моря, весь дальний край.
     И Ад ты зрел -- в себе, а после -- в яви.
     Ты видел также явно светлый Рай
     в печальнейшей -- из всех страстей -- оправе.
     Ты видел: жизнь, она как остров твой.
     И с Океаном этим ты встречался:
     со всех сторон лишь тьма, лишь тьма и вой.
     Ты Бога облетел и вспять помчался.
     Но этот груз тебя не пустит ввысь,
     откуда этот мир -- лишь сотня башен
     да ленты рек, и где, при взгляде вниз,
     сей страшный суд совсем не страшен.
     И климат там недвижен, в той стране.
     Откуда все, как сон больной в истоме.
     Господь оттуда -- только свет в окне
     туманной ночью в самом дальнем доме.
     Поля бывают. Их не пашет плуг.
     Года не пашет. И века не пашет.
     Одни леса стоят стеной вокруг,
     а только дождь в траве огромной пляшет.
     Тот первый дровосек, чей тощий конь
     вбежит туда, плутая в страхе чащей,
     на сосну взлезши, вдруг узрит огонь
     в своей долине, там, вдали лежащей.
     Все, все вдали. А здесь неясный край.
     Спокойный взгляд скользит по дальним крышам.
     Здесь так светло. Не слышен псиный лай.
     И колокольный звон совсем не слышен.
     И он поймет, что все -- вдали. К лесам
     он лошадь повернет движеньем резким.
     И тотчас вожжи, сани, ночь, он сам
     и бедный конь -- все станет сном библейским.
     Ну, вот я плачу, плачу, нет пути.
     Вернуться суждено мне в эти камни.
     Нельзя прийти туда мне во плоти.
     Лишь мертвой суждено взлететь туда мне.
     Да, да, одной. Забыв тебя, мой свет,
     в сырой земле, забыв навек, на муку
     бесплодного желанья плыть вослед,
     чтоб сшить своею плотью, сшить разлуку.
     Но чу! пока я плачем твой ночлег
     смущаю здесь, -- летит во тьму, не тает,
     разлуку нашу здесь сшивая, снег,
     и взад-вперед игла, игла летает.
     Не я рыдаю -- плачешь ты, Джон Донн.
     Лежишь один, и спит в шкафах посуда,
     покуда снег летит на спящий дом,
     покуда снег летит во тьму оттуда".

     Подобье птиц, он спит в своем гнезде,
     свой чистый путь и жажду жизни лучшей
     раз навсегда доверив той звезде,
     которая сейчас закрыта тучей.
     Подобье птиц. Душа его чиста,
     а светский путь, хотя, должно быть, грешен,
     естественней вороньего гнезда
     над серою толпой пустых скворешен.
     Подобье птиц, и он проснется днем.
     Сейчас -- лежит под покрывалом белым,
     покуда сшито снегом, сшито сном
     пространство меж душой и спящим телом.
     Уснуло все. Но ждут еще конца
     два-три стиха и скалят рот щербато,
     что светская любовь -- лишь долг певца,
     духовная любовь -- лишь плоть аббата.
     На чье бы колесо сих вод не лить,
     оно все тот же хлеб на свете мелет.
     Ведь если можно с кем-то жизнь делить,
     то кто же с нами нашу смерть разделит?
     Дыра в сей ткани. Всяк, кто хочет, рвет.
     Со всех концов. Уйдет. Вернется снова.
     Еще рывок! И только небосвод
     во мраке иногда берет иглу портного.
     Спи, спи, Джон Донн. Усни, себя не мучь.
     Кафтан дыряв, дыряв. Висит уныло.
     Того гляди и выглянет из туч
     Звезда, что столько лет твой мир хранила.э

Удачи!))

----------


## tamara rabe

Каблуки припрятаны в надежные коробки в шкафу))) Пока в недосягаемости.[/QUOTE]


Шагает маленькая жизнь с улыбкою по свету
И никаких забот ещё в помине нету!
И никуда она ещё пока что не спешит,
И ни о чём душа пока что не болит...
Не тяготит вчера и завтра не тревожит,
И ничего она пока что не итожит...
Идёт, порядки нарушая и направо, и налево,
Под шляпой маминой беспечной королевой,
Переполняя счастья чашу,
Прелестное и голопузенькое чудо – Даша!  :flower:

----------


## Uncef

Дениэл РЭдклифф- respect 
Стихи хорошие не отрицаю но вам не кажется что это как-то странно :

----------


## PAN

> Дениэл РЭдклифф


Це кто???




> Стихи хорошие не отрицаю но вам не кажется что это как-то странно :


И???

----------


## NataG

Да, действительно?..

----------


## Skadi

*NataG*,
Привет, Наташ!  :flower: 
Как успехи дочурки?

----------


## PAN

Оля... Наташу уже пора ловить и приводить сюда под конвоем... :Aga: ...:biggrin:

----------


## NataG

Не бейте меня, пожалуйста, прилюдно... я не пишу( Я записываю строчку, а потом кладу ее в ящик стола, чтобы Даша не растерзала, и нет времени, чтобы взять ворох бумаги из ящика, переосмыслить это все и поймать настроение. Правда нет времени. Я пишу горы текстов для сайта, потихоньку приобретая квалификацию копирайтера и рерайтера, но не могу остаться одна в своей голове и чтобы зацепило, как раньше(

----------


## PAN

> не могу


Всё ещё будет... :flower: 

А пока просто заходи поболтать... :Aga: 

И отчитываться не забывай по вопросу подрастания вышеуказанного поколения...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

*NataG*,
 ))))



> не могу остаться одна в своей голове и чтобы зацепило, как раньше(


Верим... А я пришёл в гости и сразу к тебе. Смотрю, что много страничек пробежало и я жадно вгрызался в каждую из них...

----------


## NataG

*smychok*, не во что вгрызаться...) а жаль.
*PAN*, по поводу поколения отчитываюсь: ребенка растет. Уже в быту многое понимает, помогала белье развешивать недавно, в машину ходит складывать свои вещи, если вдруг найдет, и к машинке есть доступ. Если может стянуть кухонную тряпочку, то трет ей пол или шкаф - хозяйственная... Кошку недавно свою, которая для спанья, положила в унитаз))) Вообще тема с "что-то взять и куда-то положить" сейчас акуальна весьма. Что еще? Кошкой мяукает, показывает, как рычит медведь, и лает собачка)) Правда медведь круче всего получается. А собачка скромная: шепотом говорит "ваф-ваф"))) Если хочет гулять, то берет за руку и ведет в прихожую, а там подает свои вещи для улицы. Катает в коляске игрушечных зверей, поочередно их туда усаживая и нежно пристраивая, а потом вышвыривая с тем, чтобы посадить следующего зверя) Да, еще танцует, покачиваясь из стороны в сторону и кружась, в ладоши хлопает. Вообще много очень мелочей незначительных, но милых, и которые характер показывают. Берешь ее, говоришь: "Я вот так тебя люблю!" - обнимаешь посильнее, а она тоже обхватит за шею и крепко-крепко старается обхватить. Один раз от избытка чувств тяпнула меня в шею. Вампирище!
А вообще, резюмируя: год и два месяца, это вам не годик какой-нибудь!)))

----------


## Kliakca

> Да, еще танцует, покачиваясь из стороны в сторону и кружась, в ладоши хлопает.


Прелесть!!! Самый прекрасный возраст. :Aga: 
Пусть растёт и развивается в маму!!!
 :flower:  это Дашеньке.

----------


## NataG

Kliakca, Даше передам, спасибо!:)

----------


## NataG

:Vishenka 30: 
Размалёванная осень - 
Время сплина или джаза,
Даже флирт в такое время
Зауряден, как простуда.
Ты - невольная причина
Всех навязчивых желаний,
Ты - взлелеянная мною
Стопроцентная причуда.

Ты - и дикий, и неблизкий,
Неудобный, непонятный -
Смотришь. Греешь кружку с кофе.
Фоном дождь стучит стаккато.
Я молчу. Я улыбаюсь.
Я оцениваю риски.
Параллельная реальность,
Ты же женишься когда-то.

----------


## PAN

Ух ты... :Vah: 

Наташа прервала молчание... :Yahoo: 

Спасибо... :flower: 

Так, глядишь, и я... :Derisive:

----------


## NataG

Так и хочется сказать: "Спасибо за ожидание!")))) Написалось чего-то. Надо находить время и выползать из норы. Точнее, из всяко-разных нор - обязанностей, необходимостей. Музыку послушать, почитать чего-нибудь принципиально отличающегося от того, что привык читать, глядишь, и вылезет какая-нибудь на бумагу история...

----------


## PAN

:Ok: ...

----------


## oskar_65

> Так и хочется сказать:


Наташа, милая Наташа!
Как не хватало здесь тебя.
Мы перманентно стали старше,
Но огрубели без тебя.
 :Blush2:  :Mr47 05: 

замечательное стихо -



> Размалёванная осень -


минимум рифмы и максимум образов..

----------


## NataG

*oskar_65*, спасибо! У меня как раз с образами в последнее время туговато, были бы они, а рифма приложится)

----------


## Kliakca

Ого-го, какие люди возвращаются!!!
Старт дан, ждём продолжения. :Tender:

----------


## tamara rabe

Наташа, самое время писать цикл для доченьки! Этот ОБРАЗ всегда рядышком и такоооой многогранный!!! Пиши с натуры!  :Grin:

----------


## NataG

*tamara rabe*, если детские стихи, то это не мое однозначно)))

----------


## PAN

А ты попробуй...)))

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, а пробовала)) Надо спросить у нашего белорусского соловья, по совместительству спортсмена и просто талантливого и хорошего человека, где этот текст)

----------


## Kliakca

> Пиши с натуры!





> пробовала))


*Экспромт  

Светит ясно-солнышко, разбудить пытается.
Зайчиками рыжими мне в постель бросается.

А они, вдруг, в глазики, как запрыгнут, рыжие
И слезинкой талою выплывут, бесстыжие.

Разгоняла ручками всех упрямых зайчиков,
Только не хватило мне, на ладошках, пальчиков.

Озорные рыжики по кроватке прыгают,
А мои козявочки в носопырках шмыгают.

Но скажу я мамочке, что совсем не плакала.
Это мама зайчиков в трусики накакала...* :Blush2:

----------


## NataG

Вот-вот, все эти глазки-слезинки и, боже упаси, козявочки, а то и чего похлеще))) К тому же это не про Дарью Алексеевну, однозначно) Она стоит и пытается сейчас мне в руки сунуть маленького плюшевого лемура, по задумке он должен за ней прыгать-бегать, щекотать пузо и пятки и смешно чихать. И в голос вопит: "На-на-на-на!!" А тётя родная (спасибо ей преогромное) придумала игру "Сварщик". У Даши есть книжка с двумя пластиковыми прозрачными окошками, прикрывающими нишу - прорези в толстых страницах, где хранятся два гнома. Так тётя книжку окошками этии к лицу прикладывает, наподобие, очков, а Даша в них весело тычет пальцем. Вот что можно написать про все это?))))

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот что можно написать про все это?))))


Наташ, включи воображение или поставь себя на её место. Там столько можно навоображать!!!
Только не исчезай опять. :Meeting:

----------


## NataG

*Kliakca*, ну я уже слегка возвращалась с чем-то))) Буду стараться еще)

----------


## Kliakca

> Вот что можно написать про все это?))))


А если с юмором... :Derisive: 

*А меня назвали Даса,
Мама у меня Натаса,
Папочку зовут Алёса,
У него не брита ложа.

Он колючий и лохматый,
И немножечко логатый.
Я наздатечку возьму,
Папе ложки подпелю.

Что б в зивотик не бодался,
Дерезой не обзывался.
А есё сказала баба:
-Дал копеек мало папа.

Надо сплавить маме субку
И Дасулечке на юбку,
Сабку бабушке купить
И на санки отложить.

Вот бабуля даст мне книзку,
Брошу плюсевого мишку.
В книске дырочки для глазков,
А когда-то были сказки.

Я теперь, как дядя сварсик,
Эллектродом будет пальчик.
Бабе гласки завалю...
Я ведь бабушку люблю!!!*
 :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Спит ночь...
Строчь-
Ки... Прочь...
Стрелка в круг,
Мерный стук...
Тик-так,
Так... Пустяк...


*NataG*, 
Наташа, С наступающими...

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## NataG

С наступившим новым годом вас, друзья! Будьте здоровы и счастливы! Всего самого лучшего вам и вашим близким в наступившем 2011! Уррра!

----------


## NataG

*Мегаполис*

Ты можешь поспорить
С обложками глянцевых.
Субботы убийственно
Полны одиночества –
Кто что-нибудь стоит
Не сходит с дистанции.
Уставшая девочка,
Чего тебе хочется?..
Мелькают недели –
Упругие мячики.
Рассыпалась пудра.
Качается маятник.
Гламурные мальчики
С мозгами тушканчика
Приучены – утром 
Меняют хозяина.
Ты вечер встречаешь
За пьяными танцами,
Которые ночью
Слезами закончатся.
Последняя стадия,
Конечная станция.
Скажи мне, пожалуйста,
Чего тебе хочется?

----------


## PAN

*NataG*, 

Наташа, скоро весна... Птички зачирикают, трава зазеленеет...(даже у вас в мегаполисе...)))

Соберемся тогда и напишем что-нибудь ЭПИЧЕСКОЕ... :Grin:

----------


## NataG

Просматривала темку свою...

Такое красивое там есть... в соавторстве - PAN, NataG, пятачок:

Хочу на море... Ночью не уснул...
Но отпуск в августе - вот истина простая....
А календарь участливо шепнул:
- Держись, браток, уже седьмое мая...

И я держусь, пока хватает сил,
Я вежлив. Я со временем не спорю...
И странно: хоть об этом не просил, -
Мне в снах теперь показывают море...

Наверное, чтоб я не заскучал,
Чтоб жил надеждой, о волнах мечтая,
И этим воздухом хотя б во сне дышал,
Ведь наяву еще седьмое мая...

----------


## PAN

> Такое красивое там есть...


Там действительно много красивого есть... :flower:

----------


## NataG

*PAN*, даёшь ЭПИЧЕСКОЕ!))) у меня потихоньку что-то получается в основном (впрочем, как всегда) чукчинское: увидела - спела, стащила ситуацию - написала. Только легкости стало меньше. Выросла девочка)

----------


## PAN

> Выросла девочка)


Ну, все мы не молодеем...)))

Пойду пока карандаши поточу... :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Среди мод,
Среди веяний - 
Потерялись строки...
И летят, одинокие...
И не знаю - где они...............................................
Вот...................

----------


## NataG

Немного мыслей в прозе.

Из последних наблюдений. ﻿Глубокие чувства никогда не могут быть невзаимными. Они не выживают в таких условиях. Кто-то, относящийся к тебе поверхностно, не может требовать взамен от тебя пристального внимания, сострадания и любви. И ты не можешь, если сам поверхностен в отношениях.
Вспыхнувшая симпатия, не найдя повода зацепиться за что-то основательное в человеке, прошуршит, как скрюченный листок по асфальту, и рассыплется. Проверенная временем дружба, если ее не беречь, оборвется, как рвутся от преждевременной ветхости выдержавшие не один шторм толстые якорные цепи на забытых в доках судах. Нельзя быть близким по определению, как нельзя родиться архитектором или садовником. Нельзя быть по-настоящему любимым, оставаясь холодным к влюбленному в тебя. Тогда влюбленность уступает место не настоящей любви, а звонкой и бессмысленной пустоте или изматывающему желанию не любить, а обладать.
Все настоящие чувства находят опору где-то на самом дне нашего сердца, но тем прочнее эта опора.
Все меняется, мы все время бежим, у нас всегда мало времени, чтобы успеть за этим временем; и я бегу, но даже на бегу я помню, что мой близкий друг не может ходить слева от человека, моя подруга пьет кофе без сахара, а другая любит чай с молоком, что если моя сестра говорит: "Еще пять минут...", то по-настоящему она встанет через сорок... Вы на самом дне моего сердца, ребята, там, где я храню самые большие свои сокровища. 

И да, всем большой привет!:)

----------


## PAN

*NataG*, 

Привет, пропажа... :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Наташа, привет! Очень ждём со стихами!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

ОЧЕНЬ!  :flower:

----------


## Nechaykat

На одном дыхании прочла, Наташа, всю Вашу тему! Какой там торт??? Кикае там салаты??? Вы умничка!!! Пусть Новый год принесет Вам много минут совпадения желаний и возможностей, и воплощений Ваших дум и взглядов!!! Ну и доча пусть растет здоровенькая!!! :020:  :022:  :Animals 016:  :021:

----------


## Black Lord

> Немного мыслей в прозе.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Натали, с Новым годом и Рождеством!
Желаю тебе веры в себя и здоровья всем твоим близким!

----------


## NataG

Спасибо большое за поздравления!) Огромное спасибо всем, кто меня не забывает, и я очень рада новым читателям! Всем желаю счастья в наступившем новом году! 

*Выхода нет*

Я могу без тебя.
Я могу не стучать в унисон.
Пообтерлась любовь,
Но ее будет нам не хватать.

Он стал странно родным – 
Многолетний навязчивый сон
Про тебя и меня,
Про мечты не проснуться и стать

Чем-то большим, чем есть,
И прожить, как не жили до нас,
Миллионы принцесс
Вместе с принцами разных мастей,

Заскучавшие вдруг
Короли, упустившие шанс
На раздаче чудес.
Королевы холодных кровей.

Впрочем, это не важно,
Еще не дописан сюжет –
Поменяй в мелочах –
Неизменно изменится суть.

«Я могу без тебя»
Так похоже на «выхода нет».
Я могу без тебя.
Но при этом совсем не хочу.

----------


## PAN

> Я могу без тебя.


Вот теперь однозначно - с возвращением... :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...

----------


## NataG

Паша, это меня просто настиг фантом чьих-то переживаний:) Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> настиг фантом чьих-то переживаний


Ну - и раньше не тока свои окрыляла...)))

----------


## NataG

Это я к тому, что редко настигают:)

----------


## PAN

Её Величество ночь...
Снова...
Два-три слова -
И словно прочь
Уходит вчерашняя грусть...
Ну и пусть...
Наверное так и надо - 
Взглядом
Рубить отстающие сны...
.......................Весны...

----------


## NataG

:)

----------


## NataG

Как-то жёстко всё) Редактура поста недоступна через некоторое время, да?
Всем большой привет!)

* * *
Расскажи мне, что где-нибудь снова случится война,
Тем, кто знает и так, про любовь говорить ни к чему.
Расскажи о войне и Луне. Наш с тобой неформат
Вызывает по-прежнему много чужих почему.

Одиночества нет. Яркий свет – он в тебе и во мне,
Где бы ни были мы – все в делах и в чужих городах.
Эту истину истин так часто находят в вине,
И под утро теряют в запутанных, сбивчивых снах.

Расскажи что-нибудь, а потом будем снова молчать,
Слушать дождь – этот джаз на поверхности взорванных луж –,
Кто свободен, того никогда уже не потерять.
Кто потерян, тому никогда не понять почему.

----------


## Nechaykat

> Редактура поста недоступна через некоторое время, да?


можно редактировать в течении получаса, а дальше только через модераторов.
Наташ, как дитятко? Давно тебя не было в темке(



> дождь – этот джаз на поверхности взорванных луж


Красиво!



> Кто свободен, того никогда уже не потерять.


 :Ok: Это так.

----------


## NataG

Татьяна, появляюсь только когда пишу, а пишется крайне редко, как ни жаль.
Дитятко растет и мы все вместе с ним:) Учит уму-разуму и гибкости оного без зазрения совести. Через несколько дней 3 года будет - самое время.
Разве перлами в исполнении чадушка порадовать?.. Хотя, наверное, это в основном для меня смешно или трогательно. У каждой мамы своя коллекция:)
Но раз уж зашёл разговор:

:)Мою волосы, наклонившись над ванной. Заходит Даша и с восторгом: «О, Чипполина какая!»

:)
Ходили гулять с папой под дождем. 
Я спрашиваю: "Понравилось? Лужи глубокие?" 
Папа: "Даше понравилось, мне нет, она все время хотела в грязь".  
Я: "Даша, тебе нравится грязь?" 
Даша: "Да, нравится.  А папа гаяит "неть, не надя!"

:) 
Слышит на прогулке собачий лай и начинает вторить:  «Гав! Гав!» 
Я: Даша, что ты делаешь?
Даша: Я собакам гавкать помогаю!

:)
Даша с папой разбирают детский стульчик.
Подхожу, спрашиваю:
- Даша, вы с папой не решили где-то доставать второго ребенка?
Даша:
- Мы не можем доставать, у нас работа!

:)
Рассказывает мне сказку про Колобка: «А бабка говорит: «У меня муки-то нет!» А дед говорит: «А ты по соседям поскреби…»

----------


## PAN

> Через несколько дней 3 года


Время идет, да???...)))

----------


## Nechaykat

> «О, Чипполина какая!»


 :Taunt: 



> «А ты по соседям поскреби…»


 :Ok: 
Да, детки такие перлы выдают!!! Так вы скоро в садик идете? 



> появляюсь только когда пишу, а пишется крайне редко, как ни жаль.


Наташа, появляйся хоть просто так! Хоть рассказать как твои дела, а то Паша может с тобой связь держать, но отвечает всегда коротко: -у Наташи все хорошо.

----------


## PAN

> Расскажи мне


Ты - взрослая... Совсем...
Всем
Говоришь умное, вечное...
Длинным словом и тихим словом...
Снова...
О том, что война в наших снах...
Страх...
А в душе - то, чего не отнять...
Да, дочина мать???... :Grin: 

Наташа, рад видеть ... безмерно...

----------


## NataG

Таня, все же хочется с чем-то приличным - хотя бы на первый взгляд - появляться) а то здесь поэзия, а я с Чипполиной:)
Паша...:)
Паша!...!! И я безмерно. Время летит как сумасшедшее, зачем оно так, кто-нибудь знает?.. Раньше, помню, весны ждешь как ненормальная, и нет её... а сейчас календарь осыпается вторниками-пятницами, аж в ушах свистит. Вечером сидишь, думаешь: к чёрту, опять не успела ничего!
Сегодня до смешного: полезла в сумку, а там клочок из блокнота. Села, вспомнила, докрутила, дописала. Потом просмотрела темку, и не увидела предыдущие "Выхода нет", запостила их по ошибке. Увидела повтор, ужаснулась, удалила, вместо поставила смайл с намерением в этом сообщении набрать новое - свежедописанное.  Пока я собиралась набрать и мне наконец удалось, наступил вечер. Сообщение устарело. И вот так все время, только декорации разные:) А мне, может, как Масяне, хочется и коньяку, и колбасы в реальном творческом обществе... /шмыгаю носом от чуйств/

P.S.: Таня, про садик вообще не думаю. Пока есть возможность такая. Мне реально страшно, но я пока не определилась, только за Дашку, или за детей в садике тоже:) Пока так.

----------


## PAN

> Время летит как сумасшедшее, зачем оно так, кто-нибудь знает?..


Увидел тебя на форуме... Заглянул в тему - так и есть, уже с прошлого лета ни единого слова...  Ужас...)))

Вот как-нить напьюсь и расхулиганюсь здесь шаткими рифмами... Будешь знать, как темку бросать на произвол... :Grin:

----------


## smychok

> Увидел тебя на форуме... Заглянул в тему - так и есть, уже с прошлого лета ни единого слова...  Ужас...)))
> 
> Вот как-нить напьюсь и расхулиганюсь здесь шаткими рифмами... Будешь знать, как темку бросать на произвол...


 И я добавлю!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

> И я добавлю!!!


И Я!!!

----------


## NataG

"Ребята, напишите мне письмо..." Нет, здесь, конечно, происходит, и много чего. Жизнь происходит, стихов не происходит. Напишите, а я за вас порадуюсь))) Может, и на меня снизойдет чего-нибудь. 
Из новостей, как у многих, - отсутствие весны, навалившаяся на днях на всех домашних ангина с градусом 39... вот только сегодня ползать начали более-менее. Двое суток спала одним глазом, держа Дашку за ногу, чтобы проснуться вовремя, если температура опять будет зашкаливать. 

Из "творчества"))) В последнее время у нас с Дарьей все больше происходят занятные диалоги:

- А это китайский чай?
- Цейлонский.
- Попьем его и будем цейлонские.

или

- А что, дятлы едят червяков?
- Да.
- Надо их немедленно спасать!

или иногда с откровенно хамским оттенком

- Даша, не ходи в комнату с печеньем!
- Папа умеет пылесосить!

)))

И неправда! Я про вас никогда не забываю. Крепко обнимаю всех. Не болейте! Берегите себя и своих!

----------


## NataG

*Метеосводка*

Дожди.
В проверенном временем парке скамейки намокли.
Дружить
Неправильно. И. Невозможно. Но, в общем, неплохо.
Кружись.
Светись неразгаданным. Нам уже вредно меняться.
Дожди.
Остаться? Идти? Иди. Оставайся. – Останься.
Дожди
Опять принесло почему-то, хоть их не просят.
Дождись.
Я поездом первым везу тебе новую осень.

***
Разглядываю в себе тебя.
Люблю.
И время остановилось.

----------


## tamara rabe

Наташа, как здорово! Так немного написано и так много... И вот это поразило свежестью: "... Я поездом первым везу тебе новую осень..." Отличная находка!

----------


## NataG

Тамара, большое спасибо! Очень редко в последнее время пишу, иногда кажется, что совсем разуверилась. Поэтому каждое доброе слово и информативные комментарии вдохновляют. Без этого не пишется, а не пишу - тоже маюсь. Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

ААААААААААААААААААааааааааааааааааааааааааааа.......

Как я пропустил??? Снова...
Нет мне прощенья 
наверно...))))))))))))))))

Наташа, с возвращением 
мУзовым, стиховым, ... :Victory: 

Рад безмерно...

----------


## NataG

Паша, ну как пропустил-то!) Вот же) Спасибо!

----------


## tamara rabe

"... маюсь..." - верно подмечено. Надо писать, чтобы водица в колодце не застаивалась.  :Nono:

----------


## LenZ

Наташа, как всегда - творчески, элегантно, жизненно, красиво... Спасибо.

----------


## NataG

Спасибо, LenZ!

----------


## PAN

Взрываясь каплями души
Прошу... или надеюсь все же,
Хотя просить о том негоже,
Но я прошу тебя... Пиши...

----------


## NataG

* * *
интересно, кто писал тебе раньше письма.
кто ещё жил так отчаянно и понимая
всю бесполезность эмоций, загнанных в угол?
тех, от каких не спасают книги-подруги?

интересно, кто умел читать твои мысли.
в коридорах сознания свой силуэт узнавая
рядом с твоим, не пугаясь «ныне и присно».
интересно, кто-то вообще умел читать твои мысли?

интересно, кто эта светлая девочка?...
и сколько уже нащёлкало между вами дней?...
а я мечтаю. мечты о море всегда синей
даже самого синего моря, девочка.

----------


## tamara rabe

Как здорово не загонять себя в рамки! А стихи всё равно остаются стихами и очень хорошими.  :flower:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо, Тамара! Иногда напишется вдруг что-нибудь этакое. На любителя. Пока отношусь к нему нормально, кто знает, как будет дальше))

----------


## tamara rabe

Птица на воле птица. Я давно к ЭТОМУ хорошо отношусь. Известные стихотворные размеры придумали люди и писать по их законам интересно, но иногда хочется... выпорхнуть. Летай!  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Летай!


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## NataG

Тамара... Паша... Спасибо! Крыльев да ветра - полечу)

----------


## LenZ

> Летай!


 поддерживаю!

----------


## NataG

2:56. Ночь. Полёт нормальный:)

***
Да всего ничего – этих дней с прошлой встречи.
И совсем ничего, чтоб себя оправдать.
Время штопает лихо, да только не лечит,
И совсем уж не учит кого-то не ждать.

И сменить бы духи, впрочем, как и пластинки
И поспорить с собой на спокойную жизнь,
Ведь с собой все равно – проиграл или выиграл,
Все равно в дураках, как уж тут ни крутись.

Утра нет, день истёрт. Как листок, скомкан вечер.
Тоньше стал календарь. Время скачет вперед.
Да всего ничего – этих дней с прошлой встречи.
Да всего ничего. А как будто бы год.

----------


## tamara rabe

Очень хорошо. Летай почаще!  :Yes4:

----------


## LenZ

> Да всего ничего – этих дней с прошлой встречи.
> И совсем ничего, чтоб себя оправдать.
> Время штопает лихо, да только не лечит,
> И совсем уж не учит кого-то не ждать.


Наташа, очень близко по настроению. Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> Да всего ничего


Немного...
С другой стороны - ого-го...
Из ничего
Вынуть удалое "лихо"... :Yahoo: 
Тс-с-с-с-с-с-с... Тихо... :Ok: 

В окнах вечер проказник...
Праздник
Не завершает год...
Просто толкает вперед.....................

Жду, и надеюсь на встречу...
Нервно комкаю вечер...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо вам!! :Blush2: 
Было много разных дел.
Стихов нет. Есть вот такая картинка.

Я стояла на улице и пела. Подходили люди – знакомые и незнакомые. Мои карманы уже были переполнены. Там весело звенел смех. Любви и счастья тоже было через край – никто не скупился. Когда подошел ты, мне захотелось одновременно и замолчать, и спеть тебе все свои песни разом. Таких людей встретишь не часто. Что-то невыразимо печальное было в тебе. И я вывернула карманы. Возьми смех, счастье и любовь, конечно. И скорее потрать их на себя. Спусти разом, не задумываясь о завтра. Все равно завтра существует только в нашем воображении, а сегодня должно быть каким угодно, только не таким серым. Возьми. Может быть, тогда ты сможешь когда-нибудь отплатить кому-то той же монетой. Может быть, даже мне.

----------


## tamara rabe

Красивая зарисовка, Ната. А вторая и третья строка уже в рифме... )) Поэтическая душа делает это непроизвольно.  :flower:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо,Тамара! :)

----------


## NataG

*Варежки*

Не понять, хоть слова знакомые.
Может быть, ты не так их складывал.
Икс плюс игрек – равно искомое.
Кто меня для тебя загадывал?

Замерзают девочки-мальчики –
Этим все январи испорчены –
Греем градусники и чайники.
Хочешь, в гости приеду? хочешь?

Что, не хочешь? ну, вот и ладушки.
Да, я знаю… в такой-то холод…

Вспомню, как потеряла варежки.
Если плакать, то чем не повод.

----------


## NataG

*Где-то*

Что есть, никто уже не отнимет,
Но где-то, может быть, лучше спелось,
И время пошло по другой штанине,
И всё случилось так, как хотелось.

И там она от души смеётся,
Почти не плачет и верит в бога,
Я – здесь, лечусь как и чем придется:
Держусь за руль и курю. Немного.

Не сплю ночами, впадаю в крайность,
Живу как будто бы из-под палки.
Мои попытки менять реальность,
Как старый клоун, смешны и жалки.

Я двух или трёх небитых стою.
Но вдруг резанёт, как фальшивой нотой:
Там – я – не плачу и верю в бога,
А здесь меня подменяет кто-то.

----------


## PAN

Не верю глазам... Боюсь спугнуть наваждение... Даже рифмовать не решусь...

----------


## tamara rabe

Наташа! Ты должна знать, что ты О Ч Е Н Ь талантлива! Почитаю твои стихи и... стыдно что-то выставлять. )) Пиши почаще и побольше, пожалуйста!

----------


## NataG

Паша, Тамара, спасибо вам огромное и за внимание, и за лестную оценку! Кто-то сказал, что писать стихи вообще стыдно) А уж когда я беру и перечитываю что-то, мною в шестнадцать лет написанное, я краснею и очень хочу залезть под стол. Пишу я на самом деле часто, просто остается только то, что выдерживает проверку "утром следующего дня". 
Обнимаю вас от всей души!

----------


## tamara rabe

А я то думала, что я одна боюсь перечитывать... )))  :Girl Drink2:

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> Наташа! Ты должна знать, что ты О Ч Е Н Ь талантлива! Почитаю твои стихи и... стыдно что-то выставлять. )) Пиши почаще и побольше, пожалуйста!


Согласна!!! Мне тоже очень понравились твои стихи. Зашла случайно и обалдела! Стала сюда всякий раз заходить, жду продолжения! Я в юности тоже писала стихи, потом поняла, что очень слабые и действительно стало стыдно заниматься рифмоплетством. Зато по настоящему хорошие стихи очень ценю и проникаюсь ими. Как говорится, поэтом не стала, зато стала настоящим ценителем! Пиши еще! Очень жду! Наташа, приятно было познакомиться! :Smile3:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо, Маша! Рада знакомству!)

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Никого............ :Meeting:  :No2:

----------


## PAN

> Никого......


У Годуновой такое бывает...))) Может и на пару лет пропасть, негодница...)))

Понимаю её, хоть и хочется новых строк...

Слово - серебро, молчание - золото...

----------


## NataG

Паша!..))) Я просто берегу ваши глаза. 
Хотите декабрьского накануне весны? Лёгкая зарисовочка, стиль "чукча" - увидел и спел)

***
Снег принёс пушистых дней,
Белый дым и белый свет.
От паршивых новостей
Скоро треснет интернет.

Мы стремительно летим -
Вниз, наверх или вперёд,
Спорим, ждём, живём, молчим,
Как-то вдруг - и новый год.

Снег. Начало января.
Белый дым и белый свет.
Я надеюсь - много дней.
Я мечтаю - много лет.

Дочь рисует снегиря.
Я надеюсь, всё - не зря.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> У Годуновой такое бывает...))) Может и на пару лет пропасть


Ура! Паша, нас Наташа услышала и пришла , белых строчек принесла!



> увидела и спела)


Пой, Наташа, пой!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  СПАСИБО!!! ЕЩЕ!!!!!! :Smile3:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо, Маша)

----------


## NataG

*Пора*

Пора уже бросать тебя в себе,
послушать звон посуды, звуки ссоры,
свой плач, твоё молчанье, а потом
подшить и сунуть в папку "Для историй",

И вдоль воды - встречать коварный март,
а не стучаться в запертые двери,
не слышать, не звонить, не отвечать,
спокойно спать и ни во что не верить.

Пора расслабиться и проиграть войну,
где призом быть не где-то там, а возле,
капитулировать и слушать тишину, 
тобой пропахшую, оставшуюся после.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> и слушать тишину,


Супер, Наташа!
у меня тоже были строчки:Я позабуду все печали и буду слушать шум берез. И вспоминать, как мы молчали...
Продолжать не буду, у меня  - не ПОЭЗИЯ , а графоманство...
Наташа, жду еще - открыла для себя СНОВА ПОЭЗИЮ,стала получать удовольствие от красивой и осмысленной рифмы, хотя в последнее время была так далека от стихоТВОРЕНИЙ...

----------


## NataG

Спасибо, Маша, за теплые слова. На самом деле считанные рифмы пишутся легко. У меня обычно на каком-то первом попавшемся листке, среди ночи, впотьмах - только бы не спугнуть. В 95% случаев есть только настроение, которое пытаешься описать словами, а потом перекраиваешь и подгоняешь.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

> 95% случаев есть только настроение


Наташ, в стихах и вообще в произведениях искусства это почти главная составляющая!
Еще немножко своего настроения: 
Опять приходит вдохновенье,
Моя рука перо берет.
И вот, внимая наслажденью,
Моей тоски растает лед...

Наташа, поделись еще своим настроением, мне очень интересно! :Aga:

----------


## NataG

*В осень*

Я тебя забуду в осень,
Где раздетые деревья
Тянут к небу руки-ветки,
Будто молятся кому-то,

Твое имя гулко бросив
В незнакомом переулке,
Где дома, насквозь промокнув,
Прижимаются друг к другу,

Растворяя этот профиль 
И анфас в кленовых лужах,
Раз и навсегда решая - 
Ты не должен, хоть и нужен.

........................

А потом за чашкой кофе
В шумном и случайном месте
Вдруг почувствую, что сердце
Стало меньше, но не легче.

----------


## Маша Ручьева

Наташа -  :Ok:  особенно последние строчки! Не пропадай - пиши!

----------


## PAN

> В осень


 :Yes4:

----------


## NataG

Спасибо!)

----------


## NataG

*Раньше*

Вот бы как раньше - меньше обид и слов -
Девочки из хрусталя, мальчики из цветов.

Делать, если и зря, то всё равно не зря,
Вдруг танцевать под дождём, жить без календаря.

Только вот как, если всё меньше поводов под дождём?..
Думаешь, надо ждать? Что ж, давай подождём.

Только дождемся ли? Видишь, как изменились?
Мальчики все завяли, девочки все разбились.

Зато научились не быть зависимыми. Стиль и крутой нрав.
Ты думаешь - это не про тебя. Тут ты чертовски не прав.

----------


## PAN

> Раньше


 :flower: ...

----------


## LenZ

Наташа, с наступающим праздником! Счастья!

----------

